# 40s... the new 30s: the "one good egg" race...Part 2



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home lovely ladies  ​    ​


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oooh, first to post!
Cluckey, I think I probably agree with Lukey re ARGC and the Lister. I think they are both good clinics and its going to come down to the egg and the luck of the draw. I've been thinking of Spain and IM from a donor egg point of view but blimey they're expensive! Anyway fingers crossed for you what ever the decision.
AFM-just got the call so pregnyl tonight at midnight and EC on tuesday. Bit worried about giving myself the pregnyl, hurts like buggery when the nurses do it!
Having lapses in my positive thinking, both DH and I keep plunging into the depths of despair both about IVF and about his lack of job, both things we can do nothing about and ofcourse lack of money coming in makes thinking about another round of IVF difficult, anyway enough wingeing, we felt better after a large milk shake!
All the best to everyone else,
Vicksx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Vicks

I know what you mean about money situation. HOpe your DH finds a job soon. 

Im also a late starter. Met my DP in 2007 and we have ttc since then. I was 44 in July we are finding the time pressure and lack of finances really pressurizing. Sometimes we are telling ourselves it may not happen as we dont have money to carry on for long.

Am I write in saying an ivf cycle at argc costs £10,000 due to added costs of blood tests etc?? I would lik to go to argc but defo cant if that is the cost

the little things like food are the treats we have nowaday....ha ha

angels


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Angels - the love of a good man is THE MOST impt thing in life    .....ARGC can cost 10K yes it depends if you want/need immune txs too....if not then about 7K I'd say  - depending on doses and time on stims etc . Do you know what your FSH is? if it is regularly over ten you may have a long wait to start tx at ARGC, if not then it's def worth a consult. I do honestly think The Lister is best for you..... you will always hear of both fantastic stories and also stories about where tx has not gone as best as it might, at every clinic - a bad story can be due to an individual patient's body and how they respond or a change in protocol just not working out - so I know all of this makes decision making very hard when you read through FF   
Vicks - yippeeee for trigger! - how much did they give you and did it go ok?!  Lots of luck for tomorrow   . The money thing is a big part of this and I am so sorry you have added stress re the work situation.     
Clucky - if you did want a change then I guess you have to consider if you would be prepaded to have less eggs in the hope of quality - as Lister may have you on a DRegging protocol for example? (depending on who you see etc). You know I think the Lister are fab and tbh part of why I suggested you stay put at ARGC was cos you'd been to the Lister before and I assumed would prob not go back as you like ARGC? I guess you could go for a Lister consult and see what they'd do and then decide? My gut feel though says if this is your last go then ARGC's history with you may be best to work with?

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all!

Angels, re ARGC fees,  as a minimum allow around £1,500 for blood tests on top of the £3,500 ICSI fees - less if you don't need ICSI, but ARGC does ICSI on most cycles. Then you will have your drugs cost on top of that. That would be the cheapest outcome there, which is what we had on our first cycle. Where it starts to really add up is if you have immune testing c£800 +maybe a further £300ish for follow up immune tests. If you need IVIG add another £1,250-1,500. You may also need a hysteroscopy which would be another £1,200. I think the Lister and ARGC end up costing about the same, like for like.  If I had gone to ARGC for my first cycle I think I would have never done another one! It is very full on, and feels chaotic even though it is really quite well organised. The Lister is altogether a calmer environment and if you want a stress free experience I would suggest the Lister.  If your FSH is high, I would definitely go straight to the Lister because they will let you start straight away. I would also look into waiting times - I think at 44 every month counts so you don't want to wait for ages for an initial consultation and ARGC also like new patients to do a monitoring cycle before treatment so take that into account too.

Vicks - Hope the pregnyl went ok and wasn't too painful! Good luck for EC tomorrow. Hoping those follies produce a few good eggs for you!!           

Harris - you are a domestic goddess for sure! I invented the OE/DE cycle in my sleep!! My thought process was: If we're going to end up doing DE we might as well get on with it asap, but while we're at it we could give one last try with my eggs at the same time, test them all and if mine are no good use the DE. If my eggs are fine, then freeze the donor embies for later. I was sort of thinking of it as a cycle where you end up with something hopeful at the end of it, come what may! It possibly saves time but is probably a stupidly expensive idea! I also thought it might be the only way IM would consider letting me try my own eggs!! I will ask them to explain their stats before getting too carried away.

Hi Lukey - how are you? oh the other thing about Create stats for mild ivf is that they are per ET, not per cycle. I have asked for a breakdown of the figures but have not heard back!!


Thanks to all of you for your advice. It really helps - my head was spinning. I moved from the Lister after our first cycle because I didn't like it - what I realise now is that it is in fact great, but I was a big baby during my first IVF cycle and I thought the Lister was evil!! Now I know better!! ARGC suggested the follicular LP as a possibility for my next cycle. Maybe that would do the trick. Jaya has just told me we would need to start again with a new consultation and take it from there so from a timing point of view I think I would lose a couple of months by switching back to the Lister - I must check their waiting times. All in all, I'm inclined to stay put but no doubt will change my mind a hundred times this week!

Hi to Fee, Coco. Georgie, Rebecca, Mac, Bladerunner. Hope you are all fine.

love and luck to all     
clucky xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Clucky - I would expect you could get seen in 2-3 weeks? Yes the Lister are keen on that protocol and I have to say I am a fan cos it got me my chems after so many BFNs   (I do think the Pill helps as well) ....but you do have to expect fewer eggs on that one which is hard to take  ...I am fine thnx btw    (go for the Consult    )


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hellloooooooooo

God, I can't believe it has been that long again.  I can't keep up with you lot.

Bladerunner - sorry to hear your news love.  I read the post about older ladies taking 5-9 treatment cycles - perhaps that is the best way to look at this scenario.  I would go through 50 if someone would guarantee me!

Nikki and mac- Congratulations - you are hope for us all

Vicks - hope everything went well today

Clucky - I could kiss you - your dance did it! finally AF arrived.  My god, do I feel better - I felt like I was going to self-combust.  I did ring Rolf but he didn't return my call and then it turned up.  Alas, it would appear that my body is playing silly buggers - actually it is confused (probably like me).  There were three cysts/follicles on  my ovary when i went for a scan.  they think they are left overs from previous cycle - it does make me wonder - three cycles between periods, three follicles - is there a connection.  Anyway, I am now on the pill for a couple of weeks, then will be scanned again.  I really hope to god, I can progress now.  HOpe to god I don't get fewer eggs with pill, I only had two proper ones last time.

The comments about what men have to do reminded me of the funniest incident for me and my DH trying to have a baby.  So, I am gonna share a story with you - but don't tell him I told you.

A few weeks ago, I did the LH test thing and it appeared that I was ovulating. Now I do strive to make some normality in our sex life.  So I didn't tell DH and just thought I would orchestrate a little session.  Well like most men (hope this isn't too much info - if so stop reading now) he likes his bj's.  So, given that he hasn't had a much action as he would have liked due to treatment cycles etc, I thought I would give him an extra special one for starters with more to follow for main course.  Anyway, perhaps I made it a little too special because before I could get to main course, he tells me that it's about to happen.... I in turn could only think "omg, but I am ovulating - he can't come yet!" and cry "nooooooooo,noooooo".  He looks at me with this half panicked/half confused look and is saying "whaaaatttttt, whaaaatttt" as he tries to stifle nature.    Well I honestly think I will never forget that look on his face and everytime I think of it, it makes me laugh.

Anyway the only other thing that has happened to me is that I got bitten again by some sodding insect.  And for the second time, it has blown up into something massive. It itches to buggery and keeps me awake half the night.  Last time I had to have anti-biotics.

I will try to catch up more tomorrow - I know I am not following everyones story properly, but just wanted to say hi again..

Over and out

Fi


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Feeeeeeeeeeee - that is hilarious     ..."stifling nature"    ...so glad AF is here....dont worry about the Pill, it may well help in a few ways  ...so excited for you to fianlly be on your way!

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well?

Fi, your story made me laugh!!  Poor lad  

Hi Vicks, how did ec go?  Hope the docs managed to get some lovely mature eggs for you and they are doing the baby dance in the lab now!   

Hi Bladerunner, hope you are ok?  I told my dh about to 5 to 9 cycles stat - he turned a bit white and I could see him doing the financial calculations in his head!  We'll see how we get on - my age is the most likely hindrance, anyway I think  

Hi Lukey, how are you lovey?  Are you planning your next tx yet, what's the plan? x

Hi Clucky, did you decide which clinic you are going to attend next?  I haven't been to ARGC, just the Lister.  I liked the Lister mainly because they gave me what I felt was honest but encouraging advice about chances of having positive tx.  I did think that I wasn't given enough scans during my tx though - and I thought, perhaps cynically! that the lack of scans were due to the fact they were included in the ivf package.  With the ARGC, they monitor you more closely, I think you can end up going in every day if they think it is necessary.  I think it depends on what you need - if you need closer monitoring, then maybe ARGC are the best?  

Angels, money is such a worry, I know.  I thinks it's so unfair that we have to find these huge sums to try to have a baby, I try not to think about it too much coz it makes me mad!  I always see a lot of wealthy looking people in the waiting room at the clinic (in Chelsea, rich capital of the UK!) and wonder if the financial aspect actually has any sort of an impact for them at all...wishing you luck anyway x

Hi Georgie, how are you?  Hope all is well? x

I went for my 6wk and 4 day scan yesterday.  It wasn't 100% good news though, am sad to say.  The crl (measurement of the baby) was 4mm, which the sonographer told me was equivalent to what a 6wk old baby should be - so was a bit small.  The heartbeat was slow too - but it was so amazing to see a heartbeat!!! - and there was indication of an area of fluid next to the sac.  I asked the sonographer what she felt the chances were of it making it - and she said 40/60 against.  I appreciated her honesty, also spoke to a doctor to see if there was anything I could do (he said no) and he wouldn't give me odds but said nearly 50% of women miscarry at my age.

So, I have another scan on Saturday to see if my little beany has grown as it should do.  I just really hope it makes it, it would be heartbreaking after I've seen it's little heartbeat on the screen    

Hugs to you all in your journeys
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

wishing with all my heart that the little one grows a tad more Coco  ....it is a sad fact at our age  but to see a heartbeat is a good sign I am sure...all the very best  

Re the scans I do honestly think unless you are prone to overresponding (what IS that btw?     ) that every-day scans/bloods like ARGC are pointless and exceptionally tiring really


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All!
Fi-OMG your poor DH! I did laff out loud!

Coco-fingers crossed, its so hard, we're all striving for that BFP and really its only just the beginning of all the worrries  

Clukey, hope you've been able to sort things out in your head and make a decision

Lukey, Georgie, Bladerunner and angels, hope all is well

AFM-had egg collection yesterday which was ok, they miraculously managed to find 7 eggs, I only thought i had 4 follies, but apparently my left ovary is always difficult to see, so there must have been some hiding. ANyway obviously chuffed, 4 have fertilised so heres hoping for some decent embies  
I'll keep you all posted,

Vicky


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

A very quick post as we're off on 2 weeks hols tomorrow so I'd better start packing!

Coco - i really feel for you and can imagine how worried you must be.      . I will really be praying for better news for you in your scan on saturday - hopefully you just have a slow starter and everything will catch up as it should.      and       too. xx

Fi - you cracked me up! It still makes me laugh to think of your poor DH looking 'surprised'. Good news on the AF front. Hope you can get going on your treatment now.

Well done Vicks - 7 eggs and 4 embies is great. Hope they all do well and your ET is nice and relaxed! A bit early I know but as I won't be around,       for your 2ww.

Hi Harris, Georgie, Lukey, Angels, Mac, Nikki. Hope all's well with all of you.

Gotta dash.

love clucky xx

ps IM success rates are cumulative and include both fresh and frozen transfers related to a cycle. Sneaky!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

tres sneaky  ....have a GREAT time Clucky! somewhere hot? 
Vicks - well done on those fab 4 embies! - hope the ET goes well  - today is it?
Cooc - how are you? 

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Haven't been on for days and seem to have lost the notification thingie... but very pleased to see all the posts.. I thought it had gone a little quiet!!

Coco - I am so sorry about your scan but really pleased to see that you are having another today.  Someone wrote that getting our BFP is only the beginning of all the worry.  If its any consolation, I was always a few days behind in my successful pregnancy last year - it could be that you were a late implanter.  Also, seeing the heartbeat is a really positive step.  Your sonnographer sounds lovely (was this at the Lister?) and I hope you get some more reassurance this morning.      

Clucky - you're not off to Vegas are you          Have you made any decisions?  So difficult to know what to do next. Lucky you having a two week holiday - I hope you have a fab time.  

Fee - I loved your post - it made me laugh so much, in fact it had me rolling around..  Poor bloke !!  Poor you!!      Really pleased that AF has at long last decieded to show and that you can make a start.  I was a bit frustrated about taking the pill, but think its a good start.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

The screen is going all funny, so have to post in sections!

Anyway Fee - so glad that you're on your way!  xxx

Vicky - congratulations on your EC - what a wonderful pleasant surprise to have unexpected eggs!  When is ET?  I really hope it goes well and that you have a relaxing day.  Make sure you get plenty of rest.  

Georgie - welcome back from holiday.  I hope you had a lovely time in the West Country and some gorgeous weather too.  Have you started on the pill yet?  

Hi Lukey - how are you?  I agree with you about the ARGC and all the scans.  I am beginning to realise how much additional stress all of that monitoring caused.  We are very grateful to the ARGC but realise now just how much I didn't like the atmosphere in the waiting room / sitting in the halls.    

Interesting to read about IM figures - I wonder if the clinics in the US use the same 'rounding up' principle?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Third time lukey...

We're off on holiday this week and I can hardly wait as we haven't been away since June 08.  I know that we'll just do the same things in a different place, but I am very excited.  I'm off to Boden this morning to buy some new clothes to wear - I was supposed to have lost a minimum of 6lbs before this exercise, but I have gained one instead!!!  Haven't told DH, just keep saying how well I'm doing...  

Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Harris-have a fab holiday and enjoy he clothes shopping, it is a vice of mine and seeing as i've put on so much weight recently i've had to buy quite a few new outfits!

Coco-   for good news from your scan today
AFM-had three beanies back yesterday, 2x6 cell and 1 x 5 cell. One was top grade and the others were good but had some fragmentation. So now keeping everything crossed. Feel a bit of pelvic cramping today, is that ususal after transfer? My guts have been not happy with all the rectal meds, glad they can stop now!

Hope everyone else is well, Vicky


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Great news Vicks! you're still on the cyclogest though right?  
Have fun Harris!! Ta for the PM....will reply tomrorrow as off out now..

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Vicks, fantastic news about your et, am so glad it went really well.  Just hope they snuggle in there for their 2ww now    I think cramping is fairly usual, I certainly had some after transfer so try not to worry about that 

Harris, hope you have a fantastic holiday.

Lukey, cluckey, georgie - how are you all?  Being very quiet?  I hope all is well with you ladies x

My scan was not good news.  Beanie grew but only by 1mm so is now way behind what it should be at 7wks 1 day and the sac is also too small.  There is still a heartbeat but it is slow and basically the clinic told me I am going to miscarry but they don't know when.  I am really sad, especially as the heart is still beating.  I was in bits this morning but am finding it hard to accept now, I keep thinking that it wouldn't be beating for nothing.

I'm off on holiday next week, I have been given cyclogest to try to hold off any bleeding (no signs of miscarriage yet) so that it isn't too unpleasant whilst I am on holiday....am trying to be positve but realistic, which is really hard.  

Hope you are all ok
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Coco my heart goes out to you....I can't imagine how sad you must be......I am so so sorry. It is so had trying to do this when we are slightly "older"    - there seems so much against us...and it seems it really is down to finding the right egg  ....Take care     

   

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Coco - I am so sorry for you hun                     It really is the pits and such an awful, sad, sinking feeling.  My heart goes out to you and your dh and I hope that you can comfort each other.  I had everything crossed for you and really thought that you were off and away....  You must be feeling awful and terribly sad and angry.  

I've had 3 m/cs and they really are horrid, but I do think the worst thing is how long they take.    I would question the clinic about holding everything in until you get back from holiday.  This happened to me and I had 12 agonising days until things passed and then the next time 10 days waiting for an evacuation at hospital - they had to put me off twice as they were busy    .  I would recommend having an evacuation asap or at least stopping the drugs as the sooner this is over, the sooner you can start to feel even the tiniest bit better.  A friend recently camped in the hospital scan unit (31/2 hours) until they confirmed that she was on the list for the next day.  She refused to take no for an answer or go home until they agreed.  She said she was quite firm.....    and apologised to the consultant the next day - she said she would have been exactly the same.  

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Coco-I'm so sorry-how horrible for you    

Lukey-yes, still on cyclogest but now going in the front door rather than the back, if you know what i mean!

Harris-hope you bought lots of clothes and enjoy your hols 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well

Vicks


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello lovely friends.  I am back from sunny Cornwall (yes, sunny!! ) and have had a really lovely and relaxing time. (despite usual family bickering, of course).  I unfortunately have hit home with a hard thump though as it has only just sunk in that DH has gone and I still have another 8 weeks to go before he is back.  I have been feeling really blue today, not helped by the fact that AF arrived this afternoon, so our final efforts at   failed miserably (although they were a lot of fun).  

I have been catching up on the news and firstly want to send a BIG   to you Coco.  I was so excited for you and cannot even imagine what you must be going through.  Mother nature will do what she is best at but I am still hoping there may be a chance for your little bean.  If the horrible inevitable does happen in the next few days, I hope you can take comfort in the fact that you did get pregnant and therefore there is definitely hope for you both for the future.  I also hope that you can find comfort in each other during your holiday and are at least able to enjoy the break.    

Vicky, Hi, I haven't met you yet but many congrats on your great sounding embies.  Hold on tight and think good positive thoughts.  It can work for you.  I will keep everything crossed for you.     .

Fee, it looks like I am a week behind you.  I will start the pill tonight I think.  Or perhaps it is best to start it on day 1 proper??  I am so sad that it has not happened naturally this month but then again... did I really think it would.  Ha Ha    .  I can dream.  

Lukey, how the devil are you.  I guess you will start right behind me.  You said October.  Any sign that it could be earlier?  I hope you are well and happy.

Harris,  I hope you have a wonderful holiday.  Relax and enjoy every moment.  

Clucky, what a difficult decision.  All I can say is that I think Jaya is the best.  So honest and yet so positive.  I am so much more relaxed at the Lister and bizzarly, am even looking forward to this next cycle.  I used to dread the long full-on cycles at ARGC.  Good luck with your decision.

It is good to be back with everyone.  Will check in again soon.  

Lots of love,

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome back Georgie! Glad you had fun - where in Cornwall were you...sorry about AF (    ) still, at least you can focus on the next tx .....you will be just ahead of me by a few weeks I think


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning all

Coco - how are you doing?      

Georgie - sorry to hear about AF    .  I'm the same as you, every month I sort of hope that there is going to be a miracle and then I get really cheesed off - I also spend a fortune on those tests      .  I suppose you've got a triple dose of things - AF, holiday blues and DH away....  I'm sure it takes a bit of getting used to.  As Lukey says, you can start focussing on your next TX.  It sounds like you Fee and Lukey will all be overlapping. ....  You can form a huddle in the small waiting room by the water cooler!!  

Vicks - how are you today?  Keep thinking those positive thoughts!!         

My shopping trip to Boden wasn't very successful... The brochure is always so appealing but I didn't find anything.  Not helped by their four items in changing room rule - I left tons outside to 'swap' and some helpful soul put them all away!!  I did do better in Kew though!  I keep vowing to loose weight, but keep buying bigger clothes instead      

Hi Lukey      

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Harris-i've been buying bigger clothes since trying to conceive just in case i got pregnant, now 2 sizes bigger anyway!


Vicks


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning.  Sorry Lukey, I did reply to your question about Cornwall but then managed to wipe it off before sending.  I was inbetween Polzeath and Rock.  Absolutely stunning... mainly due to the sunshine.  GB certainly is the best place to be when the sun shines.  I suppose the Maldives comes a close second     (not that I have actually been there you understand.

Felt pretty   again this morning for some odd reason but am now cheered by my gorgeous GP.  Once again he has given me a prescription for all my drugs.  I all but kissed him.  I don't feel bad any more as I have just found out that Salisbury now offer 3 free goes on the NHS if you are under 40.  Isn't that just great!!   .  You give your whole sodding career to the NHS and what do you get in return.  Sweet FA.  So I am love with my lovely GP now.

Also, have just gone on my local fertility centres egg donor list.  A 2 yr wait but hey ho... if I'm not on it, I will never get to the top of it.  Anyway, may go to spain before then.

Harris and Vicky - I now have a picture in my mind of 2 bag ladies dressed in clothes that are 10 sizes to big for them, carrying boden bags galore.  Harris, you looked fabulous, last time I saw you so I reckin youn will look just great on your holiday.  Where are you going BTW?

Coco - how are you today.  Silly question probably but I am thinking of you lots.    

Has anybody bought the australian Menevit for their DHs.  I was advised by my friend at Care Nottingham to try it and have decided to send it out to Steve and make him take it.  If it the treatment for sperm fragmentation anyway, why wait.  It was very easy to buy but I am not sure it is necessary to buy from the other side of the world.  The ingredients are very similar to Zita's Vitaman tabs, just different strengths.  Who knows what the old boys would really benefit from.  

Off to work now.

Confused from Salisbury!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Day off today.  Just wondering how everyone is?

Coco - Don't know when you are off on holiday but sending you lots and lots of love     and hoping you can relax and enjoy your time together if at all possible.

Woke up today for the first time without stepping on a headless mouse!!  Hooray.  The cats have finally stopped bringing me little presents.  Either that or my little darlings have single-handedly forced the mouse population into extinction!!

Have the whole day off today... that humungous list of to-do jobs may have to be started.  Off to mow the lawn now.

Have a good day

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG! I would probacly cry hysterically if I even spied one Georgie (with its head in tact ).....you brave thing ......Pill started?


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep... pill started.  Here we go again.  All set for 6 eggs and a blastocyst cycle.  Go for gold I say       .  What about you.  How many are you going for this time  I really think we should set our sights high, don't you? 

Sorry to freak you out, Lukey.  My phobia is spiders but...will the cats eat the spiders?... will they, heck.   .  I think they have the same bloody phobia.  What worries me is that there may well be a little pile of mouse heads somewhere in the house.  Just haven't found it yet.  Watch this space.

Mowed the lawns just now.  Am about to start making this years sloe gin. The most important job of the year, of course.  Then if I still feel in a doing mood (very rare) I may tackle the study which has been a general dumping ground for the last 3 yrs.  May need a large glass of wine before I start   .  Have a good day Lukey.

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

my day has been about fighting with builders, walking past a 5 foot pile of filing (repeatedly), kicking rotten apples off the drive instead of collecting them  and drinking tea with my village nbf while we put the world to rights (instead of doing the ironing )    

6    ...................twould be nice.....if we are going for gold I will join you at 6 but if I am being realisitic will hope and pray for 3 but be happy with 1/2     

Yes am on Pill too but will be on it longer this time so you will be leading the way Mrs     

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey... reading your post, looks like you will settle for half an egg   .  Reading it again. I guess you mean 1-2.  Thought you were being a bit hard on yourself    .  

When did you start the pill?  Do you think there is any merit in staying on it for longer than 2 weeks, cos I tried to book my pill scan for day 14 and they can't fit me in until about day 22!!!.  I have asked the nurse to ask the lovely Alison if she can squeeze me in, but in fact maybe it doesn't matter.  I just want to get on with it.

Just been for a run.  Am I now just being an annoying show-off!!?  Next day off I will probably turn back into a lazy couch potato again - my normal mode.  Don't know what happened today.  Sudden positivity has hit me.  Does everyone else get the same extremes of mood from one day to the next.  Sodding annoying               

G x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Georgie, can sympathise with the mpuse remains, we often just have then intestines left for us, occasionally the whole mouse but more often just the guts! One has taken to coming upstirs with the mouse into our bedroom, just to show us! so nice! sloe gin sounds very ambitious, don't know how you make it!

Lukey-tea in the village sounds good, not sure about the rotten apples!
Hows everyone else?
I'm now day 5 of the 2ww, feel fine, but still getting this heaviness in the pelvic region, not really a cramp, just an ache. Decided to try and ignore it as its too early to be relevant, i hope!
Vicky


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Vicks, good to know I am not the only one who has such unselfish and generous kitties.  Well done for not reading anything into your symptoms.  It seems that any symptoms or no symptoms can mean BFN or BFP so there really seems to be no way to second guess it.  Just keep yourself busy and the time will go by soon enough.  I hope you are ok.      to you.

Just watching the most incredible young soldiers on the BBCs program "wounded".  I feel completely humbled by it and so proud and impressed by their courage.  My problem seems to have suddenly paled into insignificance.  Anyone else see it?

Off to work tomorrow.  Will catch up later.  Keep well and keep the chins up everyone. 

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Oooooooooo will look out for that programme Georgie - sounds really good .....LOL at the 1/2 an egg   .....gawd hope that was not a bad omen     .....yes 3 please but 2 will do I guess   .....re the Pill as you are on a week of DRegs I'd stick to not too much more thna 14 days though it really does not matter too much - try to get it nearer to 14 days if you can? - Liz or Jaliah may fit you in? Liz is lovely too  Call them direct I would 
Vicks - Georgie is right any feelings could be either way .....but you are almost 1/2 way through so the torture won't last forever - lots of luck!  

xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi girls, thought id join you being as im now 44  

Im taking dhea in bid for the "one good egg", been on for one month now along with Zita West vits. As im taking 50mg dhea in the morning, am going to order 25mg so i can split, am and pm. Anyone know if biovea are micronised dhea? I will try and give them a call.  

To help eggies im also gonna order the tree bard stuff, forgot name of it but it is suggested by some Fertility clinics

i have at least two long months to go so in the meantime i will try to keep up here.

Also trying to decide between dr gorgy and the lister for ivf.......any opinions on either?? i have had immune tx with dr g. I have Adenmyosis so will be somewhere who understands this....not many places do....i heard it impairs implantation.

Good luck to all having tx

angels


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi angels - I really think you need to go and see them both to get their view....we can't really advise you hun on these medical issues  . I think you asked about the clinics before on here and we did give our views a few weeks ago....? My personal view, as before, is The Lister, as they are a registered clinic with published results and a proven embryology team. You need the best at your age if it is to be one go only, as we all know 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

btw All, did you use the Lister Pregnancy Calculator on the website? If you do it is very good in helping with your own issues/age etc etc....the results are v uptodate and for the 40-42 age groups for example are v  good indeed  even with a higher FSH if you put 2 embies back etc ...these update the HFEA site I am guessing?


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG Lukey, I must have done the calculator wrong.  The results I got were great for 40-42 until I put FSH 10-14 and 1-3 eggs.  I got 0 success.  Please tell me I did it wrong   .  I so hope I got it wrong.  Anyway, I am going to get 6 eggs this time, like I said . 

Thanks about the pill advice, BTW.  I pushed hard and they managed to fit me in on Mon 5th which is day 14.  Thank goodness.  Perhaps the lovely Alison had something to do with it.  

Can you believe my DH has not phoned me for a week now.  .  How selfish am I.  He is probably manic and I just need a chat.  Hopefully will get a call tomorrow... or else there will be big doo doo.

Night night everyone.  Sleep well.

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Great news Georgie! that way if you need to be on it a bit longer for whatever reason you can be without waiting any longer than day 22 IYSWIM ...naughty DH  is he v "in the thick of it"?    ....I think the calculator only takes 2 variables? and you had 3?     oh well, as you say - 6 it is anyway     (plus we do have to be realistic    )


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey, I will try the calculator again.  Phew!!  Yes, I suppose DH is in "the thick of it" in that he is based on the medical helicopter that goes to pick up all the wounded from all the forward areas.  I guess I am happier that he is in the air rather that on the ground in a landrover.  They seem to be blown up rather too often for my liking.  Apparently he met Gary Lineker and Freddie Flintoff the other day.  Who knows what they are doing out there.  Something to do with the Pride of Britain awards.  Still awaiting a phone call to hear more about it.

All quiet here on the western front.  I hope everyone is ok.  

Vicks, you are getting closer.  Thinking about you lots.  All positive thoughts of course   

Speak again after the weekend by which time I should be a S**t hot photographer.  Off to do a 2 day course in London.  Hope I understand it all 

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh that will be so much fun Georgie! have a great time ........Sure DH will call soon - what a brave man he is    ...As for calculator - whatever it says we still need the right egg either way    .....have you heard from Fee?

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, she is due for her pill scan on Monday I think.  Fingers crossed all is well.  Will log on again on Sunday night if not back too late.  Have a good W/E

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh that is good   

thnx - you too!

xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All,
Georgie-hope you enjoy your course. I forked out for a photography course for my DH for his birthday and he found it really useful. I hope DH rings soon and you get to hear about Gary and freddie!

Lukey-How are you? How much longer have you got on the pill?

Angels-hope you get all the info you need to make your decision, adenomyosis is a new one on me but sure there will be someone else on this board somewhere that has the same problem.

AFM-not feeling so positive to day, having said I wouldn't worry about my symptoms, I am now! typical!
Vicks


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thank you for your comments. adenomyosis is same as endo but in the muslce of uterus


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Hope you are all well xxxxxx Not been on for a while kinda missed you all lol xxx DH and I decided to have another go start in November feeling really positive, then POW !!! out of the blue was suspended from work with no reason ?? I have a complaint in  against my boss so I do think thats why, I have been working there for 7 years with no problems, got a new boss in Jan and had my first lot of sickness in May 5 weeks work related stress due to his bullying and victimisation, I cant believe it, i have a union rep who is on the case but Im not convinced my job can be saved .... If i dont get back to work we cant start again in November !!!! we are both gutted    

I have been keeping myself busy studying Reflexology at the college and am Half way through my course, its an excellent course of therapy for fertility (if anyone lives nearby and want a freebie let me know it really can help), I have also started to learn sign language so busy busy, I just hope my pig of a boss gets whats coming to him .........


No Job Defo no Baby so saddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd, 

Love  Mel


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Mel - I am so so sorry about the work situation - any uncertainty about employment at the momnet is awful but to be suspended and not know why is terrible! Do you think they are jusT "doing what they think is right on paper"  whilst they investigate your boss? Surely if you have performance reviews from the past few years all saying you are doing well then it will all work itself out? not what you need at all....     
Vicks - eeeeeeeeeeeek not long now - so so much luck!!! When is test day?    
Georgie - preg calculator issue solved! You can put in as many factors as you wish but they warn the numbers may then diminish giving less sturdy results - BUT......I put in : age 40-42, FSH 10-15, 3 eggs and 2 embies transferred (not blastocysts - so day2/3 transfer) transferred and it comes out at 35% pos preg test so that will do I think!  (the rest is down to nature )


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Lukey... same calculator parameters as me so i will happily accept 35%  Sounds great.  

Photo course was excellent, thank you.  I actually know how to use all the buttons on our big camera now and don't have to pretend that I know what I am doing anymore.  To be recommended.

Vicks... oh I so have everything crossed for you.  Don't know when test day is but it must be close.  I always felt more and more negative as time went on.  Self-preservation I think.  I am thinking, breathing, eating and sleeping positive thoughts for you both      .

Mel, welcome back.  Great to hear from you again.  Reading about your situation at work brings back horrible memories of an identicle situation at my work.  Since the day I started my job in Salisbury, my ***** boss has been vindictive , rude, intimidating and bullying towards me and my DH (he is one of the consultants and I am one of the sisters).  I spent 4 years stressed, in tears and utterly astounded that she got away with treating me and a lot of other staff like that.  Well, she got her come-uppance (how do you spell that ) as she was finally asked to leave in march this year.  I made so many informal complaints but didn't want to go down the formal route due to the stress I was already under with the fertility thing.  I just kept being told that she was good at her job and I would just have to talk to her about it.  I cannot tell you how fobbed off and angry I felt.  Finally all 8 of our consultants independently made complaints and she had to go.  Of course she said she was "hounded out of her job!!!  .  My life has transformed since.  There may well be light at the end of the tunnel  Does she bully anyone else?  Hang in there.  I am a firm believer that bullies never win in the end.  Good luck.  

In the meantime, great news about your reflexology course.  Well done.  Where do you live.  I'd be there like a shot if you were anywhere near Salisbury   .

Speak to you soon.  

Love to all.

G x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Helllllooooooo

How are you all?

Lukey - glad to see another 'on the pill' girl ... I bloody love it - no PMT.  Can I make a suggestion - instead of kicking apples off the drive, that you throw them at the builders when you get annoyed with them.  That way you kill two birds with one stone (or apple) so to speak.  Thanks for the info on the pregnancy calculator - actually it gave me alot of hope.  

Coco - aw love, what can I say        

Vicky - good luck for testing day - it must be soon.  Twinges are good sign, I think

Harris - where you gone?

Melstev - ****!  that is awful.  Do you have emails etc as evidence?  PS did you know that there is a special unit which you can write to to ask for NHS funded IVF.  YOu have to put a case forward - not sure if it is any help but let me know if you want further info

Me - well I went for my scan yesterday having been on the pill for two weeks to collapse the three left over follicles (probably explained by the lack of a period for three months).  Unfortunately still one showing so it is another week on the pill for me!  Still, Georgy and I finally co-incide at the Lister next Monday - don't suppose anyone else is around?  HOpefully I will then be on my way - yahoooo!!!

I met a girl yesterday who has had donor eggs and is now five weeks pregnant with raging levels of hcg - 10,000 I think, and i have to say, this is becoming far more attractive.  I do feel tired of the fight - I know I haven't been in this game that long but god, I just think if only I know whether I would get pregnant with my own ....and if not, lets save the grief and go for donor.  What struck me about this girl, is that being pregnant and not being able to have your own genetic child are two totally different things.  She is sooo sooo exited about having a baby but at the same time is a little sad at not having her own.  Anyway am off to ring Barcelona again to find out more

This is just a thought, but I keep getting confused as to where everyone is in their treatment cycle... if I start it off, can you all add your bits with your name below so I can keep up

Fiona  - Treatment Cycle 3, Lister, on the pill until Monday 5th October, start treatment on commencement with AF.

Love to all 

Fi


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

YEAH!  2 down 1 to go Fee    .....glad you like the Pill - I quite like it too    .....know EXACTLY what you and your nbf  mean abut the DEs....  ....but what a lovely option   
Georgie - so what did you learn on the course then?   - did DH call?    Buds with Fee eh? - cool!  

Oh.....
Lukey - on Pill - Scan TBC - praying like mad....

Ok?    

xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All!
Fi-I hope that follie collapses soon! I know what you mean about the donor eggs, its knowing when to stop that the problem. I have a patient going for a transplant which will leave her infertile, but she would be able to have DIVF if she wants it at a later date. Its so hard for her but I was thinking, atleast she will know that is her only option and what to do about rather than having repeated cycles and struggling with out really knowing if its possible-sorry that all sounds a bit gloomy!

Georgie-got a friend who is a haematology consultant at Salisbury! What speciality do you and DH work in? Thanks for all your positive thoughts!

Mel, thats so crap-I hope there is such a thing as Karma and she get done good and proper!

Angels/Lukey-Hows things?

AFM-day 11 post transfer-1st IVF, 3embies in, OTD 4th Oct-5days to go!

Vicks


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Blimey your clinic is making you wait an AGE Vicks - have you really not tested yet?! (was that really 11DPT?!! so 14DPO today?)....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, ages and ages! Not tested yet, almost too scared to if you know what I mean, sort of happy in my PUPO ignorance! They ask us to test 16days post transfer, transferred on the 18th although collection was the 15th. Work is a bit of a distraction at least but still getting occasional cramps, trying to ignore as can mean anything!
Vicks


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello

Oh Coco - I'm very very sorry to read your bad news. I can imagine how terrible it is having seen the heartbeat.        
You must be feeling pretty rotten but you know we're all here for you and we'll do our best to cheer you up! 

Hello Mel -Nice to 'see' you back here. How horrid about your job situation. I can't believe you could be suspended without any warning. I hope it can be resolved quickly as I'm sure it is very stressful for you. Hopefully you will still be able to go ahead with your November plans.

Vicks       for your test data. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Woohoo Fee and Georgie! I like the plan for 6 great blasts! Its all go now. And Lukey - have you started too? We could have Lister triplets here!

I am a wimp and we have decided to stay put at ARGC!  Day 1 bloods all fine. Just waiting to hear what protocol I will be on following my very mis-representative synopsis of Dr Sher's view of the world at my follow up. If they decide on the short protocol I may delay starting til next month as I have a stinker of a sore throat and don't feel ready for the full ARGC onslaught - it's my own fault for smoking a cigar on holiday but a girl's got to live sometimes. 

lots of love
clucky xxxx

ps is Harris still away?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone!  

Had a brilliant holiday in Scotland with most of the family - we had tons of fun and it was sooooo good to have a break and a change of scene.  We haven't been away since June '08 and we were more than ready.  We did the same stuff as we do here(   ) but so much better doing it somewhere else.  Lots of giggles too.  Funnily enough I have put on even more weight - probably down to lots of G&Ts, ice cream and morning rolls - they do these lovely soft white rolls in Scotland and I can't get enough of them....

Lovely to be home though and I've really enjoyed catching up on all the chat....    

George - I am Mrs Moodswing too!        I seem to flit between total positive thinking and then wear myself out and feel a bit exhausted with it all.  I seem to have an internal converstation going on the whole time... Very interested to hear about your course - it sounds great and quite inspiring.  Have you been out taking photos?  Has DH called yet  Is this three weeks down??       It must be tough and I hope you aren't missing him too much.  Are you having a scan tomorrow?  If so, I hope it all goes well and that you're on your way with Fee.  I'm sort of jealous...


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

My computer keeps going all funny....

Lukey - so glad you're feeling good on the pill.  What a nice way to start off.  When are you going for your first scan?  They sound quite busy at the moment.  Who does your scans?    

Mel - we've missed you too!!!  Sorry to hear that you've been having such a bad time at work.  All that stress must have been really upsetting.        I don't think they can suspend you without warning though....  I had a horrid time at work a couple of years ago and it really took it out of me, so I can understand how you're feeling.     Good to hear about your reflexology course though - what a lovely thing to do.  Where do you live?  We'll be queing up for a freebie..

Fee - How are you?  Lets hope that the pill  has done its thing and that you get the go ahead tomorrow.      

Clucky - how was your holiday?  Did you go anywhere exciting?  Excellent news about your day 1 bloods.  How's your sore throat?  I'm a great believer in 'First Defence' for heading off a cold.  I LOVED the cigar stuff - as you say, a girls got to live!!!!


Computer going funny again.  Hi to everyone else.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a quick one girls to say it was a BFN for us this morning, was sort of expecting it but because there was no sign of AF was allowing myself to hope. 
Love and luck to the rest of you, Vicky


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Vicks - I am so sorry about your BFN.                I meant to ask how you were doing earlier.  It is such a big disappointment and horrid feeling.  My heart goes out to you and your DH today.      

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mad week this week and an equally mad week coming, so sorry not to be on line.  Just read about your sad news Vicks and wanted to quickly post all my love to you before work.     We all know how horrible and deflating it feels and I just hope that you soon feel the strength to keep going and try it again soon.  It can happen.  Keep that positive thought in you head at ALL TIMES.  It is so vital.  I hope the next few days go by quickly for you so that you can feel brighter again... 'cos you will    .

Great to see you back Harris.  I will phone you asap.  Am rushing to work but will try you tomorrow on my way to London.

Lots of love to everyone.  I will write again tomorrow.

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a quickie to say so so sorry to Vicks   
and
Good luck to Georgie and Fee for tomorrow  
Glad you both had fun Harris and Clucky......and Clucky - it is not being wimpy - you must do what feels right and ARGC have done "well" for you so why not stay?! All the very best...I agree though wait til you feel a bit better?   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

How dreadful... I have just found us on page 2  Am just rectifying the situation before we get relegated any further down

Hi there.  

Vicks - how are you doing?  Here are some more extra squishy     for you.  Hang in there.

Lukey - thanks for your thoughts.  I am starting again on down reg today.  1st one done this evening.  Oh, how I missed those injections     .  I feel I am just going through the motions until I can move to ED.  How negative is that?  I will have to get back into positive mode.  After all I will have 6 eggs to incubate!!! Still going for gold.  I am waiting for you now.  I hope you won't be long now.  Would be great to meet you there one day soon.

Bye for now.  Off to watch the Duchess (although I can't stand Keira Knightly).

G x

Sorry, Lukey, forgot to tell you about the photo course.  Definately value for money.  Learnt how to use our ridiculously complicated camera at last and also how to get some real cool effects, like running water in a still photo and how to stop a waterfall to get pin sharp water droplets without getting blurred water.  Also a lot of macro stuff. No nude hunky toros unfortunately. (More's the pity ) Didn't have time to learn portraits / people etc but should be able to work it out now.  Only trouble is, I now need to spend more money buying a better printer!! Typical.


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

The golden rule.. always read your post before sending.  

Toros ?.....  Meant to be torsos (of the 6 pack variety)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news Georgie! you are off!! Come on the 6-pack        ...you are a good few weeks ahead of me but will let you know if we do overlap at all ...any news on Fee?

Camera thing sounds v good btw... 

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All!!!

Its been very quiet on here.  Where is everyone? 

Lukey - you must be starting off soon?  Hope the prep is going well.

Georgie - lovely to talk to you the other day.  Stay positive!!! I'm sure its really important and certainly makes the whole process a little more bearable.  The lovely Dr Pharik (?) gave you a good, positive steer, so stay with that...    

Clucky - hope you haven't developed some nasty lurgi thing or have you started and have no time to post??  Fingers crossed for you!

Fee - how are you?  Was everything ok with Monday's scan?

Vicks - how are you doing?  

We have just about been swept away in all the rain and are all feeling a bit coldy. It was DH birthday yesterday and we have a yummy dinner (although I say it myself...    )  I made parsnip chips for the first time and can highly recommend them - they were delicious - in fact, we might have them again tonight!!

Love and babydust to all
xxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - my voluntary work has been like a full time job lately!

Vicks - so very sorry to read about your BFN.    Hope you are starting to feel a little bit better. 

Hey Harris - it has been quiet on here hasn't it? Mmm parsnip chips sound yummy. I love this time of year when you can start to get all cosy inside and cook lots of nice warm soups etc. I still have a fridge full of apples though! As for our holiday, we drove to Germany (via Bruges for our wedding anniversary) and our itinerary was more or less: Nurburgring (race track for petrolheads), cuckoo clock sighting in the Black Forest and ended up at the Munich beer festival. Honestly, I am not a bloke. With hindsight I can't believe I suggested it to DH - who naturally didn't disagree. I have warned him that our next holiday will be all about yoga and art galleries!

Georgie - i know what you mean about feeling like you're just going through the motions, but you must put all thoughts of DE out of your mind now because YOU WON'T NEED THEM!!! You are indeed an IVF spring chicken and results for your age group are really pretty good. So you have every reason to be positive.

Fee - Hope your scan on Monday went well and you are now ready to go.

Lukey - so are you on the pill now before all the fun stuff? 

Coco - hope you are recovering honey.   

Mel - any progress with your bullying boss? Hope the reflexology course is keeping you sane. I borrowed a book about reflexology from our local library but it's quite tricky to practise on yourself and DH has tickly feet so he won't be my guinea pig!

I started suprefact last Saturday on a Follicular protocol so I expect I'll start stimming some time next week. Bring it on!!

lots of love and luck to everyone
clucky
xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wow, lots of goings on since I was last on here I am pleased to say  

Lukey, how are you doing?  When is your first scan?  How exciting, really hoping things go well  

Fi, hope the follie behaved itself and you are now able to go full steam ahead! 

Harris, really glad to 'see' you again    Your holiday sounds great, we went to Scotland a few years ago, we've been to a good few places around the world but Scotland certainly holds its own, was a great place to visit particularly the islands, really beautiful - if a bit chilly!!

Vicks, was so sorry to read about your bfn, it is devastating to get that horrid single line after the long, long 2ww   and sending you loads of   for your next go, thinking about you x

Georgie, hope your DH has contacted you now!  Not sure you have said where he is but I am guessing somewher pretty hairy!  Brave guy, hope he is keeping safe and you are ok too.  xx

Mel, I so sympathise with you and your job situation.  I have worked for bosses who are complete w*nkers before and I am know, in one form or another, they will get what they deserve, whether it's in their professional or personal life, they will pay for what they intentionally put other people through. I really hope you can hang in there and please try not to let what he has done get to you.  Somehow, whatever happens, you will be able to go for your next tx    

Hi Clucky!  How are you going, so exciting about starting stimming soon!! Sending you loads of hugs and good luck! 

As for me, I got back from my holiday and I was trying to enjoy it and it was lovely but I was always wondering at the back of my mind if my little blob was there and if he could enjoy the sights and sounds I was experiencing too (daft I know!).  I was taking cyclogest up until the last 3 days of the holiday as advised by the consultant as I didn't really want to miscarry on holiday, was a bit scared to be honest as I didn't know what to expect.  I still kept hoping that he would take up a sudden growth spurt and I'd go for a scan and he'd be big with a lovely heartbeat.  Anyway, I went back to work on Monday and got a terrible migraine, came home and went to bed.  Got up Tuesday morning and I'd started bleeding...   Have passed a few large clots since then so I am having a proper m/c.  Am feeling v sad but also a bit numb too in a way.  One minute I am ok, the next I am in floods or feeling like I could kick someone!  Anyhow, we have decided to go for tx no 2 as soon as we can as we can't wait due to my age so I guess I am trying to focus on that.

I am so glad this thread is running, it's so supportive having ladies around my age who are in similar positions and are really understand the pressures and worries we have.  Thanks for being here, have been thinking about you all xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh Coco - so very sad. I can't imagine how hard it must all be for you   ...but you are right to try again - I do honestly think that sadly we can only try and if we get the right egg to make the right embie and it is lasting then that is a dream come true   - as we know that is v hard to do at our "age"   ...so glad you are looking forward and I pray that next time things last for you  
Clucky - I laughed so much at you saying "I am not a bloke"    ...def get a different slant on things next time  ...GREAT news on starting again - you are Georgie will be buds - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!  
Georgie - where are you and how is the sniffing going?!  - did you hear from Fee? Hope she is ok? Perhaps the old follie did not go? 

I'm off away for a few days after the weekend and then again next weekend so really looking forward to that...should get into the proper action at the end of the month   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

So sorry everyone... have just realised that I have ben telling a big fat lie for the las 5 months.  My profile still says 40   .  Alas, I am 41 now and have forgotten to change it back in April.  Not such a spring chicken any more, Clucky, but thank you for making me feel better anyway.

Lukey - hope you have a great time away.  I presume by 'proper action' you mean lovely injections rather than lovely    .  Either way.  We look forward to hearing all about it!!!  Yes, I have started down-regging but I am on supracur injections rather than sniffing.  Start menapur on Monday and have my 1st scan on the 19th.  

I did meet up with Fee on Mon which was lovely and I'll let you tell most of the details but it is good news for her too.  It looks like we will be buddies again.  

Hey clucky, I reckon we will stim at the same time.  I don't envy your daily visits for blood tests but at least you are safe in the knowledge that you are in excellent hands.  Lets keep in touch.  I will keep you posted.  Perhaps we can do lunch some time.  We can be 'yummy - junkies' instead of 'yummy - mummies'.  What do you think   .

Coco - I guess you want to cling to every last chance that the scans may have been wrong.  How very sad for you.  Mother nature, I guess has made the right decision if your wee one was not quite right but it must be so devastating for you.  If you can get that far, though, you can go further.  Keep those thoughts and well done for trying again soon.  It is the best way, I swear.  Lots ove love and   to you both.

Harris, how are you doing?  It is always so good to chat to you.  You are so right about being positive and it is so helpful to have such a supportive and positive Dr.  I will ring you again after my nightmare long week.

Fee, come back    We have an exciting few weeks ahead... I hope   

Vicks , you are probably taking a well earned break from FF for your own sanity but I just wanted to say Hi and send another big   to you.  I hope you are feeling positive about moving on again.

I heard from DH today and am very sad.  3 soldiers died this week and the last one yesterday lost his life just a couple of days after arriving in country.  Poor DH tried to resuscitate him but he was never going to survive such horrid injuries.  I am not even there but it feels so close to home and so personal.  When is it going to end   .

Lots of long days at work at the moment so I will post again when I can.  Lots and lots of love and baby thoughts to everyone.

G xxx

PS  Had a thought.... do you think having the flu jab will give my all too efficient immune system something to think about while I slip a couple of embryos in there.  Just my own stupid theory but I think I need to get some kind of infection to keep my immune system busy while the embryos imbed.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Georgie - excellent news on the stims and scan all being sorted and Fee being all OK - PHEW!  thnx for letting us know .....I am so sorry to hear the sad news from DH - what a brave man you have there    ....I sit and think about it all every day and just wish I was more convinced about why we are there.....regardless though I do know we have some amazing men doing what is asked of them...so very sad for DH and the families of course   ...As for the flu jab - I am a bit cynical about it all round I am afraid but in this instance cos you are in a hospital but also doing IVF I think I'd ask the Lister....but if I think it through you don't want high immunes now do you so wouldn't the jab make your immune system go a bit mad for a few weeks?....so as sitting on the fence is annoying    ...I would prob not take it during tx as there are a lot of unknowns that could be added in IYSWIM ..... HOWEVER as there are with SFlu of course   GAWD    Sorry that was of no use whatsoever   
Clucky - did you have to ask for LP or did they feel it worth a pop anyway  - always good to have something slightly different 

Away for a few days from tomorrow but back to catch up after that 

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Vicks - so sorry love ... I hope that you can try again soon..

Clucky - whohoooo.  You are starting again!!.  Are you still at the lister?  

Georgie -lovely to see you again - hope you are not working too hard.  I feel so sad for those soldiers too....

Lukey - not far behind too - glad you are giving it another shot.

Harris - hellooooooo. welcome back.  how are you? parsnip chips huh - will have to give that a go...

Me - well finally they let me come off the pill - poor DH copped for it as the hormones plummeted.  Then I got the mother of all migraines on Wednesday night - head felt like it had been hit with a sledge hammer and when I tried to take pain killers, I started throwing up and didn't stop till sunrise - DH was a proper angel ...rubbing my head bringing me ice, rubbing my back, bless.

I was told by the nurse to go back on day one of my bleed (which was Friday).  So, I realised Friday morning that I didn't quite have enough drugs to see me through the weekend (when I bought in July, pharmacy only had 11 75IU and I forgot to get the rest dispensed).  So Friday morning came, and I thought ****! I need more drug.  Organised more drug to be delivered Saturday morning, and went for scan.  Only to be told to come back on Saturday morning.  
Went back Saturday at crack of dawn then headed into work and spent 9 hours at work helping a colleague get a job done for Monday.  I am so knackered from work, I downed a load of wine, promptly fell asleep and didn't take my drug.

3am in the morning - it's all HIS fault! PMT, stress, it all came out. So there I am am running around the house trying to find the blinkin bag with needles and syringes.  I starting giving it loads of verbal.  He says "is it always going to be like this?"  Wellll....... I reply "I bloody hope not ... if you could take some xxxxxxx responsibility instead of it all being down to me .. blah blah blah........"  Then I calm down.

So then he mixes up the menopur (that's his job - he has to do something in my book) - good job I spotted that he hadn't mixed enough!! men!!!.

Anyway I am calm now ....and I got TWO weeks off work... yayyyyyyyyyy

The timetable is done !!!!!!!

Love to all

Fi


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Well, the cat and the tortoise are fast asleep and DH is in bed with a cold so what better time to jump on here and catch up with all your news!

Hello Ceri - very nice of you to pop in!  

Coco - how are you? I can't imagine what a week you must be having.      Apart from the real sadness your hormones will be acting crazy too so just go with it - and i really hope you start to feel better soon. Good for you for being so determined though - it's definitely worth another go. Will you have your follow up soon? 
ps What's got 100 legs and no teeth

Oh Fee - your post made me laugh! Great news that you are stimming - hope (for your DH's sake!!) that your hormones are playing nicely by now! I am still at ARGC by the way.

Hi Lukey - Hope you had a great break - did you go anywhere exciting? How are you doing with your treatment? Will you start DR soon?  
At my follow up I regurgitated Dr Sher's theories as best I could and the lovely Dr Garfur said he would speak to Mr T about my protocol, so I don't know if they would have changed it anyway or if my pseudoscience caused them to do it! You're right though - it feels good to be trying something different.

Vicks - thinking of you and hope you are feeling ok   

Georgie - your post really brough home to me the reality of what this war is really like for our soldiers. It seems such a waste of life. It must be tough for your DH. 
I love the idea of being a yummy junkie - well a yummy anything to be honest! You know the ARGC drill - as soon as I start stimming i'll be in London every day and i'm always available for coffee, lunch etc

Mel - hope you are ok. Are you still planning November treatment? 

I'm still on suprefact. Scan on Sunday was ok but hormone levels still way too high. Back tomorrow for another blood test so we'll see. 

Oops can hear the tortoise rustling - better get him outside before he has a poo or the house will smell like a zoo all day!

lots of love and luck to all
clucky xxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Coco, I'm so sorry, that must be so miserable-sending you lots of    

Clukey-I didn't know tortoise poo was that smelly! Hope the hormones fall soon!

Georgie- Poor DH, it must be so miserable and difficult not being able to save everyone. Hows the stimming going?

Fi-hope them hormones have settled a bit! poor DH! Enjoy you 2 weeks off work!

Lukey-enjoy your few days off, doing anything nice?

Hi to Mel, and Ceri!
AFM- full of virus at the moment, hacking like an old man! Got follow up tomorrow, was hoping they would let me start again straight away but seems that others have been advised to wait 3 months, seems like an age and I'll be 42 by then! What have you guys been advised re re-starting? Apparently theres a fertility show on at Earls Court at beginning of November, if anyones interested!
Take care, Vicky

An


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Vicks - very interested in any fertility show.  Perhaps they give free drugs to us junkies.  Let us know the dates and If I am in London I will definitely come along.  

Is anybody as puce with anger as I am over this latest child abuse woman.  On her 9th F*****g pregnancy and then arrested for child pornography.  Sorry to bring up this very emotive issue but I had to let off steam.  Am losing any faith I had if that is allowed to happen while there are loads of us who would give anything to have just one child.  Life is a ***** sometimes   . Apologies if I have upset anyone with this rant.

Well, I am afraid I am being less good with this cycle re the alcohol thing.  Much like Fee by the sound of it.  My first 4 attempts I had absolutely no alcohol, Loads of acupuncture and my own weight in bat poo concoctions.  I have given it all up and am trying the minimalist approach... with the help of an occasional glass of medicinal wine.  Please feel free to tell me off and I promise I will stop.  

Otherwise, stimming is going fine.  On day 2 and about to have a lovely hot bath to try and encourage the little follies along.  Going for 6 remember so must get working on it.  Clucky, I hope the gruelling regime is going ok.  Dr Gafur is fab.  I kind if miss him.  I am in London for my first stim scan next monday.  Maybe we could meet.

Love to everyone else.  

Fee, I hope those hormones have settled.  When I spoke to you on Saturday, everything seemed so under control.  Whatever happened. 3 am nightmare!!! I am sure you are growing some fab follies now though.  

G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oops... sorry Ceri.  Just read my post back and the word B***h has been changed to 'woman'.  Doesn't read quite the same .  Will try to behave next time.  

BTW, you are hardly gatecrashing.  You are our great mod!.  Thank you for your thoughts.

Night night x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Morning ladies 

It's all going so quickly...Georgie and Fee stimming and Clucky DRegging.......eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!       ...I liked Dr G too btw   
Vicks - sorry you feel awful - hopefully that is your winter cold out of the way though   ..yes def get fit before round 2!   

Been away in Scotland for a few days then off for a long weekend with DH this weekend.....and then it all gets going    

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hoorraaaayyyyyyy          .  Have a great time away this weekend.

G xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Hope you enjoyed the beautiful day today.  Yesterday wasn't such a nice day for me..

I went for a scan on day four and there was one clear and one titchy follicle.  I didn't think it would get much worse, but I feel like crap.  I did a silent cry in the clinic for about 1/2 hour whilst waiting for the nurse.  Has my ovaries just packed up and gone?  I know it is early days but I just don't hold out much hope  based on this response.

Georgie - thanks for your support, you are great, as ever.

Clucky - when you say your hormones are too high - what do you mean?

Coco - am thinking of you.....

Vicks - well, usually they advise two cycles, your poor ovaries have to rest.  I am very interested in the fertility show.

Lukey - hope you are going to get going soon

What else, errm - poor DH is really copping for it.  I am like a woman possessed....what the hell has happened to me.  I talked to him today about egg donation - he said he finds it strange to think of it, says it wasn't in his game plan.... I told him that I would never try to pressurise him into it, and I won't, but I am so scared - what if he won't do it?  that is going to mean that I have to choose between him and having a baby?

Any thoughts, anyone?

Fee


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,

How are you all today - Friday, hoorah!

Lukey, how's the downregging going?  When is your first scan booked for?  Good luck, hope the drugs aren't driving you too mad?!

Clucky, wasn't sure what you meant about hormones too high - was it the pill not surpressing them?  Not sure what I am talking about really but hope it has all sorted out now!  .

Georgie, hope your lovely hubby is keepiong safe out on the front line. I think he is very brave, and so are you hon!  How is tx going, not long til scan on 19th!  

Vicks, how are you?  Hope you are taking really good care of yourself and taking it easy with lots of chocolate (which is what I always have if I feel down - in fact, I have it when I feel good too!).  Have you had any thoughts about next steps yet?  Thinking of you  

Mel, have you had any progress on your *&^% boss and the job?  Hope things are going ok for you in that respect hon.

Harris - hello!  What are you up to hon?

Fee, just read your post.  Am so sorry hon that the follies weren't what you hoped they might be  .  There is still time though, so don't give up yet.  I can really empathise about the hormones making you crazy - my DH has put up with so much from me - I have been practically a mad woman through all of this tx, preg and m/c...one minute screaming and throwing things, the next in a heap on the floor crying.  Am surprised he is still here!  Please try to realise that it's the hormones and the stress of the whole tx that is making you like this and you and your DH are strong and can get through this.  As for DE...it's a tricky one.  I think that we ladies - especially at our age - have it as an option in the back of our minds and we mull it over, whilst they don't really do that.  As he said, it's a strange thought - at the moment.  Perhaps you could drop the DE subject into the conversation now and again so that it won't be such a 'strange' thought - it will be something that he is used to thinking about.  He hasn't said 'no' and to be honest, I think once he has a chance to get used to the idea, it will be something he will consider.  Just my opinion but it does sound encouraging that he hasn't ruled it out from the word go - I know you will be fine hon.  .  

As for me, I had another consult at the Lister, they were so nice.  I have decided to go again straight away, without waiting for af (the consultant said it makes no diffrence to the % success rate) and have had a scan (to make sure all the products from the m/c had gone) and have already started the pill!  Have a scan in 2 weeks to see how it's going...not feeling 100% confident (sort of feel like I've used up my luck as I got preg first go) but I have to try....

Thinking about you ladies, take care
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Fee - sorry your response was not great, I can see how sad that would make you .....but day 4 is soooo early - day 7 is really the best day to see what may truly happen so hang in there. As for DE my DH was the same and tbh it took a fair while for him to come around and now he is quite excited about it (mainly cos he knows it probably is our only chance )..one step at a time and if needs be you can give him info to read that might help? Lots of luck   

Coco - so glad it all went well   - you DO have a great chance and it really is just about the RIGHT embie   ...good you get to go again soon - so they do not think you need to wait? ..and most importantly do you feel ready in "you"?  

Am off for long weekend so just wanted to wish you all luck when I am away   

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Fee I just remembered on my first Lister go I only had tiddlers til day 8! the they started growing...and I got my first ever line on a stick


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Thank you for your replies Lukey and Coco.  You help put things in to perspective - I am panicking about both DH and lack of follies.  There's not alot I can do about either anyhow, although now I am holiday, I am treating myself to relaxing things, like facials.

Coco - I am really pleased that you are going again - that is the only thing that brings you any closer to having a baby - I waited too long (long story - ARGC's fault really) and I wish I hadn't.  Go girl!

Lukey - hope you are right about little tiddlers - I did wonder if I might be a bit slower to get going this time because I was on the pill? who knows?  Have a good weekend.

I had to laugh today - I was in the Galleria in Hatfield (shopping centre) and I head off to pay for my parking before leaving.  I was waiting for a machine to become free.  Anyway, I am getting my money out ready and then machine appears to be free - no-one stood there.... so I go over to the machine and my ticket in, and in a flash, this girl comes over presses a button and at the same time out pops a ticket which was promptly  snatched out of my hand as this girl says "that's my ticket" and she disappears towards the car park    .  I was a bit confused - it all happened so fast, anyhow, the next thing, another ticket pops out with a receipt for £1.  Confused as hell i was cos I hadn't put any money in.  So, i puts the ticket back in to try to pay, and it pops out saying "ticket valid".  I then realise that she had obviously put her ticket in first, and paid and then must have forgot to pick up her ticket, so when I put mine in, it obviously spat it out because there was still one in there ... so she had buggered off with my ticket (which hadn't been paid for).  So there I was thinking "hmm... do I just get in my car, and go out of the car park with my free parking? or do I do the mature thing?"  After a momentary enjoyment of visualising the thought of the girl at the exit stuffing her ticket in and getting a message telling her to pay..... I headed for the car park and looked for the girl.  And there she was.  So I tapped on the window..... she opens the window and I say "I think you have my ticket, and I have yours - if you go to the exit, you won't be able to get out... it takes her a few seconds to work it out and then she sheepishly thanks me....  How growed up am I         


Fee


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

Oh Fee, sorry you're having such a bad time of it.    Although it's great in most ways, sometimes I think being on hols is the worst thing during treatment because you have time to worry about things that you can't do anything about. As Prof Lukey says, wait til day 7 to see what's really going on. Did they increase your meds at all? If I were you I would leave any serious discussions about DE til after your cycle. Firstly, (and hopefully) you won't need it but during stimming is not a good time for big decisions. A few weeks won't really make much difference. (btw I don't practise what I preach!) Facials are the way to go! 
Loved your car park story!   

Lukey hope you have a great weekend away   You will come back ready for anything!

Georgie - really hope things are going well for you. It must be hard not having your DH around while you are going through treatment. I will definitely be in London on Monday so if you have time to meet that would be lovely! 

Coco - good for you! It's great that your consultation was so positive.  There's every reason to be hopeful for your next cycle.

Hi Vicks - hope you've recovered from the dreaded 'lergy. How was your follow up? Did they agree to let you start again soon?

Hello Harris and Mel 

I had my day 4 scan this morning and had only 3 little follies, much less than all my other cycles. So, who's stolen all the follies then Didn't we hear Georgie say she was going for 6!! 

I made a complete ass of myself in the ARGC waiting room this morning. I thought I would amuse myself by watching an episode of Gavin and Stacey on my phone, so I plugged in my earphones and was engrossed in my own little world when I was called for my scan. When I took out my earphones I couldn't figure out why I could still hear the sound very loudly - so I'd been playing it to the whole waiting room at maximum volume without realising it! I thought I had been getting some funny looks, but had told myself to stop being paranoid and had ignored them. Funniest of all, it was an episode where Nessa announced to the world that she was pregnant!
PS I'm not a huge fan of Gavin and Stacey but it was free on my phone!

Oh, since you asked about hormone levels not being right to start stimming - apparently my LH levels were too high and I needed to down reg for longer (12 days in total). I don't recall LH being measured when I did the long protocol at the Lister, just the scan. But, i was not on the pill  so maybe that is why they have to monitor LH as well as do the down reg scan. Anyway, all seemed to be ok and I started stimming on Wednesday.

Hope you all have fabulous weekends!

love clucky xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening Ladies!!

Sorry I haven't posted for ages but I have been popping on quickly to try to keep up to date!  

Just wanted to wish you all lots and lots of luck with your scans, stimms and other things this week.                    I have my fingers, thumbs and everything else crossed for you all.

Got to rush again, but I'll be thinking of you all tomorrow.

Babydust to all 


Love, Harris XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Clucky... I'll let you know tomorrow if I have stolen all the follies.  Oddly enough I don't feel quite as confident as I did.  Funny, that  .  I am half expecting none and haven't had a scan yet so seeing as it is day 8, what is there is final.  I really have no clue what to expect as I didn't even have a day 1 blood test this time.  I just hope to get at least 2.  Watch this space.  Sadly I haven't got much time tomorrow as I am driving up but then meeting an old friend for lunch.  No doubt though (if all goes well tomorrow) I will be back in a couple of days so perhaps we can meet then.  All the best with your next scan.  3 isn't bad for only day 4.  Hang in there.  

Hi Harris.  Thank you for you message.  Will of course let you know how it goes.

Thank you for all your kind messages about DH.  I spoke to him yesterday and he is really well.  Not such a bad week this past week so he sounded brighter.  Over half way now.  5 weeks down and 3 to go.  Cannot wait.  Funny how we miss them so much when they are not there... then argue with them so much when they are!!   

Fee see you tomorrow mate.  Sweet dreams tonight.  Last chance to grow some goodies.

G xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck today Georgie and Fee! Hope it's good news for both of you.
Short message as i am having really bad side effects this time, so off for a snooze!
Big hello to everyone else. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Helloooooooooooooo

Clucky - you may get fewer as D/Regging etc but they MAY be BETTER ...worth a pop anyway! good luck with the next scan -day 4 is very early  - sorry you feel pants 
Fee - hope things have improved   ...go for it anyway I would ...and I agree with Clukcy - think about DE only if you need to 
Georgie - you will know how many by the time I post this - eeeeeeeeeeek hope it's a good number 
Harris - so lovely to see you - hope all is well - will PM you  

Still full of cold but w/e away was fab! Must go unpack....

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

My news is a bit better today - I have a set of traffic lights on the right ovary (3 follies) and one on the other - three similar and one smaller.  I feel hugely relieved that there is more than two.  Of course, they may not all necessarily translate into eggs, so I can't really take comfort.  Thanks to you all for trying to keep me grounded.  I suspect the pill has slowed down the response.  That is what the scan lady said too.

Clucky - three follies on day four doesn't sound too bad to me - remember every cycle is different and there is still plenty of time - I get the feeling that most of the recruitment is done after day four.  As for entertaining the waiting room - well...... it's not like there is a Telly in there!

Harris - how are you?  what is next for you?  will you give it a break for a while?

Lukey - glad you had nice weekend - I have been looking at Lanzarote in November - can't book it until result though ......am already planning next cycle, which hope will start two weeks before xmas, so two -week wait over xmas and into new year.

Over and out...babydust to everyone

Fee


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Feeeeeeeeeeeee    yeah! and    ......sooooooooooo glad it's looking better! the Pill may well have slowed you down but it has lots of benefits too  and 4 is FAB! I'd be happy with that   .....PLEASE don't talk about the next one   (and if you have to, PLEASE wait a little while......)

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well... a difficult day all round.  Except for the coffee with Fee. (thank you for that Fiona).  

Scan showed thin lining and 4 very small follies.  Day 7!  The U/S lady said it was a bit slow but at least the lining and folly sizes correlated.  I had bigger follies this time last time.  I then had a miserable nurse who only served so make me cry for the rest of the day.  (thank you again to Fee for cheering me up on the phone).  They don't seem too worried and said just carry on with stimms and re scan on thurs.  Any advice for encouraging them to grow warmly welcome   .  She then said we had to get our consent forms back.  Well I nearly hit her.     They assured me all our consents were all up to speed and correct before Steve left (having taken great pains to complete them).  Now apparently the consent forms have changed.  "can't you fax them to him", she said.  Obviously I explained to her the logistics of a war zone and the probable lack of a fax machine on a chinook helicopter, to which she just shrugged and changed the subject.  I have since written an anxious email to Dr Parikh.  Watch this space.  

I must now be more positive and encourage these little follies to grow.  

Glad you had a good weekend Lukey.  Looking forward to chatting some more tomorrow.  Night night to everyone.

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Georgie    how insenstive of the nurse! GAWD    .....Glad you have four growing nicely - get the hottie (not too hot ) on your tum for a 1/2 hour each night ....slow but sure is the way to go .....FYI Dr P is on hols I think so maybe check with the secretaries if you need to speak to someone else?

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All

Georgie                What a horrible sounding nurse.  It really does make me fizz when I hear things like that.          Probably good to have a good howl and release all of that tension.  I would glue the cat and a hottie to your tummy!!  My follies took a while and Lukey is right - slow but steady and all together is good..  How are you feeling today?  

xxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Lukey and Harris.  Feeling much better today after good night's sleep and a lie-in (with Snoopy resting on my tummy   )
I think you are right slow and together is probably good.  Can't help but worry that they might just shrink away by thurs.  I will hopefully relax more after ther next scan.

You are right, Lukey.  Dr P is out of office until 4th Nov.  I will ring the IVF nurses now for some reassurance.  Shame as I was hoping she would do my EC this time.

Off to do housework and relax a bit on this rainy day.  Am also awaiting a call from my lovely GP as have been cheeky enough to ask him for more Menapur rather than spend another £800 at the pharmacy in the Lister!!  He will be getting a jolly nice chrimbo pressie from me this year.

Have a good day everyone.

G xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Georgie - it is torturous, isn't it.... I wonder if the one that shrunk away for both of us, was a left over follicle?  I dunno what to think myself.  As soon as I got half way home, I started thinking that dildo Jo (aka the lovely scanning lady who's name escapes me) may have been mistaken with the old traffic light of follicles - perhaps there was only one follicle and the others were just shadows....Have you rung Alison yet about those consent forms?

Is slow and steady good?  

hot water bottle out tonight defo - can't feel much action going on my ovaries... despite a good kicking from 450IU Menopur.

Clucky - did you get a look at your estrogen levels?  when do you get scanned again?  What dose have they got you on?

Fi


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on Fee's and Georgie's follies       ......it is so hard at the beginning cos you have no idea how it will pan out yet.....in a few days you will know though   
Hi Harris  
Clucky - how's it going?

Had my pill scan today and good to go...... so stims next week for me    ...no doubt will be slow and sure too     ....3 would be nice 

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hoooorraaaayyyy.....                .

Just spoken to a girl called Moogie on the other 40's success stories link I found.  She is 41 I think and has just had 12 eggs collected 7 of which fertilised.  And she has had an FSH of 13.7 all year and told she was in early menopause.  How about that.  Strange things can happen.  

Good luck with the stimming Lukey.  We are there for you.  Looks like I will be stimming for at least another week so I hope we overlap sometime.

Take it easy.

G xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

that would be cool....but think we will slip past one another, just


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

Don't know what's going on but yesterday our laptop died (hard drive gone) and the internet stopped working on our main PC (unrelated hardware problem!) AND my vodafone mobile internet just would not work at all! Anyway, back on line now and delighted to read the better news about the missing follies. 

G

I checked my multi colourled spreadsheet with my former cycle details and found that the cycle where I had the most follies and the highest estrogen levels produced the fewest eggs! So I think we're on to something - Slow but Sure! 

Lukey I am so excited for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

[fly]"  SLOW BUT SURE  "[/fly]

Clucky - oh dear ...how annoying  ....are you back now then sans smilies


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm - I was in the middle of typing when my post disappeared! Bad technology week here!

Where was I?

Ah yes, that nasty nurse, Georgie    - you really don't need that sort of hassle from your clinic when you are in the middle of treatment. I hope you've been able to get it sorted. Hope you are feeling better today. Your GP is fabulous! I wish they were all like that. Try not to worry too much before Thursday - it sounds like you are making good progress. I can't recall the Lister scanners - are they clearer then ARGC? I've only ever had a vague idea of the number of follies and they have usually found more eggs at EC.

Fee - I light the idea of traffic lights! Is your next scan on Thursday too?

I had my day 7 scan today and have 3 small follies on each side and a thin lining. Steady as she goes! My day 6 E2 level was around 800. I expect I'll be stimming for another week or so.

As for what can help the follies/eggs: I will now admit to the full extent of my obsession but this is what I am doing:
Hot water bottle as prescribed by Saint Zita
Lots of protein (did you know that Waitrose Wholemeal and Seeds bread has 5.6g of protein per slice!!)
Taking L Arginine, L Carnitine, Resveratrol, Pycnogenol, Cock 10, Royal Jelly, Propolis, etc etc
Daily Yoga (not Astanga or anything strenuous!)
5 mins dailiy Reflexology on pituitary gland, ovaries, uterus pressure points (which I read in a book!)
I even pray occasionally - and I don't really believe in God!

I'm embarrassed now so will slope off quietly....

Lots of love and luck to everyone
clucky xxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Lukey


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Girls!

Clukey-I shall be sending lots of positive follie vibes your way although with your follie routine you should be fine! I tried hot bikram yoga yesterday which was an experience-very hot!

George-sorry about rude nurse, you really don't need that sort of s**t on top of everything else, come on slow but sure, I say! lots of follie vibes your way too!

Fi-little follie dance for your traffic lights! With regards to the DE, hopefully you won't need it, but plant the seed with DH and let it grow!

Lukey-Yeah-finally getting going again-good luck with stims next week!

Coco- you must be please to have a plan lots of luck and positive vibes coming your way!

Harris-How are you?

AFM- Spoke to consultant last week and they don't like to stim again for 2-3months, however he thought it would be reasonable to have ago with our unexpected frostie, so we will try for a natural FET in November, who knows! might work!
Vicky


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

My God Clucky, you must be rattling.  I am on St Zita vitafem and DHA only.  I have cut the herbs, cut the acupuncture and cut cutting the caffeine.  Am being sensible about the alcohol though   .  I was so obsessive about trying everything that was suggested over the last year but now am trying nothing!!  Watch this space.  

Am very pleased to hear you are doing the same thing as me Clucky.  5 follies is great BTW.  I had 4 small ones on day 7 and she didn't even measure them.  Tomorrow will tell me more and I am so nervous but you have all made me feel much more positive.  Thank you Lukey. Slow and sure must be the way.  At least if all our follies are roughly the same size despite being small, that must be a goo thing.  I will let you know tomorrw.

I am not sure I haven't just made a booby .  I have just written a letter to my DH offloading to him about his lack of interest in this treatment cycle.  He has not asked me once how I am or how it is going.  I have just reminded him how hard it it for me and that I am only asking for him to acknowledge it.  I am I being too hard on him ?  He has this dreamy idea that one day I will just announce that I am pregnant and all will be well and fluffy and whilst I love that idea as well, the reality is very different and I feel he should get used to that.  I totally understand that he is doing a hard job and I am so proud of him but I just want him to ask if i am ok... just once!  Is that too much to ask.

Right, now I have offloaded to you guys as well.  I had better get off the computer before they send the men in white coats for me.

Thanks  again for the support and encouragement.

Vicks... how are you doing?  Glad to hear about your natural FET.  That little one may well be THE ONE    

Fee ... I have everything crossed for your traffic lights. Good luck with your scan.     May they grow and grow.  Perhaps you will have 2 sets now.  Speak to you later

G x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Georgie....    Lots of luck tomorrow hope they are stirring   ...as for DH....I can't imagine how hard it is to live away from each other for so long and to have the stress of him being in a war zone but I do know that relationships only work when we are honest with one another....and I guess your situations should not change that......had he been here it would be different (ie he'd be more supportive) and if it wasn't you'd just talk to him and explain...but he is there and you can only really write so write you must do....he will understnd I am sure....I am guessing that just like the men over here, tx is far less in their minds than it is in ours as we carry the can for trying to eventaully carry our baby IYSWIM (hopefully )....     
Vicks - YEAH FET! cool! when?!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey.  Well it is done now.  Let's wait and see.  As ever, you make things make sense

x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

All very busy on here.

Georgie - I have to tell you how amazing you are        IVF is hard enough without the added pressure of DH being away adn all the associated stress with what he's doing etc.  I really do think that you are amazingly strong and I'm sure he's incredibly proud of you too - quite right to remind him that he needs to let you know!!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning - I hope slow and steady is working and that everything is ticketeybooing along.       Did everything get sorted out with the consent forms?  My sister had a really horrid nurse on Monday as well -  and was fairly thick / skinned.

Fee - how are you?  I'm a bit confused about the traffic lights, but then again I'm easily confused!!  Fingers crossed for you too.     

Clucky - I loved the list of things you're doing!!  Have you been going into the ARGC every day? Another one who is doing the slow and steady!  What day are you on now?     

Lukey - I'm so excited that you're getting started!   I wonder if you'll overlap with the others?  Do you know what protocol you'll be following?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

The computer keeps going funny on me when I reach a certain number of lines - gggrrrr

Vicks - very exciting about your FET!!  Do you have a target date yet?  Which clinic are you with?

Sorry I haven't been posting too much.  I'm not sure what has gone wrong with my body clock but I have had real problems sleeping.  I'm wide awake for half the night and then useless, crabbit and very slow all day long!  My DS is sleeping well and now its me with the problem.  This is apparently very common when the wee ones are one year old...     It started on holiday and is becomming a very bad habit....  DS has also had an ear and throat infection and has been pretty full on and very clingy.  Anyway, he is now in bed and supper is already in the oven!!  I have some big news which I've been meaning to tell you lovely ladies for a while.  Some of you already know and have been lovely and supportive.  We deceided after our Lister cycle in the summer to go for DE.  We did a whistle stop trip to Barcelona in mid September to see IM.  We were really impressed with them and very excited about their stats etc.  It was all quite full on as we flew in and out in 24 hours and spent hours at the clinic doing tests and answering every question know to man.  I then managed to have one of those mega, long cycles which was very frustrating, but eventually I started on the pill three weeks ago which triggers the start of the process.  We're now waiting for our donor and hopefully we should be matched in the next couple of weeks.  I've been lurking on the DE boards and its not all good news over there, but I have my fingers and toes crossed that this will lead us to our one good egg!      I will keep you posted!!

Love and babydust to all


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Harris - wow - that is absolutely fantastic news.  All so quick too.  I would be really interested in what happens as I suspect I will end up going for donor egg too and I was thinking of Spain - I am not sure if it is the same clinic I looked at and telephoned but I was really impressed with them.  How frustrating about the cycle - had a few of those myself... all systems go now though!  What are the success rates?

Georgie - I hope you are not beating yourself up about writing to DH.  I agree - it is really bloomin tough to go through all this on your own, and you have been so strong.  Someone once said to me, a person can be just as unkind by not saying anything as you can by saying things....  Now my DH grizzeled at taking me four miles to a different train station!  and he didn't reply to my text updating him on scan in a nano second so he really got it in the neck today.

Clucky - hope things are still going well for you.. I am looking forward to the update.

ASM - My little tiddler isn't growing much and she thinks this one aint a goer.  The one on the right seems a bit slow too :-( but my E2 was 1500 on Monday.  I was hoping for three, but I think I am going to end up with two :-(((((((.  Never mind, what the hell can I expect at 42 and peri-menopausal.

Thank you Vicks - I do keep talking about it here and there in the hope that he can come to terms with it - I suspect you are right.... I honestly don't think that DH can think about DE until we have exhausted the possibility of our egg and sperm.  To be honest, in some ways, I could can the whole thing and go for DE now.  Waiting to hold a baby in your arms seems like eternity.

By the way - is there any chance they might find another egg during egg collection? 

Fi


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Woohoo Harris! I thought something was up!! That's really quick decision making - I love the way you just got on with it. I hope it won't take too long to find a match for you. I have had an email exchange with Nadia at IM - they do seem to be extremely well organised. I will have a million questions for you if this cycle doesn't work out for us (it will of course!!)

Fee - i think i have always ended up with a different number of eggs at EC - sometimes more, sometimes less. Are the 2 lead follies coming along well? If so, it sounds as though you are doing OK. (what day are you on now?)
Since you are skirting around the DE conversation I will tell you how we arrived at agreement: My DH agreed to it readily after I proposed adoption as an alternative! He took comfort from the fact that at least he would be genetically related to the child and he ended up feeling that I should have the final say about whether I was comfortable with the lack of my genetic connection. I think he was very relieved that we could still have his genetic child. 

Hello Georgie and special cyber hugs to you as you are fending for yourself through all this.     No comfort I'm sure, but my DH doesn't ever ask about scans etc. It's not that he's not interested, but he feels there's very little we can do about the outcome so there's little point dwelling on every aspect of a treatment cycle. I used to find it really frustrating, but I know it is not an indication of lack of support - he is extra sweet in other ways while I am going through the ARGC mill. I really feel for you having to write a letter to your DH instead of being able to let off steam to his face when you really need to. I am sure he will understand and, however, important and difficult his job is, I'll bet he is far more concerned about you than he is able to communicate from the front.

Hello Vicks -Thanks for all the good follie vibes!   It's great that you have a frostie - you know that they only freeze really good quality embies, so maybe that is your one good egg! Also, FET is so much easier to go through, maybe it will be just the thing that works for you.   

Hello Lukey -  

Hello Mel, Coco and anyone else out there! 

I have no news really. Day 8 today just plodding along with the daily blood tests. No scan tomorrow, so I won't know any more until Fri/Sat. 

Must be time for me to go off and sing to my follies!

Lots of love 
clucky
xxx

ps good luck for the scan tomorrow Georgie


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Wow, you have all been busy  

Georgie, I think it's healthy to get things out in the open generally, to be honest.  He is in a tough situation where he is,yes, but then you are going through tough times too.  I do think men think about these things differently to us (even though thats a bit of a generalisation!) and it doesn't mean they don't care.  Did you get the drugs from the gp - mine just said 'no chance'!

Harris - congrats to you!  I wondered where you had gone a little while ago and you were planning your future, how exciting    I didn't realise they would match the donor so quickly, so you could be preggers by Christmas - oooo!    Have been thinking about de myself if my tx's don't work but from what I can tell, they are anbout double what they cost for a tx with own eggs here, and we just can't afford that    DH not that keen on the idea either at the moment too, so got that to contend with!

Fee, sorry that the no of follies weren't as many as you wanted.  I can't remember how many I had at the first scan, think it was only 3 and I ended up with 7 (although only 5 produced eggs) so   that your ones grow.  I think you are right to keep mentioning the de thing, if only to get it out into the open and get him used to the idea   lots of hugs to you, and sending you lots of pma

Clucky, good luck with the tx, daily blood tests don't sound that nice! 

Hi Vicks and Mel!

Lukey, where are you up to hon?  

Not much to report, am on day 7 of pill with scan next Thurs.  It seems to have turned me into a bit of a witch though (I am a bit of a witch anyway!) but this weekend I was so argumentative, ratty and basically wanted to jump off a tall building!  Am feeling much calmer now, thank goodness, but poor dh has copped for it all, surprised he is still here and not found a fertile, even tempered 25 year old...yet!!

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Coco - good luck witb the Pill - I often wondered if it turned me into a witch too .....or whether DH was just being extra annoying     . I am fine -thnx for asking 
Georgie - so much luck for today! Hope you see some good progress...on my best cycle I cycled fo 18 days    ...don't worry about DH I am sure he will totally understand when he gets the letter  
Fee - these follies play games with us I am sure  ..sometimes too small then sometimes there in all their glory - praying for two good ones at least for you then mrs     ....got my first ever BFP with 2 good eggs ....I think you are right about DH - mine def did not start to see DE as a option until we realised things were unlikely to work for us ...he is v scared of adoption (bonding etc) so I guess DE to him is the ONLY way, after this, IYSWIM 
Harris - the plan is spot on! I am so impressed by how sensible you are about all of this...they do say moving to DE is easier for ladeis who have already got an OE baby but I still think it is  brave move so well done you....I too will be busting your door down should I be in BFN-boots this time around (which without being mis is, I know, the most likely scenario )...IM is top of my DE list too 
Clucky - scan tomrrow? Hope you also get to see lots of growth - the mid-scan time is the most exctiing I think as you get to know how many you will get ish   ...LOL at you singing to the follies - but hey not done that before so will give it a whirl when I start   
Vicks/Mel -   

I love this thread btw....    

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Aren't you all a lovely bunch....I for one, find great comfort in your words.

clucky - I am wishing you my best top quality baby-making embryo vibes.  Good luck with the scan - can't wait to hear the update.  I do have two follicles that are growing nicely  - I think they are both 15mm, yes, and I guess that is what I am thinking.  The one on my right ovary hasn't grown much which makes me think it is either empty or is a cyst (as I had all that trouble getting rid of old cysts last time).  I was just praying for three...... but I think that I will probably end up with two realistically.

clucky/lukey/coco - it is really helpful what you are saying about the donor thing - I know in my heart that DH won't truly look at DE until we have exhausted own egg avenue, I just find it it hard not to worry...

Coco - Yes, I know what you mean about the fact that they are still here.... funny how the pill has a different effect on people - I found it fantastic - my hot temper became very mild.

Fi


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon ladies...

Fee - keep going with the two - you never know what might be lurking       Also, I know we keep saying it but it just takes one good egg!!  I got my BFP with iui and one egg.  What day are you on now?  How are you feeling?  

Coco - I know what you mean about turning into a witch - I can be really foul at timesss!!  DH keeps blaming the pill etc, but a little bit of me does just wonder if I am a bit of a witch!      

Lueky- How are you??  I have a feeling that this could be your cycle...      I love this thread too - its the best.  

Clucky - I love the thought of you singing into your follies    I think we should all take note and follow ...... Are you back at the ARGC tomorrow?  Hope all is growing nicely.  xx

Hi Georgie - big hug to you.  Will try to call you tomorrow or Saturday morning.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Only me again, with part two!

Thanks for all of your lovely comments about the ED stuff.  As Lukey says, this really is the nicest, most lovely, warm, fuzzy board.  Thanks everyone.          I should explain that we spent ages thinking about the DE thingie.  We were almost ready to do it in early 2008 when I got my BFP.  Then earlier this year the ARGC were quite clear with my low amh / high fsh that our best bet was with de or a 5% chance with iui.  We looked into Shady Grove in the US and were quite keen.  After talking to Zita West clinic to have an IVF cycle at the Lister to see how I responded.  My one egg confirmed what the ARGC had said so we were back to thinking about DE.  Jane Knight at ZW clinic really helped us think about what we wanted to do and the longer term implications etc and the Donor Conception network was really helpful too.  DH found it all quite difficult to start with and kept changing his mind about what he thought - originally he was all set for choosing our donor in the US and knowing their full background / medical history etc.  Then he did a complete u-turn and said that he wanted us to fully explore my eggs...     Then after the Lister he felt that he preferred the less information route of Spain - apparently he didn't want to 'picture' our donor in his mind for the next 20 years.  Jane and Anita advised me to let him have his head and way.  They say that its always a huge decision for people and then once its made, its all very easy.  I'm really excited and can't wait for news!  

Just one last thing, I really don't want anyone to think I'm being negative about our slightly older eggs!!    .  If I had a higher amh or even a slightly better response, I'd be doing another cycle at the Lister!  I also met a lady at baby class today who had her third daughter at 43!  xxx

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Harris    you don't have to explain     - lovely post on your journey to this point though so thnx so much for that   Looking forward to sharing the journey with you from now on.....    

Georgie - how did it go Mrs...so hope all is ok...    

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

My God... lots going on since my last post.  I am so incredibly late for work so will catch up tomorrow morning and write longer.  Just to say quickly that things did not go well yesterday.  4 follies still there but no bigger.  E2 <55 and thin lining.  What is that all about?  Had a long lovely chat with Dr Thum who suggested trying 5 more days then sacking it if no improvement.  Was too upset to tell you yesterday.  Now feel better.  Better to quit a bad cycle and try again in a couple of months, but it is not over till the fat lady sings so will see what tues brings.  

Will catch up on eveyone else's news tomorrow.

G x


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Georgie...gonna PM you   ..so sorry, what a bummer   .....I don't think it means anything terrible for next time, it may just be that you need a bigger break between cycles - will PM you what happened to me once


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Aaargh - yet another curve ball. Georgie I am really fed up for you    - I don't know what to say really, even after 5 cycles I don't know what it means to have E2<55 after several days stimming. 
Are you on max stimms? Also, have they tried adding clomid - apparently it kick starts the pituitary gland and works in a different way to the normal stimming drugs. 
It sounds like it could be 'just one of those things' with no real explanation. Depending on what Tuesday shows, maybe it will be better to cut your losses and start with a clean slate in a couple of months, but as you say, it ain't over yet and the follies are still there so I will keep everything crossed that it all starts to improve before then. 

love clucky xx

ps back later to catch up on everyone else! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

no rise in E2 and a thin lining (resulting from that) just means no response this time sadly    ....see how you go though Georgie   
Clucky - hope you had some good news?  

Mmmmmmmm Clomid is good and bad - good in that it MAY give you a boost around day 2-6 but bad cos it thins your lining at the same time and can be hard to recover from over time


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Hi Coco - I'm not surprised you aren't all sweetness and light with your DH after everything you've been through. Don't worry about him too much - I'm sure he will figure out when to keep out of your way! If you ever do need DE, then I believe there are some good clinics in Eastern Europe  which are about the same cost as a normal cycle here, so hopefully you will have some options available to you.

Actually you all made me smile with your comments about being on the pill! Anyway, tis the season for    witches, so don't hold back!

Harris - thanks for explaining your DE decision making path. I found Jane Knight very  helpful too - she's very good at stripping away details which don't really matter, allowing you to make the big decisions with greater clarity. I am still amazed at how quickly you have organised everything though!!

Fee - when is your next scan? I will be praying that those two follies become the most perfect follies imaginable!   

Lukey - hope you are enjoying the pill stage. I have a good feeling about your cycle too!    

Hello again Georgie - hope you are feeling ok   

This really is the best thread and all your positive vibes worked well for me.  
Today's scan (day 10) went pretty well. 8/9 follies in total, although many are still small, but they seemed happy enough with my progress. 

For anyone who hasn't cycled at ARGC, you get a daily phone call telling you what medication to take on that day. If they don't speak to you, they also call your partner to try to leave a second message. Well, today I didn't answer my phone so they called DH. He then send me an email with my instructions, including one to 'continue with the daily Superfat injections!' That would explain the extra IVF weight then!   

Hello Vicks and Mel  

lots of love
clucky
xxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Harris - I also have a million questions for you - I suspect DE is the most likely outcome for me, and I am slowly getting my head around it.  Well, actually DH and I want to have at least two children, and there is no way I am gonna squeeze more than one out at my age, so I know that we will end up with DE - the question is when...  Could you tell us more about the process at the clinic? In which ways do they match you? You can PM me if you prefer.

Georgie - ohhh love .....I just want to give you a big hug....  you never know, maybe the change in dose will just spring you into action.  I wonder if you have been down-regged too much.  I spoke to girl at lister yesterday who had one first time and then they changed her protocol, and now she has five.

Clucky - really pleased to hear about your scan - you lucky girl.... I am hoping for top quality eggs in those follies.

Coco - How's the DH bearing up.  If you haven't chucked a glass of wine at him then you haven't peaked.

AFM - well, my cat (jasper) broke his leg yesterday and my DH is beside himself with guilt.  We think he jumped on to the big green wheely bins and slipped so his leg got caught in the gap where the handle is so he couldn't jump out of the way and then the bin landed on top of him.  Thankfully we both work alot from home so DH found in huddled on the sofa whimpering.  He is now at the vets and having he operation today.  He has to be in a cage then for a few weeks.  I feel sorry for cat and I hope he is not in pain but DH thinks of him as his baby (I guess that's what happens at our age)

I had my scan yesterday - the titchy one doesn't appear to be big enough and the bigger one on the right is not growing - it is now 12.6mm.  Scan lady said that she hoped it would just grow a little bit more and she was counting three - apparently needs to be 14mm.  But I am pinning my hopes on the two nicely growing 18mm follicles that we saw.  My E2 was 2500 (wednesdays result) which she said was good??  Anyway, EC for me on Monday - yayyyyyyy. We are staying at sloane square hotel ( I always treat us to a nice hotel - and if we are sooo lucky that anything happens, we have nice memories around conception)  And again I am praying that the two I have a superduper top quality baby making eggs.  And if not, will pick myself up and try again at xmas.

Love to all

Fiona


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Lovely Friends.... you are my rock. What more can I say. A *HUGE* thank you for all your invaluable support. It has been a s****y week but I am back and ready for whatever Tuesday brings. I am fully expecting to quit this cycle and I would really rather that than trying to flog a dead horse this month. If that is the case I am going to give it a rest for a couple of months, enjoy lots of unpressured nooky with DH on his return, go skiing in Feb and start afresh after that. One more go then it is DE for us. I am ready for it and almost looking forward to it. How does that sound?

Lukey... something good is going to happen to you this cycle. I feel it too. You have been so patient and so wonderful to us all. You deserve success and I pray that this cycle gets off to a cracking start.   .

Clucky... 8/9 follies. Almost a football team. I would love to know what you are singing to them. It may be important. You may be onto something. I have been hooked on Cheryl Cole's new song for some reason. I seem to be the only one who loves it. Perhaps that's why my follies aren't growing  . Maybe I should tone it down a bit and sing some Jack Johnson or something chilled like that!! Any suggestions?    Very good luck for your EC. It must be imminent.   

Harris... you are amazing. Thank you for sharing your plans. It is going to be so exciting to follow your progress and your chances of success are so much higher. You will hear soon about your match, don't worry. I am kind of impatient to do it myself. One more go with my own then it is viva espania for us too. Thank you for being soooo gorgeous.

Fee.... so pleased for you and looking forward to Mondays news. This could be it Honey.   

Coco... the Witch!!! Very inkeeping with the time of year. I like your style. Very good luck with this cycle and lots of love to you.

Well... DH got the letter and was actually very sweet on the phone yesterday. He said he would always ask but waits for me to say something first   . All sorted hopefully. Thank you for your kind words about the situation.

Just to finish with... an amusing story (now that I look back on it) My bad day on thursday (bad scan followed by parking ticket and horrendous M25 traffic) culminated in Georgie having hysterical episode in middle of Waitrose on the way home. Walking around the shop I suddenly noticed my bag was not in my hand anymore. Seeing the disaster of what this would mean unfolding in my mind, I calmly said to a woman in the curtain dept that I had lost my bag and then lost the plot, tears now flowing!! She called security in seconds then went and found that my bag had been picked up safely (in the alcohol department where I had put it down). In the interim minute or so, the whole emotion of the day poured out on this poor girl and she had to take me for a cup of tea to calm down. All I could think of is that my car keys had gone and in my car I had just picked up £800 of menapur . I was so relieved that I could not srop crying. I am meant to be a hardened casualty nurse!!

All's well that ends well. I am such a stupid tart.

By for now.

G x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon All!

I love this thread - despite all of our trails and tribulations, it makes me laugh!

Coco - I too am giggling away about you being a witchie !!  As the others have said, very seasonal and I do agree with Fee, that until you've heaved a large glass of wine over him, you are being quite restrained!!  How are you feeling?  Clucky's right - there are lots of clinics in eastern Europe which are much more reasonable.  Fingers crossed you won't need it though.      

Georgie - so glad to hear you sounding a bit better.  There is nothing like a good emotional release.  You constantly amaze me as you have so much to think about at the moment.  I would be a gibbering wreck compared to you.  You mentioned a drinks party - please don't tell me you were catering....                      Please get some rest over the weekend.  Buy a good book and loose yourself in it.....  

Fee - egg collection on Monday.  Hope you have a good weekend and then a good collection on Monday      .  I like your thinking on the hotel!  Very happy to tell all about the ED stuff, but you may not need it!  As Georgie says, this could be your time.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Clucky - interesting that you found Jane really helpful too.  You're right - she strips away the superflous stuff and makes it all very straightforward.  I can get myself in such a muddle and she breaks it down to answering a couple of questions!  Your DH made me laugh about the superfat injection!!!  I wonder if he thought twice before sending it??  Really pleased that your cycle is going well.  When do you think they'll do ec?  I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.      

Lukey - how are you doing??        Its very exciting that you are off and on your way...  I really hope that this is your cycle        

We've had a bit of drama this morning.  DS woke up this morning with spots all.      We carted him off to see the doc and he thinks it could be measles but he's not sure.  We're to keep him isolated and go back tomorrow if its worse or on Monday if he's the same.  We were having a joint b'day party with friends this afternoon which he'll miss      .  I've been feeling v emotional about his b'day and planning this for ages so I'm still going to go and no doubt munch lots of cake     


Hi to anyone I've missed and babydust to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Quick one to send special         to Georgie and lots of luck to Fee          (we did the Sloane Sq Hotel last time ...small but perfectly formed and good food downstairs!)

Clucky - brilliant news - really hope the tiddlers can grow    

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Oh nearly forgot ...... start stims tomorrow    

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey and Harris.  Feeling much better now.  Expecting to cancel on Tues and am fine with it.  

Great news about your stimms starting Lukey.  I am willing healthy and fat follies for you and am sending     to you.  

Guess what?  Just had a lovely email from DH.  He said he wasn't counting this treatment anyway.  It was just an extra one.  He said we will start again in the new year and then said that babies are meant to be made in the spring anyway. How gorgeous is that?  I am amazed he has come out with something like that.  He is forgiven.  

Fee... I am so thinking about you and wishing you all the eggs you want and deserve tomorrow.   

Clucky, is everthing still good.  Any advances on 9 follies yet.  I hope they stay big and strong.

I have to go and write to Wandsworth council now and beg for mercy about my ticket.  

G xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Eveing ladies!
Georgie-I'm sorry about your waitrose flip out, we're all so balanced on an emotional knife edge it doesn't take much to knock us off. I got all emotional last week when the child protection officer showed a picture of a duck with lots of ducklings trying to corss a grill and then the duck with no duckings just looking forlornly at the holes which they had obviously fallen  into-it was so sad! Good luck with Wandsworth council-have had many dealings with them in the parking department as we often frequent Northcote road. Glad DH has shown hislovely true colours despite everything he must be going through.

Lukey good luck with stims tomorrow.

Clukey-8-9 follies is brilliant-good luck for EC tomorrow.

Fee- I got an extra 3 eggs at EC so you never know. I'm sorry about your cat, there seems to be no end of poorly kitties on these threads!

Coco-sorry the pill is making you a little witch like, hopefully you'll be over it soon enough and DH will be very glad to have the normal you back!

Harris-fab news about the DE. I've looked at a couple of clinics in spain, one in allicante and the other in Barcelona. Will definitely head there if we end up going the DE route.
AFM-full of a cold-again! Have had swine flu injection as well as seasonal flu and now have 2 very tender arms!
Just waiting for this cycle to be over so can start again, only ovulated day 18, so going to be a long one!
Lots of love, Vicky


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening ladies

Can I just say I agree, this is such a lovely thread 

Clucky, 9 follies?! That's fantastic, are you sure you aren't really 34 and not 43?!    I laughed at the superfat injections - I think I must have been having those without realising! How do you rate ARGC?  I've heard lots about them, mainly positive.  I think a lot to do with their success rate is how they tailor their treatment to you as an individual which seems common sense to me but it's amazing how many clincs I've heard put you on a standard protocol!  Whatever they are doing, it seems to be working for you anyway girlie x

Georgie, am so sorry to hear that tx isn't going to plan    I think you have a great back-up plan though, to give it another go in the new year and then on to DE.  I do believe that having a longer term, realistic plan can really help us get through the bad experiences that ttc can bring.  I am so glad that DH was so sweet about your letter and your tx, I thought he would be as he sounds lovely   And I hope you have got over your Waitrose episode too.  I found myself on the tube platform bawling my eyes out on Monday for no reason other than the world was cr&p!  Doesn't seem too bad today though!  

Lukey, stims tommorrow?  That's come around so fast, can't believe it!  Sending you loads of good wishes hon!!!    

Fiona, sorry about your little pusscat, they can get into some pretty bad scrapes!  And 2 follies is plenty, especially nice fat ones like yours!  I am really glad you are feeling better about the DE thing, hope hubby is catching up?  And plans for two (or more) kids?!  I never even thought of that to be honest, how many I wanted - was just trying to have one for now but you have got me thinking... 

Vicks, how are you hon, hope your arms feel better, it's bad enough having all those needles for tx let alone for anything else.  Where are you having your next tx?

How are you Harris? I will look at Eastern European clincs I think, I will look at all options.  At the moment, I feel that I'd like (maybe selfishly?) a child to look as much like me as possible if it isn't going to be genetically my own but I think I might be less bothered about this as time goes by.  It's funny isn't it, as your options narrow how much you realise actually isn't really that important and what really is?  I am so excited for you, can't wait til you get a donor match and are on your way!!   I hope DS is better too, btw.

Not much happening for me, have got loads of spots though which I am blaming on the hormones from the pill and not the vast amount of chocolate, cakes and biscuits I am getting through    It must be the effect of all this tx....!!

oo, ps not sure what you think about this, but wondered, as we all seem to be in the South (have I got that right?) if any of you ladies fancied trying to meet up for a pre-Christmas drink and / or bite to eat in or around London?  I know it's only October now, but I thought I'd throw the thought out there in case anyone was interested?  Enjoy your Sunday eves!
xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow - you have all been busy here.

Just a quick message to wish Fee all the luck in the world for EC tomorrow.  I am praying for at least 2 perfect eggies for you!
           

lots of love to everyone. I will catch up properly tomorrow
clucky xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Loaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaads of luck Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee         
Georgie - the email was v v thoughtful    - communication however difficult is so impt esp when you are away from each other so well done for sending the letter ...hope you are ok  
Coco - nice thought ...... maybe we should revsist nearer Xmas and see if any of us are free? Most of us have been to ARGC and The Lister on here btw and tbh I think we'd all agree that they are both excellent  - just different in some ways and we have to find what works for us individually I think 
Clucky - when is EC - hope those tiddlers are moving!!    
Vicks - hope you feel better soon - everyone I know has had this terrible cold - mine is only just going   

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All

Just a very quick post - will be back later when more time. I know she'll be there now, but wanted to wish Fee the best luck in the world.  I really hope that everything goes smoothly and that all is well                      

Lukey - good luck with starting your stimms.  I'm praying that this is the one for you          .  There is something about starting on a Monday in the autumn....  

Clucky - hope all is well with you?  Have you any more news on egg collection?

Georgie - over the moon about your email.  Your DH sounds as if he's been thinking it all through maybe more than he's been letting on.  How are you today?  I have my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow morning.        .  Also wishing you luck with the ticket!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Me again / part two....

Coco Ruby - I would love to meet up. What a lovely idea...  It would be a really nice thing to do!  I know what you mean about hormones, treatment and chocolate......  They make me very spotty too!!!  I think the clinics try and match you as much as possible on hair / skin colouring and there is lots of stuff on the DE threads about the effect you as carrier have on the child's looks and personality.  There is some science term for it which I can't remember at the moment....   .  The ARGC are a brilliant clinic.  It is very full on, but that is probably why they get such good results...  

Vicks - your poor arms must be very tender right now!!  I had a very long cycle after treatment - I wonder if that's quite normal      .  It is very frustrating when you just want to get on.  

Love, hugs and babydust to everyone


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

just a quicky from me. I only had one egg today so a bit dissapointed.

However, it is adding clarity for me.  One more go and then it is ED for me. I have had
enough of the depressing news.

I would love to meet for a drink. It would be great to meet you all

xx

personals later today

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I will pray you get a fab embie then Fee!      Take care and rest up...it is sooooooooooooo hard being a poor responder  
Harris   

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Just lost a long post - will try again.....

Oh Fee     So so sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for this morning.       that this is your one good egg and I will be keeping everything crossed that you get good news in tomorrow's call     
So sorry to hear about your little cat too  

Lukey        for your stimming. Really hope they can work some magic for you this time. Are you trying a new protocol or are you going with something tried and tested? 

Hi Georgie - you DH really is a hero! What a lovely thing to say - it really takes the pressure of you for this cycle. I hope you see some good follie action in tomorrow's scan though. As for good follie music, take your pick! On Thursday I went to see a punk band and since then I've been listening to harp music - so it looks like either Victorian Ladies' Music or a bit of Never Mind the [email protected][email protected] should do the trick!

Hi Coco - 34! - I wish!!  
It sounds as if you might still be feeling a little bit emotional still so make sure you are being extra nice to yourself.    Chocolate and cake are all good and I'm pretty sure I saw a documentary which said spots are not caused by diet, so you can definitely blame the hormones! I love your idea of meeting up.
As for ARGC, I think you had your HCG test at the Harley St place which ARGC use. During stimming you have to go there every morning for a blood test and they decide on your daily meds based on those test results. Near the end of stimming you may be called back to do repeat blood tests the same day. Because of the daily testing the regime is quite demanding and tiring. Some people find it all unnecessary and very stressful as a result. I find it reassuring even though I am pooped right now! It is an excellent clinic, but I would say it depends on what your problem area is, as to whether it is the best clinic for you or not.

Harris - just realised that you will have the same chances as a twenty-something year old when you find your donor match! The IM results are fantastic too. That's so exciting. You know I think you have done us all a huge favour by blazing the trail. I should confess that we recently had an appointment at CRM to discuss egg sharing - we got a bit hung up on donor identity disclosure, but have agreed not to decide anything til after this cycle.

Hello Vicks - how was the swine flu jab? Did it make you feel poorly? It's typical isn't it, having a long cycle when you don't need one. I think it's normal though after an IVF cycle. Hopefully you'll be back to normal next month.

AFM, Day 13 scan today and it does look like I stole all the follies - there were 12 good sized (14-18mm) follies today, but lining is still not great. I am trying not to get too excited (I so wanted to write eggcited!)  as I have had over 40 eggs from 5 cycles and clearly not one good egg amongst the lot! Still, I know lots of you would kill to be in this position and I am delighted really, just trying to keep my feet on the ground.
I don't know whether it was the good news or the creeping tiredness but after I had put back on all my winter layers today I realised I had forgetton to put my knickers on! The doctor must have thought I had lost the plot as I was chuckling away to myself from behind the curtain and took ages to come out!
No mention of EC yet - my best guess would be Thursday or Friday, but I'll have to see what tomorrow brings.

Lots of love and luck to everyone

clucky
xxxxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for everybody's kind messages.  You really do help me through this.

Thanks Lukey - you hit the nail on the head when you said it is hard for poor responders.   

I feel pretty gutted to be honest.  6K for the same as mother nature provides for 'normal' women.  This is what I was dreading... and I am not sure what to think.  Have my ovaries totally packed up?  How could I go from 7 to 1 in less than a year?  Is there any point doing any more cycles now?  And I am dreading the phone call tomorrow - fertilization day!  

Harris - thank you for your thoughts ....not sure if I have missed it, but how is DS?

Vicks - swine flu and seasonal flu - poor you - how you feeling now?

Clucky - how's it going?  how are you coping with the intensity of ARGC?  I found it really difficult

Coco - as I said - great idea meeting up .... 

My poor pussycat.  He is crying and crying - he wouldn't eat this morning.  He has had his leg pinned and he has to be in a cage for six weeks.  omg - how am I going to cope with watching him crying to get out.  and my DH is beside himself.  Can't believe I care so much about a cat   

Anyway, enough of my doom and gloom.  Will be back tomorrow, hopefully a bit more cheery.  

Love to all 

Fi
xx

PS Clucky - I am really pleased for you  and it is time that one of those was 'the one' xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Clucky - great news! Well done you.....you must have just hit the right month - it happened to a friend of mine a year ago - one cycle just came up trumps after so many similar ones! Particularly good as LP as well  Just hope it's the one - if the smallest are 14 and keep growing it could be EC on Friday?!! Wooooooohoooooooooooo!

Fee - so hard not to think forward when you have a phone call about one embie to hang everything on   .....I am so used to everyone around me getting lots of follies/eggs that I kind of don't expect more than a few max tbh but I know it is hard when you only get one - it has happened to me and I know things can change  (just FYI )....I do think that IF YOU HAD TO DO IT AGAIN   then a short break, a change in protocol perhaps and as much effort as you've got would make it worth another pop before DE, esp as you seem to want to...I know how this feels as I've had "2 last goes" already and know only NOW that I am ready to move on if this one does not work for us (v likely)   REALLY REALLY hope it is good news tomorrow - did they confrim the egg was mature? HOPE SO    

I do agree that the ARGC way is v good if you are a good responder like Clucky cos you may need more dose/drug tweeking etc but if you are not a good responder (like the rest of us    ie less than 5ish eggs max) then tbh your dose is likely to be highish and remain high (and you are likely to need some FSH+LH anyway) so the need for daily monitoring is far less....they also offer v little in the way of protocols to maximise quality in PRs - so Clucky is right - it is whatever suits really. The protocols per se are not tailored at ARGC (ie it's the Cetrotide SP or LP) it is the drugs/doses that may be....whereas I feel for PRs specifically, at the Lister there is far more protocol tailoring. I too could not now take the ARGC intensity but then again as a PR I do not need to     . I did love Dr G at ARGC though ..but then I love a lot of them at the Lister too  

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon!  So much happening on here....

Fee - I'm so sorry you only got one egg        .  This happened to me in the summer and it was a real shock and really disappointing.  I know exactly how you're feeling - it's such a shame and let down after all that effort          Don't give up hope though as it could be your one good egg...  It's difficult not to think ahead and I would definately have another go with a different protocol as Lukey advises.  You've had a much better response in the past and this could be a one off / bad cycle.  Tonight will seem like the longest night, but I hope you manage to get some rest and really hope that you get good news in the morning                 Very sorry to hear about your cat too - poor wee mite won't be very happy.  

Lukey - really hope that your stimming gets your cycle off to a good start              .  Are you on a new protocol?  What drugs are you taking?

Clucky - that is fantastic news!!  This is going to sound a bit silly (and probably weird) but I'm so proud of your response!!  You must be feeling exhausted but you're on the last few days now and then you can have a big rest and a break from the A3/Waterloo and lurking around Wimpole Street.  

Georgie - really hope you get some good news in the morning too                    

Not much happening here.  Hope I didn't bang on about DS....      He's on the medn, but probably sounds like your cat does Fee    

Love and baby dust to all


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry Harris - I meant to mention about DS but totally forgot - so hope all is Ok?    How was his birthday btw? 
Menopur for me Harris btw - if I'm going to get folies then that is the best way I've found


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Fee...    and   for that gorgeous little egg.  Tomorrows phone call will be like awaiting your most dreaded exam results but there is no reason why it should not become a perfect and strong embryo.  Don't give up on it yet.  Lots of love to you and DH.  Will talk tomorrow.

Harris... I hope little DS is better and not causing you too much worry.  Thank you for all your lovely messages.  You are so thoughtful and, like Clucky said you really have paved the way for a lot of us and shown us that there is a very definite light at the end of this dark tunnel.  I can't wait to hear about your impending match.

Clucky... My God, what have you fed your ovaries.  Smoked salmon and caviar or is it simply chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate   .  We all want to know your secret.  Best of luck on your EC day.  Blimey you may have 20 by then .

Coco... I have a friend who had a positive test from DE in the Czech republic and had nothing but praise for the clinic in Brno.  Sadly she miscarried at 9 weeks but at least she had a BFP having never had one before in 4 previous attempts.  It does sound brilliant there.  A get together sounds great BTW.  Count me in.  

Lukey... how are the jabs going.  Have you got a     head on.  I hope so.  This could be it .  I will let you know about my scan tomorrow.  I am totally expecting to stop this cycle and am totally ok with it now having had some days to get used to it.  I am now looking forward to time with DH on his return, christmas, lots of alcohol and skiing in Jan without having to think about IVF at all.  Typically, now I have all that to look forward to the blooming follies will have grown.  Wouldn't that just be the law of Sod .  I won't be complaining though... don't worry.  When is your 1st scan?

Night night everyone.

G x


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Fee - am so sorry that you didn't get as many eggs as you wanted, hon    It is disappointing, I know and yes, it is expensive to go through tx and get only one but it could be the one.  Sending you lots of hugs and luck for your phone call tmrw      And your poor kitty - have to say though,having a cat of my own, they do know exactly what to do to make you feel guilty!  He will be so relieved when he gets out!

Clucky, wow 12 follies!  Have you been saving them up!!  I am now SURE you are 34 and not 43    Well done you, how exciting.  Am a bit envious too - will have to give mine a talking to  

Hi Harris, hope the little one is feeling a bit better now? x

Lukey, are you stimming today?  How are you feeling, everything ok?  I think you are right about ARGC, it seems to make sense if you need the extra monitoring but I think I am more suited to the Lister.

Georgie - best of luck for tomorrow    

Vicks, how are you doing?

AFM, I am starting to wonder whether I should have left a bit of time between the m/c and this tx (I only left it a week!).  I was desperate to start again as soon as possible as time is running out but now I am not sure it's the best thing to do.  I am pretty unsettled emotionally, am very stressed - everything stresses me out!  I have a cr*ppy job, not intellectually demanding in the slightest - am studying for a new career (well, haven't really had one yet!) so it pays the bills - but I can't seem to cope with it, spend a lot of time in tears of frustration.  Also, can't cope with 'people' and find myself losing my temper a lot, then getting upset.  I just wonder whether I should stop the pill and give myself some time to try to get on an even keel again, and less stressed, before trying tx again.  Then there's the money factor!  Oh, I don't know what to do!!  

Sorry to go on...hope you are all ok tonight
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Coco    can I be honest? I have found with this lark that if there are any doubts it is best not to go ahead...I did a v quick cycle once and always doubted it was the right thing to do (too quick etc) and it went poorly.....I do think it impt to feel ready (it is such a tiring and emotional journey afterall) and you have been through sooooooooooo much......We are made to think by the media that as we are older we need to get on with it, which is true, but a month or two will make NO difference....I do think a rest would be a good idea form what you say but only you will know    - you need time to grieve too hun   

Georgie - GOOOD luck today! whetever the news we will get you ready for whatever you need to be ready for!!!    

Feeeeeee - best of luck for that callllllllllllllllll    - everything crossed and more......   

Clucky - could it be double bloods today?! Lots of luck.....you really are so lucky being such a good responder at your age     

Day 3 of stims for me today - keep forgetting I'm doing it all   

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

morning all,
Trying to do this from my phone, so please bear with me if it goes horribly  wrong!

Fee, so hoping you get good news this morning    
This might sound silly but it's because i know how much i love my little cat (who is not even a person) that i know DE or adoption will be just fine. 

Hi Coco, after my chem pregnancy in April i must say i was a basket case for several weeks afterwards. Even though i had accepted it in my head, my hormones/emotions seemed to take over. We went ahead with another cycle in july even though i did not feel ready and it was our worst cycle so far. Everyone is different though and i'm sure some people would really benefit from getting back in the saddle straight away. Listen to your body (and your heart) to see what feels right for you. Lukey's right -a month or two won't make much difference. 

Morning Lukey. You sound nice and relaxed about your cycle which is definitely the way to do it. When is your first scan?    

Georgie you made me laugh. Your plan b is too good! It's great to know you will be ok whatever today brings. Good luck for your scan though  


Harris, so sorry for not asking about your DS. You don't mention him very often and i would hate for you to think we weren't interested. Hope he is recovering well xx

I started in repeat blood tests yesterday so looks like trigger might be tomorrow. I find hanging aroynd london the most tiring part of the whole process. Thank you all for your lovely good wishes. Knowing that many of you are poor responders your comments are incredibly generous and i really appreciate your support and kindness.
Love clucky xxxx

Ps sorry if i have missed anyone, i can't see what i have written!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Many thanks to all of you for helping me through a very difficult day yesterday.  All your kind words really helped.  I didn't have a great night, but then I am not sure what was worse - me or the cat.

Anyway - it is good news                     IT FERTILIZED         

I can tell you, it was a huge sign of relief - back in for embryo transfer tomorrow.  I guess they think there is no point waiting another day.

Clucky - I hope you are coping with the intensity and I hope that trigger comes quickly for you.  I am praying that your good egg is in that bunch.  I so want to see a pregnancy on this thread    And you are right by the way - I can't believe I am so gaga about a cat!  And he really does feel like he belongs to us.  

Lukey - hope the stimms are going well - funny, I was most worried about the injections (which are now the least of my worries) - it's the scans I hate.  Hope to hear about a bunch of follies for you.

Coco - you poor thing       - I know exactly what you mean about wanting to start again.  After my chemical pregnancy I was chomping at the bit to start again... but a miscarriage is not an easy thing to get over, and a 100 times worse when with IVF.  Also, you are coping with two significant stresses in your life - IVF is so hard to cope with, an additional one is bound to make you very emotional.  The job thing sounds very frustrating for you - I packed boxes for a year whilst I was studying .... what job do you do Coco? what are you studying? is it the boredom you find difficult to cope with or something else?  I was just wondering - is it worth thinking about a massage or a facial - I find it very calming .... 

You have got time Coco - and as Rolf Harris at the Lister said to me "your ovaries don't know when your birthday is"    

Georgie - hope you are feeling okay - thank you for all your support too.

babydust to all

love Fi

PS can someone point me in the right direction to learn how to do things like sprinkle baby dust?  I only seem to be able to do a few things on here


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! you had me worried there Fee      PHEWEEEEE!
Come on embie!!!! this could be the magic one!!! what drugs are you on now btw? SOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you! I had my only real BFP with a day 2 transfer btw


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone  

Fee - first of all I am so relieved and exctied for you. That is fantastic news and you must be feeling very relieved and elated                    . I can only imagine how little sleep you got last night and how nervous you were waiting for the phone call. That's always the worst bit for me - I used to hate waiting for the ARGC to call. In fact, I kept changing my ring tone as I'd imagine it in my head! Try and get some rest this afternoon if you can. Any old films on tv? I really hope your transfer goes well tomorrow and that this could be your good one!   If you click on [more] next to the smilies a pop up box should 'pop up' with loads more thingies.

Clucky - Fingers crossed for you today and I hope the trigger is soon. I am very impressed with your technology skills!! I meant to ask you more about CRM yesterday.... What did they say to you? How long do you have to wait for a match? What kind of success rates do they have? There is a very active thread on here which I had a look at as its called 'Egg Recipients Wanted!'    I know what you mean about loving the cat... Its a very good analogy....

Georige - good to chat to you this morning... Hope all went ok and your follies have been growing! You are very strong and I also love the sound of your B plan!!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2......

Lukey - sounds like you've got a good PMA for this cycle.  I think you're really wise to have a break before you started...  When is your first scan?        

Vicks - How are you today?  I meant to ask you about Spain yesterday, and being a seive brain, totally forgot. Interesting that you've been looking there too - what did you think?  I've been thinking about the poor duck.  The poor, poor thing.  Its a bit of a Tony Soprano moment ......  

Coco - big hugs for you.       This is all so hard - please don't underestimate how stressie it all is.  I think stress is a bit like water - it will always find its way out....  IYSWIM...      Where are you working?  What is making it so difficult at the moment....  You've got tons on your plate with all the treatment, plus training for a new career.  I tried to become a teacher while going through all the ARGC stuff and I just about self combusted before giving up the teaching bit.  Looking back I was trying to do too much at once, but of course I wouldn't be told!!!          I think Lukey is right about having a bit of a longer break.  We all feel under so much time pressure due to our ages      , that we can feel that we should press on.  Maybe pushing on can be counter productive...  I love Rolf's comment about ovaries and birthdays!!

DS is on the mend, but still sounds like a cat.  I don't mention him much as I know how tricky it is to hear about LO's  when you're going through treatment.  I was worried that I'd put my big feet in it.    

Hi to everyone else.  Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Harris    do you think it was SFflu? ...poor little thing    .....you are thoughtful to think that but he is a v special thing in your life and when things happen we want to know so we can help you    

I am soooooooooooooooo pleased for Fee!

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi again,

Lukey - thanks for that - it is nice to hear things like this.

Harris - thank you too   I think it is very sweet of you to worry about our feelings, and I can only speak for myself, but none of us here have had an easy time of it, but your DS is part of your life, just like our DH's, and cats    and he is a success story, which is what we are all hoping for.

Just spoke to Georgie who is fine, but I will let her tell you the latest.

I am looking forward to seeing my crusty old egg on the screen tomorrow!

Fee


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Fee.

Well the Law of Sod has truly shown his (or her) colours.  Just when I get used to the idea of alcohol coming my way, my ovaries decide to play ball.  As if they are saying... "Ha Ha ... fooled you" they have now grown 2 follies (11 and 15mm) as well as 2 tiddlers.  My lining is obviously in on this joke with my ovaries and is now 7.9mm.  How typical is that?     They are very happy to continue to IVF but I had a long discussion with one of the doctors about converting this cycle to IUI.  For a start it is £500 instead of £4000, secondly, frozen sperm is less successful with IVF anyway and thirdly,  I don't want the risk of just 1 or (or maybe 0) eggs for the money it would cost.  I have another scan on Friday at 10am and will decide then.

HELP   ... all opinions welcome.  Harris says that ARGC feel IUI can work well for older women and that older eggs don't like being mucked around with.  Therefore with a risk of so few eggs perhaps it would be worth trying IUI this time and IVF after a break next time.

On that note, Coco, I am with the others on the idea of a break.  I too just rushed in and look what has happened to me.  I am so looking forward to 2 months off and it sounds like you need that too.  You could always keep going for now and see what your first stim scan is like.  If you get a great response it will lift your spirits and give you the strength to carry on. If not, then you could stop it at that point and then take a break and save the rest of your drugs for next time.  Yes it would waste 6-7 days of drug but it is cheaper and less emotionally stressful than struggling with a bad cycle.  I hope you don't mind me saying that.  I just felt very much more in control once I thought this cycle was going to be stopped and really gave me something to look forward to (mainly alcohol and sex    ).  2-3 months will make no diffence to your result but a MASSIVE difference to your psyche.  Get yourself in a good place.  We, I hope, can help you with that      

Fee... You are FAB   

Harris... You have such a lovely sensitive manner in your posts.  Please though, don't forget to tell us about your DS.  It is a wonderful success story and it is a constant reminder of why we are doing these ridiculous things to our bodies and minds.  

Clucky... any word on Trigger yet?

Lukey...  Are you by any chance in London for a scan on Friday. No pressure at all but if you fancy a coffee and a proper   I will be in at 10am  (yucky yucky early start from Salisbury).  Obviously it is a tense time, so I will understand but I will be there if you need.  There are a great many Lukey Follie dances going on in the south of England this week.         Lots and Lots of love to you.

G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening ladies

Have started on the chocolate, despite the scales showing 4lbs heavier than 3 weeks ago!  

Georgie - what a surprise for you, just as you had more or less decided that this cycle was going to be cancelled!  I really don't know what I'd suggest you do with this tx, because I think there are advantages to both.  I believe I'm right in saying that there is more chance of success with IVF, however, as you say, if there are only 2 (or maybe even 1) eggs and perhaps they fail to fertilise or aren't mature etc - it is a lot to go through plus a lot of money.  If you are going to give it another go anyway, if I were you, I would probably go for IUI this time around and save the pennies and emotional energy for your next tx ...but it's just my humble and uninformed opinion!

Lukey, how are the stimms going hon? When is your first scan?  What number tx is this for you, as you seem to know everything about them!!   Good to have someone in the know when you are as clueless as me!

Fi..am sooooooo pleased for your little eggie!  How fab, well done you   Is ET tomorrow then?  How exciting - sending you lots of   . You must be soo relieved.

Hi Harris  Glad DS is getting better - but why does he sound like a cat?!  Am still thinking about your journey to DE, btw, has really given me something +ve to think about, so thank you for that!

Clucky - how are those follies coming along, you must be about a stone heavier with all those!   Any news on trigger day yet??

I just wanted to say a big thank you for all your considered replies to my  'me' post.  I've had quite a long think about it and had a chat with DH tonight.  We are both a bit worried about leaving it even a month or two but I think he is more worried about me not being emotionally ready.  Anyway, I've decided to stop taking the pill as from tomorrow and give myself a break and the plan will be to start again early in the new year.  We were only going to do 2 or 3 tx with oe anyway, so I figure a wait of 6 to 8 weeks won't make a huge difference to any potential outcome (I hope!).  In the meantime, I'll use the time to try to relax a bit, de-stress and eat more healthily and generally feel more ready to face the next challenge of tx!  I actually feel better already, having made that decision!  

You guys have really helped me reach my decision, so THANK YOU, it is so appreciated.  It is such great support and it's lovely xxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Woohoo Fee! 100% fertilisation!!   Brilliant news about your precious embie.      that it is a strong little fighter. You must be so relieved - I can't imagine what it was like waiting for the phone to ring this morning. I hope ET is nice and easy tomorrow. 

And Georgie too! Lots of good news today. Well done on kick starting those follies.    No wine for you tonight then!
I don't know  why IUI success rates are lower than those for IVF, it always seemed to me that if there are no   problems it could work just as well - it is certainly a lot cheaper! I would be guided by what the doctors say on Friday - I think their judgement call will be in your best interests.

Lukey - here's another Lukey Follie Dance for you!  Hope you are growing some great follies.
     

Harris - I love to hear about your DS too! For me, not have my own children makes me really interested in other peoples - not in a stalker way you understand!! CRM take about 6 months to find a match. I can't remember their success rates - i will dig out the info and report back. I am not allowed to think about it while we are doing this cycle - DH's orders!!

Vicks and Coco - hope you are both feeling a little better.    

I am still waiting to pop - repeats and 2 scans today so didn't get home til after 6. More of the same tomorrow but hoping tomorrow will be trigger and EC on Friday. Or could I just stay in this phase where it's all going well! 

Here's some baby dust for everyone            

Night night
clucky
xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Coco
I think our posts crossed. Well done on reaching a decision - i was thinking about Georgie's IUI/IVF dilemma earlier and concluded that one of the hardest parts of this journey is being forced to make so many decisions. Glad you are feeling better already - i think you've done the right thing. I asked the doctors at ARGC if it would make any difference waiting a couple of months and they said no, so don't worry about the short delay.
love clucky xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

A good day all round I think.  Well done everyone.

Thank you for all your much appreciated comments.  This web site beats councelling for decision-making anyday.  

Coco...Very brave and probably very sensible decision.  Good for you. No matter what happens with me this week, I will be with you in the new year (unless by some miracle I get pregnant  ).  I am going skiing on 30th Jan for a week so my plan would be to start the pill 3rd week or so in Jan so I can start downregging on my return.  Fancy joining me?  

In the meantime,  Relax, enjoy your husband, let your hair down and have a blast this christmas 

Night night to everyone, especially all our gorgeous and much loved little pussy cats.

G xxx

PS  Alas Clucky, no vin pour moi tonight... more is the petty.  Damn fine vintage of grapefruit squash though


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Georgie - I want to laugh and    at the same time! I am thrilled you have some action - mainly cos it will leave you less worried as to what has gone on       .....re the debate...it is such a tough one....on the cycle I told you about we went ahead with IVF and I was glad we did as I felt I'd done all I could. We did this because we had help financially so this was not so much of a worry (impt I think) but also because I know lots of women over 40 can have hard shelled eggs so it is hard for the sperm to get in....having said that - your eggs may be fine and like Harris a miracle could be on the way in 9 months with IUI! ...it is 100% a personal choice based on risk, money and stress - you must decide what fits best for you (I suspect you are braver than me being a swashbuckling type  and all that   ).....I am in then but not until lunchtime and have to rush back for weekend plans so will miss you I think?
Coco - well done for that decision - a hard one I am sure - I do feel it is the right thing - in a few months I so hope you feel stronger and ready to go .....It is my worry that I come across as a knowall on here ....but yes I have done a fair few goes (ok lots!) and thus I guess have picked up a lot along the way - my old job also used to be "semi-related" so it's all a bit second nature in some ways IYSWIM  
Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - lots of luck for a perfect ET today!   
Clucky - GREAT news on trigger hopefully tonight - are all the follies in line and a good size now?!   Oh and if you get more eggs than normal would you consider PGD at all?

Done 3 jabs now - still going with the flow 

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All!

Lots happening and I have to hurry as our power is going off soon for the day!!  I am lining up flasks for tea!  Hope the sun comes out or we'll be sitting in the dark!!

Coco - well done on making a decision.  As Clucky said one of the most difficult things about this whole process is the number of decisions you have to make and how difficult they are to make - IYSWIM??  The new year isn't far away and it is far better to start in good spirits and with a PMA.  I had a horrid iui cycle with the ARGC in May and I wish I had stopped as I was way too stressed and the whole thing was an uphill slog.    

Fee -                Really hope this morning goes well and that your follie snuggles down nicely.  Put those feet up on the sofa.

Georgie - it was so lovley to talk to you yesterday.  You are such a poppet      I've been thinking about your dilemma and can't think what's best...  I'd be guided by the docs on Friday and how you feel then.  Its a couple of days away, and as we all know lots can change in that time......


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2...

Georgie cont...  I do lilke the sound of your B plan too.  Hope I wasn't defensive on the phone about not talking to my GP.  He's not awful, just not as lovely as yours        .  We're going to keep stum for a while and see what unfolds.  I am so excited about a Christmas smilie!!!!!  I think that's our first.  I get totally and completely overexcited about Christmas ........   

Clucky - long days in London, but sounds like its all going well.  What do you do all day?  Do you hang out at ZWest?  Cinema?  Shopping          So pleased about your follies......  I hope you get some more good news today.   

Hi Vicks - how are you?  Hi to everyone else.  

AFM (I've just worked out what this means....)  Total excitment here - we've been matched.          The email arrived yesterday telling us that a 'lovely lady' has been matched with us.  I'm to stop taking the pill on Sunday and wait with bated breath for AF. We're both feeling so excited and emotionsl DH has decieded that he might make it Spain with me after all.....  I'm so grateful to this lovely, kind lady.  

Off to make flasks of tea.  Love to all


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Brilliant news Harris!!!! How EXCITING!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Lukey            I forgot to say hi this morning and realised after I'd logged off!  How's the stimming going?  Is your first scan on Friday?  Who do you see for your scans?  Electricity didn't go off as someone complained about the lack of notice!  I think I can guess who.....      

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all

Thank you all for your kind wishes. I am posting this in the Lister waiting room as we speak

Coco glad you have found a way to come to a decision . It is so very hard with hormones surging through the body as well as having to think logically when your emotions are sky high

Harris... Absolutely delighted to read your news.  They must indeed be lovely ladies to donate for people like us.  You must be soooooo exited.  Can't wait to hear the next chapter.

Clucky .... Hope things coming along with you. I remember the double blooods days

lukey... Must be nearly time for your scan.  Good luck with that

back with update on crusty later

fi


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Part Two

Just when you think it is all a huge big waste of time, lady luck sprinkles some hope dust on you.

I had my transfer at the lovely Lister today.  Prepared myself to see a crusty old totally fragmented 2-cell embryo.  So they ask me to confirm my name and date of birth and then lovely Vicky says to me "we have some good news for you .... your one single embryo is a perfect four-cell embryo - it is Grade A/1.  Well you could have knocked me down with a feather!  And sure enough, when they put it on the TV screen, it looks just like a text book embryo.     

I was trying to upload the picture, but my DH has arsed about so much with cropping it and god knows what that I got fed up of waiting for it and decided you wouldn't want to see my silly picture anyhow.

My cat is depressed - after leaping out of the cage three times (when we feed him etc, we have now shut him in and dare not open the cage too far.  So he is just lying down looking really sad ....poor thing.

Off work tomorrow so hope to talk to you all again soon

REally really exited for Harris


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Fee - yippee!      That's fantastic news, absolutely brilliant!  Am so happy for you, one perfect embie.  And I'd love to see a picture!  I hope you are resting up and taking it really easy, watching lots of cr*p tv and generally making sure it snuggles in.  Great news xx

And Harris too... you have been matched!!      I am so happy for you too, and yes, what a lovely lady to give you this wonderful chance.  It's so exciting, I almost feel like it's me who has been matched with a donor!  Well done, now you are on your new journey 

Lukey - I didn't mean to suggest you are a know it all, far from it - sorry if it came across like that    It's been great to have your 'insider' knowledge on here, really helpful and you are always so considered in your replies x  How many more days of jabs for you?

Georgie, how are you feeling, got the hot water bottle on your lovely follies?  Or have you been singing to them?  

Hi Vicks, how are you tonight?

Hi Clucky, was today trigger day?  Not long to ec day    It must be tought with all the trips to ARGC, but worth it.

Thanks to you all for your lovely advice and comments.  I had a really busy day today but I felt lighter, in that I feel I've got time to try to get my head back together again without worrying that I have to be in the right place for tx, because right now I am not.  So, I am going to relax a bit, look forward to Christmas - Harris, like you I LOVE Christmas! - and prepare myself for tx in January.  Georgie - I'd love to be your cycle buddy but I may well not need to if your tx goes well  

Hope you are all well, am thinking about you all xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Morning 

I LOVE Christmas too....sometimes I wake up with a christmas morning feeling        

Coco - noooooooooo, I did not mean you make me feel like that just that I it is a worry of mine  - you are far too lovely to make me feel bad so please don't think that   ...4 jabs down  

Harris - so exciting! so can you explain the next steps cos I am so intersted    

Georgie - hope those folies re doing their thang and are ready and juicy.....re what to do...can I advise deciding, based on a few possible scenarios, _before_ you go in - that way you will not be all stressed?   

Clucky - soooooooooooo did you trigger?!  

and........

Feeeeeeeeeeeeee - woooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!    PERFECT is what we want to hear!!! after your long journey - you are back in the best place possible! BRILLIANT - and yes get the pic up!  

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Ooh all this talk of Christmas makes me want to smell cloves and cinnamon wafting through the house. 

Another great day yesterday by the look of it! 

    Fee      What a brilliant result! I'm so pleased for you. You have every good reason to feel very positive about it all now and we'll do our very best to keep you sane for the next couple of weeks   . 


Harris - I can't believe it! This is soo exciting!    I guess they will now synchronise you with the lovely donor. Do you know how long it is likely to take?           

Lukey - are you as calm about your own treatment as you sound?! Hope your first scan is promising, although it's early days yet.      

Hi Georgie - Thinking about it, Lukey's advice to make a few alternative advance plans is really good (as always!) especially as you won't have DH there with you at the time to make the decision about what to do. I hope tomorrow is not to stressful for you -     it's hard to know what to wish for isn't it?

Hi Coco - you sound much more cheerful now!   This is a lovely time of year to enjoy without worrying about treatment, and then 2010 can be your year for a BFP!!

Hello to Vicks - hope you're well xx

Yesterday I went for a massage at Neal's Yard in Marylebone High Street to fill in some time before meeting a friend for a long natter over several cups of milky decaf, all in between blood tests and scans. I was expecting a nice relaxing massage but it was one of those no pain no gain masseurs so I did not get the snooze I was hoping for!! Finally got the call to trigger - yippee!! So EC tomorrow morning. Hope some of those follies are hiding a good egg!

Hope everyone has a good day today

love clucky
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah Clucky! I hope so too!    

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon All!!

There is so much happening on here!  

Fee - I'm so pleased about your excellent embie and would love to see a photo too!          I love the way the Lister give you a photo - its really lovely.  I think you're back at work today?  Hope you are going to take it easy over the next couple of days and get some early nights.           I forgot to ask how the hotel was?  

Lukey- how are you getting on?  You do sound incredibly calm... are you always this calm?  What's the secret   Is your first scan tomorrow?  I hope you see some encouraging signs of action...                 

Vicks - how are you doing?  I hope you're ok....  

Georgie -  how are you feeling about tomorrow?  Have you had any more thoughts or ideas?  Lukey, as ever, is right about having a few options already up your sleeve.  This decision making stuff is very hard and its doubly tough to think on your feet while you're in the clinic.  Just remember that you can't make a 'wrong' decision...  Good luck for the morning...       


xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part Two... Does anyone else's computer do this

Clucky - good luck for tomorrow.  I hope the EC goes well tomorrrow and that you get lots of good follies......          How many did you have at last count?  Your story about the massage lady made me laugh....  

Coco - glad to hear you're feeling calmer.  I'm so glad that all you ladies love Christmas too!  I sometimes think I'm becomming a little obsessed...  I did think about creating a Christmas countdown ticker, but think that would definately be a bit odd - especially as its still October and we haven't even had Halloween or Guy Falkes yet!  

I'm full of the cold and had to cancel going out for a curry last night and a London trip this morning.  I think we're all a bit run down at the moment as we seem to move from one ailment to another!  Thanks for all your lovely replies about our ED match.  We are so excited and I keep reading my instructions again and again.  Lukey - here's what happens next:  I take my last pill on Sunday (as will the donor) and then wait for AF.  When she shows I up I start applying eastroidal patches which I will continue with until OTD.  I will have a scan in London to check that my lining is greater than 5mm.  Our transfer will take place between day 10-20 of the cycle and we won't get much notice - probably 3-4 days.  DH banked a deposit so we only need to visit for ET.  They have a back-up donor in case there is a problem with our original lady.  I'll have IVIG when I get home - Dr Thum is organising this, so I might start calling him soon!     If we are successfull  (     ) I will continue with the eastradial patches / progresterone / clexane  for a further 70 days.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 3....!

If not, we might have some frozen embies or start again with a new match....  Writing this and thinking about it all, I suppose that that my biggest input will be the lining.  So hopefully I'll have a good AF - I'm not sure if it does help, but I do lots of tummy massage.  I'll glue a hottie to my tummy, eat lots of protein, drink lots of water and have lots of accupuncture.  Is there anything else I can do to help make my lining the most comfortable place for an embie to hang out?  Someone mentioned asprin...  Should I start taking a junior asprin now?

I'm not sure about mentioning this, but might as well.  Shady Grove are running an ED seminar in London on Sunday 8th November.  I had a phone consult with them and found them really helpul.  I have my fingers and thumbs crossed (       )  that no one else needs to go down this route, but thought I'd let you know.  

Given our group excitment about Christmas, how about an early December meet up for a mulled wine or two?  

Love and babydust to all


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Harris - thanks for sharing your path with us - it is really helpful - and wow - even a back up donor, how fantastic is that.  I am sooooo exited for you and your DH.  I am amazed that you can have things done over here - that is even better.  God, I was expecting to have to stay in spain for a couple of weeks. this is sooo sooo exiting.  Do you anything about the donor?

Hotel was a bit disappointing in the sense that they shut the brasserie on Sunday nights and DH was told he had to move the car when he checked out at 11am when they told me it was from 2pm to 2pm - this caused a very embarrassing episode at Lister hospital car park.  I think I would book the one at Victoria next time

Early December sounds great to me?  can we all get up to London?

Clucky - the absolute best of luck tomorrow.  I am praying for some top quality baby making eggs in there.  Please come back and tell all

Coco - glad you are feeling better about things.  you have time

Lukey - you must be having a scan soon        - good luck - come and tell us the news

Georgie - are you taking your mum tomorrow?  I am at the end of a phone if you want to talk    

Got to go out to dinner now - hope I haven't missed anyone.

ED seminar sounds good btw


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All

Clucky... can't wait to hear about your harvest tomorrow.  I hope you are feeling calm.  Best of luck for lots and lots of prime time eggies  

Harris.  Thank you.  I will probably call you tomorrow.  I am fine thank you.  Considering that this time last week I was all set to end this cycle; anything that happens tomorrow, I can cope with.  

Fee.... Hope you are doing all that you should be doing.  Above all else, relaxing and being spoilt by DH  .  Thank you, I will phone you tomorrow after my scan and let you know what is what. I hope I am able to make a decision.  Not my strong point   

Lukey... Would have loved to have met you but I am in at 10 and then have to leave to get back for work.  Maybe next week.  Best of luck.  It is such an important scan for you and we are all behind you and there to support you.              for a great response.  

Coco... cycle buddies sounds great in Jan/Feb.  Thank you for the positive thoughts about this one.  I shouldn't wipe it out yet but it is self-preservation for me to plan ahead and it would be great to meet you.

Christmas drinks in London.... Fab.  Can we perhaps throw some dates about.  Does it need to be a weekend for people or are week days OK?  Just thought I'd start the ball rolling.

Off to bed as pigging early start to get there for 10.  Night night.

G x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening All!

Harris, I'm really interested in the process as well, want as much info on board as possible just in case, so thanks for sharing and look forward to hearing the next step! Congratulations on the match, thats so exciting!

Georgie-re your decision, I agree its tempting to go with IUI, because of the costs and becasue in your head you had already said goodbye to your cycle. Not that IUI is wasted. I was advised to do 3 x IUI to begin with and it is much less hassel and like you say if sperm are on form then they still have had a helping hand. However lukey is right and the egg shell can be harder, so would be guided by the clinic and what you feel comfortable with.

Clukey, have to say not a fan of deep tissue massage either, much rather a relaxing namby pamby aromatherapy one! Good Luck for EC, wishing you lots of good eggies!

Fee-congratulations on your perfect little embie, may it settle in nicely, take it easy and enjoy being PUPO.

Coco-I'm sure you've made the right decision, if it feels right and you feel relieved at having a break, it must be right-enjoy some normality!

Lukey-hope the stims are going well and good luck for the scan

AFM-I'm in Edinburgh at a 'late effects conference', sat in hotel room having scoffed a giant club sandwich, watching top gear and having a glass of wine!(sorry georgie!). On the subject of Christmas, my family are made keen on christmas. I have 3 brothers and a sister, mum and dad and 7 nephews and nieces, and once every couple of years we hire somewhere big for christmas, so we can all be together. We've been planning this years events for 2 years! the food is planned and paid for already! We usually try to have themed evenings as one sister in law is cypriot and one is indonesian and usually there is some mad entertainment. The last time we were together 6 of us did a version of rocky horror, my DH as frankenfurter, wearing one of my T shirts, fish nets and boxers with a very hairy and quite tubby belly! It was very funny-but I should mention that was the first christmas for him with my parents! Anyway would be happy to meet early December for punch!
Vicky


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all

Goergie - hope today went well - hope you managed to make a decision that feels right    

Clucky - Hope it went well!! here's to lots of mature eggs!   

Hi Vicks - blimey your DH is brave   

Feeeeeeeee - any twinges yet   

Harris - wow that all sounds fab....I have heard such good things about IM  

First scan today - phew thankfully we have some action in there (3 or 4).....back next week for more.... 

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Lukey - I'm so pleased today went well and there is some action!!        I think the first scan must be the most daunting in a way... it sets you off on your way.  When are you going back for your next one?   

Fee - I know you've been to work, but I hope you rushed home, gently sat on the sofa and haven't moved since!    
Do you watch Strictly / X factor etc?  If so, you've got hours of viewing to keep you going.  Sky are also doing a freebie weekend on their Sky 1 (311) Channel.  Our planner is going to be working overtime!!

Clucky - the same applies to you!  How did you get on?  I kept thinking about you and hope it went smoothly and that you had a good harvest...     

Vicky - your Christmas sounds hysterical and very festive.  I think your DH earned smartie points for years to come...  What's this year's theme? 


Georgie - glad to hear that today went well.  Have a lovely weekend.  Well done for getting the ball rolling re: Christmas drinks - I can do most days, although a weekend day could be easier .  How about 5th or 6th?

HI to Coco and anyone else.

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Lukey - whooohoooooo.  Great news.  I only had 2 or three on day four in my best cycle of seven eggs so yours sounds good to me.

Clucky     hope it went alright    

Vicks - oooo - late effects hmmm - sounds like my DH.  Oh god, what I wouldn't give for some vino now that I can't.  I think you should post a picture of your hubby in his stockings!

Harris - how are you??  exited exited I bet

oops - been summoned to go to in laws

afm - had teeny bit of something in pants - not sure whether it from transfer or something else.  Feel something in my lower pubic area, but it could be anything to be honest.

more later

Fee


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Boy do I feel rubbish - no amount of paracetamol seems to be working! Please excuse the lack of personals except to say Go Lukey!!! - I had the same no of follies as you on day 5, so you could be in for a good cycle! 

I got 5 eggs today. To be honest I was a bit disappointed - there were 13 good sized follies and E2 of 11,000 so I had hoped for  a few more - I guess I was hoping this last cycle with my own eggs would be magnificent! DH says I'm being silly - he's probably right!

Back tomorrow to catch up properly.
love clucky
xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Just a quicky for clucky.

I do hope that your tummy is starting to feel better Clucky ,,,It is is so very disappointing when the follicles don't correlate to the number of eggs.      .  

But as Mr T says, "it is the qualiteeeeeee, that counts"  So, I       for the best quality eggs that make babies   

I don't know if this will help but I was stimming with a girl last year and I got seven and she got three, and she got pregnant with twins.  

Love Fee


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Georgie - all seems to be god but what is the plan?!    
Feeeeeeeeeee - morning! re the "pants thing"    ....could be left over from EC or could be an embie snuggling   .....what day after Ec are you? 
Clukcy - 5 is a jolly good haul   - I can understand your disappointment as when you see lots of follies I guess you hope?   ....I beleive (and I think we've seen it on here to prove it) that the older you get the harder it is for some eggs to mature and come away from the follies (done a bit of reading on it since my last ARGC go when I had 4 eggs from 8 follies on Cetroide SP )...aaaaaanyway - here's hoping for LOTS of lovely embeis today! everything crossed for the call        
Hi Vicks and Coco  

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning all.  Am racing to get on the blooming M25 agaaaain! so short post this time.  

Lukey... am so relieved and so happy for you that you scan was good.  Like Fee says  qualiteeee is what we are all aiming for.  3-4 folly action sounds great on day 4-5!!  Keep up the good work.  Don't know if it makes any difference but I suddenly responded after a bottle of waitrose wheatgrass green slimey stuff.  Didn't taste too bad either!!  Try it out.

Clucky.  Initial disappointment I hope has turned to relief and excitment ... 'cos 5 if fab.  Still a chance there for Blast so here is a huge     winging it's way to you for your phone call today. I hope you are recovering ok.  Your poor ovaries have taken a beating.  But they have still come up trumps.  Go and relax and enjoy a glass of red wine (helps the lining, don't you know )

Well, it is IUI for me.  The decision was easy and was all mine and they totally understood my reasoning without trying to persuade me to IVF.  I had 4 follies but 19,14, 12 and 11.  Out of that I could only expect 1 egg realistically... maybe 2 if I was lucky.  Going on my last collections.  I only ever get viable eggs out of the largest follies  >20mm.  I feel very happy with my decision and am looking forward to Monday when the dead will be done.  Trigger at 10am tomorrow and IUI at 4pm Mon.  There was a very timely article in the Daily Mail (!) in the waiting room saying that if women lie down for 15 mins after IUI there is a 50% increased chance of success.  A load of B******s I am sure BUT I mentioned it to the nurse (Debbie) and said that seeing as I had read it in their waiting room, they ought to offer me the chance.  So she put me at the end of the list and said "the room is yours for as long as you want it"  Go Debbie.  It won't quite match up to post nooky slumber  but at least I am giving the little swimmers a fair chance!!

Will write later when in Sussex

Gx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

WOW Georgie - that all sounds brilliant and TBH a good decision based on your history I'd say  ..and YEAH - go DEBBIE  ....I have had 2 lovely nurses recently too....    ...Come on Follies!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek how exciting if we got an IUI baby     ...*don't forget to take the trigger with you     *

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello to everyone

Well done Georgie - that sounds like a really positive and optimistic decision. You seem really happy about it which is great.    Sounds perfectly logical to lie down for a while afterwards too - I have visions of you doing a head stand! Thanks for the red wine tip - I do need to chill out!

Hi Lukey - was so pleased to read your news yesterday. I really hope it is a sign of good things to come.    It sounds as though you have responded pretty well on previous cycles too, and you have had a good break since your last cycle, so it's all looking good!    

Fee - i really hope you are managing to take things easy without becoming too obsessed!! That is an impossible balance I fear! Hope you are feeling positive. Sending lots of      for your embie to snuggle in safely      (Love the photo!) 

Vicks - I love the sound our your family Christmas! If we manage to meet up in December please will your DH dress up in fishnets to entertain us??

Hello Harris - IM seem so organised. Where will you have your UK scans? I don't know what can help develop the lining, apart from all the things you are doing already. Lining hasn't been a problem for you in the past, has it? 

Hello Coco - hope you are forgetting all about treatment for a while   

Sorry for being so ungracious yesterday - I'll blame my gloom on the sedative! Actually this morning they told me they got 6 eggs from only 8 viable follies and one egg was damaged, so that made me feel a lot calmer about it. Good news today though - 3 of the little eggies fertilised overnight which is as many I was hoping for! Waiting for tomorrow's call and may even do transfer tomorrow too. 

As for December - I'll be away on the weekend of 4th-6th, and am busy on 12th, otherwise free. I expect it will be difficult to find a day that suits everyone though, so if 5th or 6th suit everyone else just go for it!

Hope you all have  a great weekend
love clucky
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Clucky - excellent news, 3 little ones is all you need      - lots of luck for tomorrow    - you and Georgie PUPO together! Nooooooooo    I do not respond that well on protocols that do better for me (anymore )...if I get 2 good eggs/embies I will be happy   

   Think DH is bored with the quiet weekend we have planned; he is cleaning out gutters on the roof   ..he never does things like that      

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Helooo ladies 

Georgie - sounds like you have made a good decision, one that you are very happy with which is the main thing.  I think sometimes you just 'know' what the best step for that particular situation is and it sounds like that's where you are!  Best of luck for D day hon, and will be winning those little swimmers on to their target    I agree with the lying down bit too - gravity and all that! - so well done for bringing it up, it's certainly worth a shot.

Lukey, yay - great start hon!  Well done you, you must be pleased.  Keep those follies nice and warm and who knows how many you may have at the next scan?!!

And Georgie, 3 fertilised eggies - wow! Good for you hon, that's fab news.  And let's face it, they'll only put 3 back anyway so waste not, want not!  Sending loads of    for transfer day.

Vicks, your Christmas sounds a lot livelier than mine!!  Hilarious - the highlight of my day is normally the food and trying to guess how many presents I'll have to take back for a refund  

Hi Harris, how are you this weekend?  

Am fine, have done the usual domestic stuff today, did a bit of cooking with wine - the first I've had since July!  It's funny, I thought I'd really miss my glass of wine when I was going through tx but I didn't really and now that I can drink again, I don't really want to - and I never thought I'd say that!  I would argue that it's saving me calories but I just use them for chocolate instead  

Hope you are all well tonight
x

ps I can probably make any of the dates already suggested for a Christmas drink x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Clucky, you weren't ungracious...... this road is a complete roller coaster and nothing can prepare us for disappointments along the way.  Will you get an update on your embies today?  I am keeping everything crossed for you        In some ways it is nicer to get those embies back in and be PUPO asap. (although less alcohol days)

As for obsessing - I dunno, do you consider countless searches on the internet to see correlation between implantation and grade one eggs obsessive. Or how about carrying your picture around with you and showing it to everyone who shows an inclin of interest (well, to be fair,that was just family) or perhaps that is just sad...

Coco - yes, it is funny about the wine thing isn't it - I was really craving for it for first couple of days and now I am not really that bothered - and it is really nice to wake up totally refreshed.  God, that sounds like i am a complete lush.

Geogie - sent you a text - hopefully your trigger will do the trick and produce a couple of perfect eggies .....

Lukey - Hope your DH has finished the gutters - I say, a few more quiet weekends, you might get the windows done too!  I can understand what you are saying about your treatment LUkey - one of the nurses told me that poor responders need between 5-9 treatment cycles.  Go girl - maybe this is your time.

AFM - we spent a really boring evening at my in-laws.  DH parents are very old and don't get out much.  They only have about three topics of conversation now (the one when she found out she was pregnant, the argie bargie over her sisters will, and how we don't go enough), and the repeating stories are hard to cope with.....  Bless em though, we wouldn't be here doing IVF without them ... 

I don't really have any symptoms so to speak.  The first time, there was a lot of strange feeling in my womb, but then that resulted in a chemical.  In some ways, I wish they hadn't commented about embryo because now I got some hope and I am worried about how I am going to cope with another negative result.  I find it so hard to concentrate on things when I am going through treatment.

I have started to put a few things in my diary to keep me busy after D-Day and I know the sadness only lasts a few days.

On a more positive note, I can pretty much to any date (I have no life    ).  I would be great if Clucky could come - how are we all for last weekend in November or alternatively, Friday 11th or Sunday 13th?


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

What dreadful weather today! Makes it very easy to snuggle up inside though.

Lukey - sounds like your DH is nesting! I'm glad you are taking it easy during stimming though. It takes a lot of your energy I think. When is your next scan?   

Fee - yes you are obsessing! I can't tell you how many medical papers I've consulted during various 2wws, looking for clues/hope! Did you find any good info? Did your family like the photo?  It's funny to think of it being the very first photo of a real person - quite special to have it.   

Hello Coco - you have been very good abstaining since July , buy I agree it's no big deal after a while. I was thinking yesterday if someone told you you could have a baby if you gave up alcohol for ever it would be an easy thing to do, but having to make all sorts of sacrifices with no guaranteed outcome is hard. I know what you mean about calories - I was feeling very bloated yesterday wondering whether it could be mild OHSS, but it's much more likely to be the result of too much cake! We had tea and yumyums in bed for breakfast yesterday and it went on from there. Back to porridge today though!

Georgie - are you excited about tomorrow?       for a couple of perfect eggs and millions of tip top swimmers!

Hello Harris - is your family over all the bugs/infections now? Hope so.  

Hi Vicks. How are you?  

More good news for me this morning. All three embies are doing very well. Two at 4 cell and 1 at 3 cell, so we will have ET tomorrow. 

Hope you all enjoy this rainy Sunday.

Love Clucky xxx

ps 11th, 13th Dec or last weekend in November work for me


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

yayyyy clucky


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey  Cluckster....  You brought up the Yumyum thing again   I think we may have had a mad yum yum conversation about 6 months ago and I went on a major yum yum hogging sesh after that.  Looks like I will now have to go on another yum yum binge.  Hoorraayyy... yum yums rule   .  

Wonderful news about your little chickpeas.  Your must be over the moon.  What time is your transfer?  I will be thinking about you.  

Lukey... good luck on your next scan... maybe in Monday too.

Fee...    

Coco... I highly recommend the yum yum diet for good quality relaxation and a touch of gluttony  (minimum of 5 in one go to get the real effect )

Harris... sorry to miss your call.  Just had a lovely long chat with DH.  Thank you so much for your thoughts.  Wee George is a great inspiration to me.

Thank you for all your thoughts and encouragement about my decision everyone.  It certainly feels right and I am kind of looking forward to tomorrw.  Am a bit worried though.  I suppose the ovulation exact time is not important BUT my trigger was 10am and the IUI will be at 4pm... only 30hrs post trigger.  Does it matter that I won't have ovulated yet?  I guess they knew the timings so I have to put my trust in them.

Re christmas meet-up.  I can do 11th or 12th Dec but not the last weekend in Nov as will be hopefully away somewhere romantic with DH.  Or Wed 9th if anyone can make a week day.  We will narrow it down eventually I am sure.  Where does everyone live anyway.  Are we all South of London or not?

Off to watch x factor results.  Wish I had a yum yum!!   

Lots of love to everyone.  

Night Night

G xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Specual good luck GEORGIE!!!   ..they do trigger earlier with IUI cos they want the sperm in there before you ovulate ...come on eggies!!!! 

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Clucky   - so much luck to you too for ET today - hope it goes well    Come on embeis!!!  

Feeeeee - bless you for flashing the pic to all    ..and why not!?! Come on embies!!!   

Hi Vicks and Coco - hope you are both doing ok   

Week days best for me but tis v near to a possible OTD so will have to see how I go      ...12th weekend no good nor end of Nov one btw... 

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning All

Lukeyyyyyy - what you doing up so early?  

How you doing girl?  another scan today?  oestrogen levels?        good result

Would love for you to come Lukey ..... I am happy to do whenever, but I can understand it may be difficult near OTD....  should we make make a date during the week and hope that you can come?  suggestions anyone?  is it really difficult for anyone to get up during the week?  Prefer not a monday evening because am teaching following day.  If we did it Wednesday-Friday, I can meet anyone who isn't working earlier         the upside of teaching        

Got to get on - first teaching since May     

Fi
xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning Everyone!!

So much is happening on here - it is all very exciting!

Lukey - good luck with your next scan.  Is it today? How are you feeling?  I always notice that you're up and on the go early....  Your very funny about your DH clearing out the guttering.  I think it is a man thing.  My father is obssessed with guttering and leaves...  

Clucky - really good luck with your ET transfer today.  I have everything crossed for you and really hope that this is your cycle.            I think you should then put your feet up for several days with as many yum yums as you can manage!!  Do you have IVIG as well?  

Fee - hope the teaching wasn't too scary.  I think you're very brave!!!  How are you feeling?  It is so difficult not to do constant symptom checks!!     

Georgie - good luck for today.  Lovely to chat earlier.  xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Coco - I am incredibly impressed with your abstinance...        Chocolate sounds like a pretty good replacement....  

I'm happy with the dates for Christmas.....  or we could go for a different weekend if that's easier for folk or we could do both    Our family seem to lurch from one ailment to the next.  I know that its good for DS's immune system, but I hope we have a couple of healthy weeks while we're doing treatment...      

Love and babydust to all


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah weekdays good for me 

Scan today - still 4 but 2 will be too small so I will continue with my two good eggs/embies mantra I think      - E2 doing it's thang too 

Hope it went well Clucky/Georgie!!!

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Steady as she goes Lukey (not sure why I'm using nautical speak!). Sounds like you are on track though.       Hope it continues to go smoothly for you and you get 2 great ones     

Hi Harris - when do you expect to be doing your treatment? Your DS is lucky that you are suffering lots of ailments for his benefit! I  too hope you get a bit of respite soon, especially for your treatment cycle   

Hi Fee - how was the teaching today? Not too scary I hope! Do you prefer to be busy during the 2ww or do you secretly love surfing for IVF success related  facts?   My acupuncturist gave me a tip today -Keep your feet warm during the 2ww! Thought I would pass it on to you.       

Georgie - are you still doing a handstand in the Lister treatment room?? Hope it all went really well today. Did you have someone to drive you home afterwards?         for the next coup,e of weeks. You too should keep your feet warm! I must have missed the last yumyum craze but it is worthy of a re-run! We are all in need of sustenance.

Hello Coco and Vicks - hope things are good with both of you.

I have a lovely warm fuzzy feeling after our transfer today. Everything (traffic, timing, booking last minute acupuncture etc) went really well today I even got a compliment from some random bloke in the street - that hardly ever happens these days! We had Mr T for our transfer and I really could have hugged him afterwards but was still flat on my back with my legs strapped to the bed - come to think of it, maybe that's why he straps us in!  We now have 3 8 cell perfect embies on board. Let the 2ww madness commence!

lots and lots of    and   to everyone

love clucky
xxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening All,

Cluckey, that sounds brilliant, fingers crossed and enjoy being PUPO-all the more excuse for teat and bikkies in bed!

Georgie hope everything went well for you today, lots of    and strength for the dreaded 2ww, you too cluckey!

lukey-lots of positive follie vibes coming your way-come on you two!

Fee- Hope the teaching went well and you are surviving the trauma of the 2ww, it does some mental things with your head!

Coco-wish I didn't miss wine! I have done pretty well this month in so much as I haven't had many more than 2 -3glasses per week. We get a box of wine delivered avery quarter from a lovely wine merchant called Philglas and swiggot, we're like kids in a sweet shop but was on 2ww when this one arrived so there actually a few bottles left!

Harris hope the family are holding out against the dreaded viral attacks! theres so many around at the moment its hard to avoid them.

AFM-Am sat watching the Gadget show, hoping to win the competition so we can sell the gadgets and fund an IVF cycle! Am waiting for AF which should be due at the end of the week, then can start with the natural FET. I live in London so its pretty easy for me to meet for drinks, during the week is probably better for me,
Vicks


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

GREAT neas Clucky - oooooooo it is all looking so good! so much luck for the next 2 weeks!      
Georgie - hope it went well and that you got to rest afterwards as requested    ...it was HEAVING yesterday morning so hope it had calmed down a bit by the time you got here  
Hi Vicks - ooooooooo not long then?!

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Clucky - it sounds like everything went really well!  Mr T must have been the icing on the cake....  I know what you mean about days when things just flow.......              Here's to three fab sounding embies on board.  I'm intrigued about keeping your feet warm... I wonder what the thinking is behind this?  I always have cold feet!      I think I might buy a pair of fake uggs - apparently M&S are selling a black pair for about  £20!

Georgie - I love the thought of you doing a handstand at the Lister!         Get plenty of rest today and teach from your chair tomorrow!              

Hi Fee!  How did the teaching go?  How are you feeling?     

Lukey - steady sounds good!  Lots of positive thoughts for you too         .  Has your DH climed down from the guttering yet?  Mine has started to obssess about wood chopping / stacking / management of....   


Vicks - not long now for you either!

Hi Coco - how are you doing?

Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning.

Lukey and Harris... sounds like your DH's are nesting   .  Hope that is a good omen for you both.  Glad to hear you are growing nicely Lukey.  Looks like you are doing same thing as me (once I eventually got going .)  My little ones did grow in the end so don't rule them out just yet.  Good to focus on those 2 bigger ones though.  I didn't have a scan before IUI yesterday so don't know how big mine got but I feel they were on a roll at the end.  ONWARDS and UPWARDS LUKEY'S FOLLIES .  

Harris... Are you slowly getting through every virus known to man?  You poor thing.  I hope you are resting and giving your body lots of TLC in prep for your soon-to-exist little embie(s).  

Clucky... OMG  3 x 8-cells.  Go that girl.  And Mr T as the icing on the cake.  Isn't it great that despite this amazing rollercoaster there are times when just feel on top of the world and no-one can touch you.  I hope that feeling carries on and you get the wondeful news that you deserve.  You could not be in a better position for this to work.  Look after yourself and keep those little piggies warm (your toes, that is.  Just in case you thought I was referring to your gorgeous embies ).  I can't remember who I had the mad conversation with about the yum yums (maybe Lukey remembers) but it did lift morale.  Unfortunately the opposite happened to my bottom.  I put on half a stone in pure yum yum.   Must be careful not to do it again before DH comes home.

Fee... have you got your booties on?  Good to chat last night.  Not long for you now.  I am praying hard for that precious little one to be nestling in now.  (and I don't do praying very much).  I hope teaching went well or at least served to take your mind off things for a while.

Hey Vicks... good news.  Hooray for the inventor of the freezer.  My frozen little soldiers did beautifully yesterday.    for your little frosties doing the same.  Good luck with the start of your cycle.

Coco,     to you.  Are you back on the wine yet or is it still just chocolate .  I hope you are feeling relaxed now.

Well, I did try the headstand thing yesterday.  Debbie even said to me that the British Medical Journal had published an article saying that women undergoing IUI should lie down for 15 mins and that their chances increase by 25%  ( marginally more credible than the Daily Man).  However, there was someone booked in after me and I only really got 12 mins.  Also, lying with legs akimbo is not exactly the most relaxing of positions (sans DH, anyway ).  I do think the Lister needs to think carefully about another 'quiet' room for the likes of me or anyone who just needs to lie down.  Especially as the evidence is now there.  

Anyway, I think the little wrigglers have probably settled in by now and hopefully surrounded and infiltrated any potential eggies.  (can you tell I was in the army!). I just have to hope that there was at least one egg viable there for them to meet.  I know my chances are reduced this way but I have to at least try to visualise a happy outcome.  My OTD is about the same day DH comes home.  Can't help but dream of that wonderful scenario.  Oh get real Georgie   

Right, am meant to be working from home today so better get on with it.  Will check in again later.

Have a good day

G xxx

re dates.  can I be bold enough to offer dates.  How about the 9th or 11th Dec evenings (or daytime).  What do people think?


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Mornin all  

How are you this fine day?

Georgie ....Hope you are feeling chippa today and those swimmers are head-butting your eggies.  If lying down for 15 mins afterwards is reported in the BMJ, then I really think it is worth taking notice of.  I think you have made the right decision, and as I have said to you before, you have time.  Also, this is very hard for you to do without your DH - I find it hard .... so I don't know where you get the strength.

Clucky - that is great news on your embryos - they sound like three crackers to me!  Hot water bottle on the tum and feet for you.  And Mr T did the deed?  He took bloomin ages when he did me on my first cycle.  In fact (may be tmi) when i went for hysteroscopy (following the first cycle), the nurse told me that they had done something which was going to make it a little easier to do embryo transfer next time.  And she was right.

Harris - your hubby sounds great.  I like a bit of obsessing if it gets things done around the house and I love an open fire.

Hi Vicks - I love your innovative idea about selling gadgets for IVF.  My DH's mother-in-law decided that we should try to sell some not used 1970's bed sheets to raise money for IVF!!  I thought, when the bleedin ell am I gonna find time for that. And seriously, I would be able to raise money easier by doing extra hours. I must stop complaining about the in-laws - I wouldn't be doing IVF if it wasn't for them.  It is just that she is a very difficult lady.


Lukey - am praying for two good en's in there.... you still have time for the small ones to grow - you never know.


AMF - My poor cat is even worse now.  He escaped twice from the cage.  Once when I poured out biscuits and he lept out before we had time to blink, and another time he ducked then jumped and our reactions are slower than a cat.  So now he has to have his arm re-set and spend even longer in the cage      

Teaching is good actually - I always get a few nerves just before I start and then I enjoy it....though this afternoons session is likely to be challenging because I have larger numbers.

I am starting to feel very nervous now.  My insides seem to be a big bundles of weird feelings - I can't decide whether it is anxiousness or PMT like feelings or a mixture of the two.  The first time I got pregnant I felt some shooting pains which I haven't felt so far....  I have stopped doing the internet searches, mainly because I have exhausted all relevant articles.

God help me by Monday    

On the topic of dates.  I can do either of the two suggested by G?  How is everyone else?

Fee
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Georgie - great news!....I agree def on a quiet room - they could do with one at all 3 clinic's I've been to really  .....yes I bet the swimmers are cosied up with their new partners already      who did the IUI then? 

Fee - the symptoms searching is the worst part I think   - then when we get them we are not sure we want them     
If I can come, daytime is easier for me but do whatever suits you all?

Harris - morning! I could do with your DH on the chopping front - mine just gets it all from his friend down the road     ....bet you are sitting by the phone waiting for the next IM info?!...     

Clucky - I meant to say : a perfect day with a perfect ending hopefully     

xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hi all the dearest ladies

Sorry for playing a disappearing act for such long time!  So pleased to see it is so lively here, and everyone seems to have much progress already.  Whatever stages you are, my thoughts are with you all.

I am feeling so drained right now.  Just got back from my 5 weeks away in Asia, where I enjoy my time with friends and family, as well as nice food.  So I don’t have to get crazy about all the symptoms that may have with the positive pregnancy result.  Before going away, the 6 weeks scan already indicated that it was a growth which slightly behind than it should be.  And it is possible it can become a failed pregnancy.  I was hoping my baby maybe a slow grower and will catch up in a later stage all the time I was away.  The 3 months scan yesterday told us the hardest truth that we would want to accept.

Now I am waiting the nature to take its place for the miscarriage.  From the scan, it showed the life is ended just less than 7 weeks.  Should I experience the bleeding much earlier?  As it has 6 weeks gone now.  

Both DH and I feel that we should try it again.  This is the first time we have such good result with the txt.  I also know that I should give myself some time to face this sad loss, and get my body ready again.  Still try to sink in the reality…

R xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Rebecca I am so very sorry - my heart goes out to you and DH    .....but yes when you are ready, in mind and body, I agree you have a great chance to make this work....it is SO hard being over 40 sometimes   ...TAKE CARE


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 

Awww Rebecca. I am so sorry love    

There's nothing to cushion that huge disappointment.

You do have every reason to think that this will work in the future.

Take care 

xxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Rebecca,  there is little we can say to make all the hurt and sadness go away.  I am so sorry about your news.  All I can do is to agree with Lukey and Fee by saying that a break for your body (and mind) would be good and in time, if you have the strength, it would seem absolutely reasonable to try again with your history.  This sadly may just be mother nature deciding that a poorly embryo is not to be.  Just the same as 1 in 3 natural pregnancies.  Hard enough to deal with when you have no fertility issues, but made 10 x worse when you have fought so hard to get that little one to stick in the first place.

The bottom line is... if you have done it once, you can do it again and have success one day. You are so close.    

Sending you piles and piles of love and    .... and if I could find a way to do it... a pile of yum yums    

Georgie xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Oh Rebecca - I'm so very sorry. What a rotten thing to happen. Nature is so cruel sometimes. Sending lots of      to you and your DH. You did very well during your treatment and that must be a good sign for whenever you are ready to try again. Look after yourself well now xxxx

Hi Harris - apparently the hot feet thing reflects a belief that infertility can be caused by a cold uterus and by keeping the feet warm you can avoid uterine contractions caused be being cold. We were discussing the notion of keeping warm during the 2ww but not applying too much direct heat to the tummy, so that was her suggestion.  I have found it is very relaxing having a hot water bottle on my feet!! 
I wish I could persuade DH to love outdoor chores but he is strictly an indoors man so if I want a lovely stack of logs I will have to do it myself. I can never make those lovely regular stacks which you see in the Alps. Why is that??

Fee           
Hang in there. They told me at ARGC not to worry if I have some bleeding, and then again not to worry if I don't! And they said symptoms are different every time so comparing with the last cycle tells you nothing! I had very vivid dreams when I had my chemical pregnancy and the cat stopped sleeping on my feet but the physical symptoms are harder to pin point. It is soo hard not to worry though. Sorry about your in-laws - families really can be hard work sometimes. Don't feel to bad about it - the fact that they are really helpful for you doesn't mean they aren't irritating! I'll bet you would do the same for them if the roles were reversed. Do you have to spend much time with them? 
Your poor little cat too - They can move so quickly though - what can you do? Hope he recovers soon.

Hi Vicks - not long to go for you now. A natural FET will be so much easier on the body too. Did you win the Gadget Show prize?! It's a great idea!

Hello Lukey       for your follies.  When is your next update?

Hey Georgie - sounds like it went very well yesterday. I love the idea of you welcoming your DH some with some great news - it's very romantic. I'm picturing a slow motion black and white movie with you running towards each other!      for the next 2 weeks. Are you planning to take it easy? Wish I had the discipline to work from home - it sounds like a great lifestyle choice. I'm supposed to be deciding on a new career at the moment.

Hello to Coco - how are you doing?

lots of love to everyone and special      to Rebecca

love Clucky
xxxxxx

9th (evening only)  or 11th (any time) fine for me too.


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clucky... lovely picture in your head.  I shall try to focus on that black and white image for the next 2 weeks.  Casablanca the Return   .  Gorgeous though my DH is, Humphrey bogart he is not!!  And I am more of a Dot Cotton than Ingrid bergmann.  I am sure your romantic image has altered somewhat.

Oh, and just to make you feel better,  I did 35 mins of work on my computer today.  I skived the other 6hrs 25mins   .  I could pretend to be really disciplined and impress you no end, but in truth, but I laughed so much when I read how impressed you were, I just had to own up.  I am an A&E nurse and although I work like stink at work, I am a lazy f****r given half the chance, with as much self-discipline as gnat!!!  Hope I have made you feel better.   

9th or 11th ok for me too.

G x

PS  Sorry to offend the gnat population... maybe they are exceptionally self-disciplined little suckers.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening ladies, I hope you are all well tonight?

Well done Clucky, you couldn't have wished for a better result!  3 grade 1 embies, that is great news.  I hope you are taking it easy now, how are you feeling?

Fi, how's the 2ww going?  It is such a difficult time, some days I felt the hours just dragged by and I would analyse any possible 'symptom' - or analyse not having any!  I hope you are managing to keep sane and relatively calm  

Georgie, I agree, good idea to follow what the BMJ says - it seems to make logical sense, as I said - gravity and all that!!   Sending you lots of luck and baby dust for the 2ww!!  ps I know what you mean about being a lazy b&gger (although I am sure you are not) - I keep meaning to study one of the language I'm interested in or get through that history book - I always end up reading one or two pages before doing something much less worthy (like watching trashy tv!)  oops!

How are you Harris, hope things are ok with you at the moment 

Lukey, when is your next scan?  I am sending   for your follies to grow lovely eggs for you x

Hi Vicks!

Rebecca, am so sorry to read of your loss.  I had a similar experience to you a month ago, I had a m/c at 9 weeks but the first 7 wk scan showed a small sac and embryo.  AM sending you a hug and hope you can get through this terrible time.  As the girls have said, you have done it once, you can do it again  

As for dates - I think I can do any!  Also - where are we doing to meet?!
xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Mornin All

I wrote a whole paragraph using iphone whilst on sofa (with my two hot water bottles, one on tummy, one on feet) cos I was too lazy to get off my  and do it on computer and then the phone died ahhhhhhhhh

So, from what I remember...

Clucky - nice article about Sharon Davis the swimmer, who became pregnant at 43 with own eggs (having had icsi done on three embryos)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-398532/Fit-infertile.html. are you resting up?     

Rebecca - I don't know what else to say to you love, but just that I am thinking of you      

Georgie - if you are going to do the whole running into each others arms, you will need some music too.... I am imagining one but don't know the name of it.

Coco - would you like to choose a venue, as it was your fantastic idea? otherwise, I think it is Vicks that lives in London. A nice restaurent? presume you all like food    . if there are no objections, perhaps we could go for Friday 11th? I can do either, but those who want to drink, don't have work the next day     

AFM - Well I had funny twinges yesterday starting in tesco at 5pm and continuing till I went to bed. So either I am losing the plot (highly likely) or something was at least trying to do something. I did a test this morning and BFN awwwwwww..... but I guess it is still early days. I do hope you guys will help pick me up off the floor when I have to face up to a negative.

Harris - any more emails? any more news



Babydust to everyone

xxxxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Feeeeeeeeeee        GAWD you'd have to have 6 in there to be BFP atm     ...stay away!!! Twinges sound good .....    don't post the meet-up venue - PM it ...11th lunchtime could work for me if I am up to it 

Been in again today and waiting to hear what to do and when, next 

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hiya

Lukey - Ooohh - sorry, I never thought about that angle     Those phone calls from the ARGC used to scare the **** out of me.

Update on symptoms - bit of brown blood (no cramping) - that is either really good news or really bad news    

byeeeeeee


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Oooh Fee - surely this would be just about perfect timing for implantation bleeding??       Are you planning to test again tomorrow?  Thanks for the Sharon Davies article - parts of it are very familiar! I once had a very vivid dream about winning an Olympic gold medal for swimming so I can really relate to her!!! 

Hi Lukey - I hope it's all still going well for you.      that you get your call soon and all is well.    

Ah Georgie - another illusion shattered! I can't believe you are not as industrious as I imagined! How are you feeling now post IUI? I guess you won't be feeling as many after effects from the procedure as IVF? How's the yumyum count? Our stocks have run out!! 

Hi Coco - I'm being very lazy thanks! Ostensibly planning our kitchen refurb but it's mind numbingly dull comparing 20 fridge freezers and then moving on to ovens! I am not allowed to do anything strenuous (like washing up!) so DH is being very helpful. Not sure how long it will last though! How are you? 

Rebecca      just remember we are here if and when you need us 

Hello to Harris and Vicks - hope you are both well

love to all
clucky


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

OMG Fee! I would be beyond excited if I had brown at that time!! Come on embie!!!!    What prog are you on btw? 
Hi Clucky - I'm going to try to do that warm feet thing if I can get some good embies    Hope you are doing ok   

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

I am scared out of my wits

It is day 9 past ovulation

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

on one pessery of cyclogest which isn't very much but Lister seem happy with that.  I suppose it could have been a breakthrough bleed but it was a very small amount and has gone now

update Thursday am ..... Started feeling period pains last night
. No blood but thinking failed implantation now.  Bfn on pee stick

how is everyone else?


hope I am not driving you all mad with my obsessing.  

Xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Fi, I know what you are going through, the 2ww is sooo hard.  Every little twinge, cramp, spot, ache and pain is analysed 100 times and more and time seems to draaag! One minute everything feels really positive, the next is plunging into despair as you convince yourself it hasn't worked.  Please don't worry about obsessing here, it's the right place to be!  We all know what you are going through and just to say that I am sending you so much luck and really, really hoping this embie is the one that sticks for you   xx

Clucky, how lovely planning a new kitchen, we had ours done a couple of years ago - I had it exactly how I wanted it (apart from making it twice as big but you can't have everything!).  How are you doing, relaxing I hope!   

How are you today Rebecca?   

Georgie, how are you feeling after treatment?  Have you taken some time off work?  How long til DH is back now, not long I hope!

Hi Lukey - how are you today?  Looking after those two follies   

I am ok, have been having a few panicky moments, wondering if I have done the right thing in waiting for the next tx!  Emotionally, I needed to have a bit of space, but of course I have been driving myself mad with thoughts that my amh is probably dropping by the minute (I had one test in nov last year and it was 14, in February it was 7 and in June it was 2.7 so what on earth it is now, I dread to think).  Does anyone know - Lukey?! - on my next af, which I think should be in about 3 weeks, if I start taking the pill on day 3, can I take it right over Christmas and book in for a scan when the Lister opens again in January?  I know that I should make an appt with them again but it's finding the time, everything is so full on at the moment.  If I rang to speak to someone at the Lister, just to check if I can do this, do you think that would be ok?  Feeling a bit confused and worried that I have done the right thing at the moment! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Fee - this 2ww is a very bad  form of torture - deal with it any way you can!   The last few days are the worst too. I will just keep praying for you and wishing lots of positive energy your way. Hang in there.       

Coco - I dont know how the Lister works but your suggestion sounds good. Why not force yourself to make time to call them tomorrow? Then you will have a plan and you can relax a  bit about the timing. Do you know what units your AMH was measured in each time? There are 2 scales used and they vary widely. On the Lister scale 2.7 is around normal I think.

Lukey - any news? Hope it's all going well            

Hi to Harris, Georgie, Vicks, Rebecca  

love clucky
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Fee - for what it is worth I'd call Raef and mention the brown (stilllll think it is FAB btw )...and ask if 2 cyclogest is Ok - it will be - I've always had 2 at least    and I'm only suggesting you call at all as it is the right thing to do  

Coco    ...such ups and downs of emotions - I do feel for you .....again if it was me I'd call your Lister doc and actually talk them through your concerns...I generally do that ..they will then advise you as to what is best and then you'll feel better    ...I am sure your AMH will not drop off that quickly! (I bet I don't even have one   )

Clucky - still got warm feet?! Any signs?!!   

Georgie - are you still horizontal?!!       

TRIGGER tonight!  yeah!!!!!! so happy as fed up with jabs    ....2 fat follies 21 mm (grew 4mm overnight  )    which I am grateful for in my situation ...Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease pray for their little eggies for me      

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening All

Sorry I haven't posted, have been up in London and today we've had no power all day.  In a rush, but just wanted to wish Lukey the best of luck with your trigger tonight!  I am so excited for you and am sending you all the good positive vibes that I can muster.                

Fee - hang in there.  This is the worst of the 2ww....     

Rebecca - so sorry to read your news.  I was wondering how you were and hoped all was going well.      

Back with more chat tomorrow.  Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Lukey - yayyyyy.  TRIGGERRRRRRRR      I am wishing you two beautiful embryos perfectly finished by the injection    .  In a couple of days you will be able to have a couple of days off and a glass of wine or two.  I have my fingers, toes and legs crossed for you.       btw I am now on two cyclogests (obviously I called the clinic first )

Coco/Harris/Lukey/Clucky - thanks for being so understanding - I can't tell my DH everything because I then send him on a rollercoaster.  And I need him to ground me    

Coco - not sure what to say about AMF - but I do think that all that matters is how you respond to the meds and you respond well, don't you?  MY FSH is only around 10 but I am producing buxxer all now!

Clucky - are you keeping your feet warm - don't know about you but it feels nice if nothing else.  Am sending you UHU super-strength glue vibes     

I am feeling a bit calmer - I thought it was all over, but I spoke to a friend who recently got pregnant with donor egg and she said she had similar symptoms.  I dunno..... 

Back tomorrow
 



xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Fee - 9DPO would be v early for AF so I am still v excited for you - anything since?   ..when is OTD btw? Please don't test until 13DPO at the earliest    Did Raef give you the cyclogest-nod then - he is so sweet    
Hi Harris - thnx for the message - hope you had fun out 

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Go Lukey!!   Hoping that those follies are just perfecting themselves today. I will keep absolutely everything crossed for you tomorrow.       You so deserve for this to go well         

Fi - are you doing any more sneaky testing? How are you today? Glad you have upped the cyclogest too.     

Hello Harris - hope you're not without power for too long. It happens so rarely these days I think we are less prepared when it does. Any more news on your IM plans? I see that they are opening a referral centre in Harley Street.  

Hi Coco - CALL THE LISTER!!!! Hope you're ok today   

Hi Georgie - are you busy working? Hope you're getting some time to put your feet up. 

Rebecca   

I have no symptoms apart from a few twinges and felt a bit low yesterday in a PMT kind of way. Feel fine today though (7dpo) and am wearing ski socks as well as using my lovely hot water bottle!  PMA! PMA! 

Lots of love
Clucky
xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone. Sorry about disappearing again. Have read all posts over last couple of days with great amusement and great excitement.

Lukey.... wow you are a quick worker. Triggered already. Your follies are not hanging around. Very impressed compared with my 22 day stint . I hope you are singing to them to get that last surge of growth and maturity ready for tomorrow.      for the finest class A free range beauties.

Fee... No point in hoping you have refrained from testing again, 'cos I know you will have. You must be single-handedly keeping ClearBlue in business   . Yoru posts sound so positive and I just don't want early negs to bring you down. Brown knickers sound brilliant. Never happened to me before and I think I would be quietly excited.       to you for Monday. I will speak to you over the W/E to try and take your mind off it for a bit.

Clucky...so sorry to shatter your illusion. Please keep imagining it. it makes me smile. If you want the real deal though My DH was interviewed on BBC south today and you can see it if you log on to www.bbc.co.uk/southtoday. Then look on the right of the home page to the top stories and look at 'medics take charge of hospital' (or something like that) Maj Davies is interviewed for about 10 seconds!!! Perhaps that will help with the image. However if you had George Clooney in mind, please don't look up the website and just keep on imagining    

Harris... How are the patches going. Any further news. Do they keep you updated on your donors progress?. Will call you this w/e too.

Coco.... oh you poor thing. I will probably go through the same agony when I take a break (of course I am still not ruling this one out, before you all shout at me!!!). I share Lukey's opinion that 1 or 2 months cannot alter things massively but may get your mind and body into the right place ready for the next go. Ultimately though, if the wait stresses you more then go for it sooner. Go with the clinics advice. The Lister are so good at helping you make a decision. My consultant Dr Parikh was fab anyway. Good luck. You WILL make the right choice, whatever you decide.

AFM... Sorry Lukey, another illusion shattered. I have not been lying down with legs in the air since Tuesday. Since then I have been teaching on a paediatric resus course (lovely hotel), trying to deal with the whole Afghanistan nightmare that has been going on this week and spending yesterday in the childrens Intensive care unit in southampton with my 2 yr old Godson who was taken there with a collapsed lung. It has broken my heart. He is on a ventilator but is now stable. Don't know why this happened.  piggy flu. Still awaiting the cause. I am sure he will pull through but it is so distressing just the same. My friend is fantastic and coping amazingly. Anyway, nothing like a little drama to take your mind off things 

Will post again later. Off to work at 2 but off tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.

G x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Bloody Hell Georgie - it really is the front line.    
They're all so brave.
And your DH is cute!! You must be so proud of him xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Georgie for you and your godson    ...so hope he will be ok  - will peek at DH later .....and errrrr nooooooo it has not gone quickly   - day 12 yesterday when I triggered 
Clucky - morning! Love the idea of the ski socks   

It's mad how we can feel fab one minute and rotten the next isn't it   ....I feel fab atm but then I live in a dreamworld most of the time   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

A dream world is just fine Lukey.  We all need escapism every now and then.  And anyway,  there is no reason why those miraculous stories we keep hearing about can't happen to each and every one of us eventually.  We may as well give up now if we don't keep believing that.  Sorry, BTW, time suddenly seems to have flown by.  Still... 12 days is pretty good going in my book.  Well done.  And keep up that Fab feeling.  Long may it last   

Thanks for the messages about wee Charlie.  He is a strong lad and I know he will be fine.  He just looks so small and vulnerable with all those tubes in him.  Will keep you posted.

Clucky, I have my woolly bootie slippers on.  May even go to work in them today.  Do you think the patients will notice   .  

Yes I am immensely proud of DH.  That is the first time I have seen him in 2 months.  Very strange.  Just need him home now though.  Not funny anymore   

G x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Georgie - Medical staff are famed for strange taste in footwear (normally those weird cloggy things) so I think you'll be ok in your slippers!!


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

cool  
x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

So much happening, I can hardly keep up!

Georgie - your DH looks very cute!  A sobering news piece to watch....  It makes me embarrassed about the things that I worry about....  I am also so sorry to read about your godson.  I really hope and pray that he is ok and on the mend soon.  You must all be besides yourselves with worry.         I think you'll be fine in your slippers!  I have bought the most hysterical, yetti-look-alike things from M&S.  Lots of eye rolling from DH, but I love them!

Fee - Are you ok?      

Clucky - you sound very upbeat - how are you doing?        

Lukey - hope you aren't feeling too nervous.  I hope all goes well tomorrow     

Coco - call the Lister!!  They are lovely and so easy to talk to!!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part Two....

My AF arrived this morning, so I've started on my oestrodial patches and I'm to have a scan next Thursday.  If its over 5mm we're set to go!!!  Thanks Clucky for the London office info.  I've left them a message as it would be great if I could have my scan there...
I am totally overexcited!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xxxx 

Lots of big hugs to you 2WW ladies....  I really hope we get some good news soon!!!  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Oooooooooo Maj Davies it very manly-looking  and sooooo brave     ...you must be so proud of him Georgie  

Woooooooooohoooooooooooooo! and she's off!     Well done Harris, brilliant news  

xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Thank you so very much for all of your lovely supports and warm words!  They got my eyes watering when I go through them.  You are really a nice bunch, I feel so lucky.

Harris – I am excited for you as well, sending you all the good vibes and getting ready for your scan next week. 

Georgie – You must be so proud of your lovely manly DH.  I am so admiring of what you both do, it takes lot strength and personal sacrifices.  Send my prayers to your godson, cannot imaging how a little body coping with tubes in him.  I am looking for some good news from you.

Clucky – wow… so excited for you.  Can’t believe you have been on 2ww stage.  Sticking on, sticking on lovely embies….. Keep my fingers crossed for you.

Lukey – it is probably better living in the dream world while going through all these rollercoaster stages. There must be 2 beautiful healthy embies for you.  How are you feeling physically?

Fee – We are all the same, feeling worried and panicking with every little symptom.  It is normal to feel having period like pain.  It has been disturbed or traumatized a lot.  Sending good vibes through …… stick on lovely embies….

Coco – I hope you are feeling much better with the loss, and I am very sorry.  There are a lot mixed feelings and confused with decisions, I believe.  Have you called Lister?  Hope it helped you to work out your next step.    

I am still have no signs of bleeding, not sure if it is a good thing.  I think I should just call and arrange for a D&C next week.  This is the first miscarriage I am experiencing, don’t really know what to expect.  Is there any waiting list now at Lister?  I know I should wait for my body to recover, but also don’t want to have much delays.

Take good care of yourselves in this cold weather, lovely ladies!    

Lots of love…..
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am chuckling at the 'manly' DH comments.  Will show DH on his return.  It will embarrass him no end but secretly will boost his ego too .  Thank you all of you for your lovely comments.

Work is 'q***t' for once.  ssshhhhhh!! not allowed to mention the Q word.  So a quick catch up on the site.  

Rebecca... what a lovely post.  I so hope that whatever happens with you in the next week or so, happens quickly and without too much physical trauma.  Emotionally very tough for you but you will cope well, I am sure.    to you and your DH.

Must go now.  

G x

PS  lovely slippers


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

I have an embarrassing question. Anyone where taken dhea - did you get spots and where ?! 

thanks 
angels


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Hi Angel   Not sure about DHEA and spots.... never taken it.  how are you?

Georgie - awwww wasn't he lovely.  I have to say, I must be really naive - I expected the equipment in Afgan to be sort of older etc.  How dumb am I - I blame it on my hormones.  YOu must be getting really exited at the thought of seeing him again.  

Rebecca - you seem to be coping remarkably well..... I am not sure what to say re bleeding - I think if it were me, I would want to close the door on that chapter so you can open a new one.  I know it must be very raw, right now, but I do remember being told that to achieve a pregnancy bodes well for the future.  Try to hang on to that love.     

Harris - oooooo, how exiting.  Does that meant that you could be pregnant in a little over a month?  It always amazes me this stuff about the synchronizing of cycles.  We are all exited here for you too Harris - and the chance of pregnancy is just so much higher isn't it with donor.  What's next what's next        

Lukey - it must be egg collection today for you.            for the best eggs for you      Hope it goes okay

Clucky - hope you are feeling a bit more up beat - any symptoms do you obsess like me?

AFM - well, I couldn't take any more pee tests so I gave up.  I really think something tried to implant but I reckon it failed.  I now have no symptoms and it was still BFN on pee stick yesterday - I know, I know, it is still early - but this is one of these super-sensitive test sticks.
I do not know when I will find the courage to do the test now.  I am teaching on Monday and Tuesday, and I need to keep my head.  I may do it Tuesday evening.

Love to all and buckets of babydust


Love 
Fee


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lukey                               
for today. 

G xxx


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ladies, forgive me for intruding on your thread. I must admit to lurking here occasionally, being an over-40 myself. I am one of the Lister Girls and have news from Lukey - I don't think she will be on here for a few days, so wanted to let you know why. She got one egg at EC but very sadly it was not golden and was too immature to fertilise    . She is understandably devastated and taking a little bit of time out.
xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Thank you for updating us bizi5.

Lukey - ohhhh I am soo sorry love .......  
I don't really know what to say .... except that I am thinking of you     

Fee
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Bizi... thank you very much for letting us know about Lukey.  What sad sad news.  We all have a huge respect and love for Lukey on this thread and I think I can speak for everyone when I say we feel her pain as we were all hoping and praying for a good result for her.  

Lukey, if you are there, you cannot imagine how much love is coming your way.      .  Knowing you, you will find the strength to get through these next few days but in the meantime, know that we are with you and always here when you need to chat.        to you and your DH.

Georgie xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh Lukey - really really gutted for you.         ? Disappointment isn't really a big enough word for this. Just want to send you lots of cbyer hugs and love and hope.      

Clucky xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening ladies

Lukey - I am so terribly upset for you and your DH.                                          As Georgie says, we have so much love and respect for you on this thread and I hope you can feel all the love, hope and good vibes being sent your way.  I was so shocked to read your news and cried.  I can't imagine how low and raw you both must be feeling.                              Take as long as you want and need.  Anytime, we are all here to chat.  Bizi5 - thanks so much for letting us know Lukey's news.

Rebecca - I'm sorry you're having such a tough time too.      I think one of the (many) awful things about miscarriages is just how long it all takes.  Do take long enough to get back on your feet again and I hope you'll have another good cycle.                    

Fee - you're just like me.  I always put myself through the agony of early testing... However good my intentions, I just can't help it and its horrible as you just don't know!  I have my fingers and thumbs crossed for you.  I didn't have any symptoms when I was successful...


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2....

Clucky - I'm thinking of you too.  I hope your feet are still warm and that you are getting plenty of rest.    

Georgie - We were all so impressed with your DH.  We watched the British Legion concert / service last night and I found it all incredibly touching.  How are you doing?  Not long to DH comes home and OTD!  I love the thought of patients going home pondering on your booties...      How is Charlie?

Love and hugs to everyone


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening all, have been away for a few days and haven't had a chance to post. Just lost a post too...

Lukey - don't know what to say     I am so, so sorry to here what happened at ec.  You so don't deserve this, you have been through so much and are always really supportive to everyone else despite what you are going through yourself.  I just wanted to say that I am thinking about you xx

Fi, please don't give up hope yet!  It is still early days and am keeping everything crossed for you!   

How's the wait going Clucky, are you keping those tootsie warm?!

Goergie,your dh is so sweet!  I really hope your nephew is ok now? How r u? x

Sorry things are not so good for you Rebecca. I know everyone is different but when I had my mc, it was bearable - not pleasant but everything happened naturally. xx

How exciting for you Harris, when do you find out about your lining?  You are on your way!  xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

So sorry Fee - I was so shocked by Lukey's bad news I almost forgot  

          hoping hoping hoping that your test brings good news. I'm keeping everything crossed, praying to any God that will listen and sending you lots of    and   

love Clucky xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

I will return with more personals tomorrow but just to let you know, I probably won't 
test tomorrow as I have two days of teaching , and I can't teach if I am upset 

Tbh I am not sure when I will test... I can't face up to it at the moment

in fact I was wondering whether to just leave it and wait a couple of weeks to see if I feel sick!

Does anyone know if cyclogest prevents a period?.

My last thought is for Lukey.  Nothing I can say, nothing I can do... But I am thinking of you and
your DH.  

Fee
Xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Fi and Lukey - I really want to give both of you a hug for what you are both feeling at the moment   This is such a stressful journey, I agree with you Fi - it's legalised torture. Take care of yourselves 
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Biz thnx so much for posting  - thnx for all the kind words......Ladies I would not wish a "last go" on any of you    ...the pain of it not working is totally unbearable....you think you will be ready to move on but it is too heartbreaking for words  .....At least I know now from what we saw on Saturday that my ovaries truly have had it     

Wishing you all so much more - Fee, Georgie and Clucky - every ounce of luck these next few days   

xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just popping on to send my love and    to you all,

lukey, I'm so sorry, I'm really gutted for you and thinking of you lots.

Fee-Also thinking of you in the 2week torture, yes often cyclogest can stop your periods, but not always.

rebecca- i hope things progress naturally and are bearable  

Love to georgie, Harris, Clukey, coco and angels,
Vicky


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Fee... for you... a massive hug and     for tomorrow.  I think you may be testing after teaching tomorrow.  So sorry I didn't ring today.  You were teaching, then I got trapped in my bottomless pit of a wardrobe with my mother who wouldn't let me out till I had thrown half of my clothes away.  She has come to stay again so the charity shops are about to have a field day!  She can be quite an ogre, you know        Anyway, I will try you tomorrow, 'cos I know you are feeling crappy.  You may well get a lovely surprise yet.  Wait and see.   

Lukey, a special   to you today. You are not alone .  

Clucky... we haven't got long now.  I hope you are able to concentrate on other stuff... whilst keeping your feet warm.

Harris, sorry to have missed you yesterday, I had a particularly busy shift at work and couldn't answer the phone.  I will ring tomorrow.  Looking forward to hearing how you are getting along.

Hi Coco, Vicks, Rebecca, and Angels.

Well I had a fantastic meeting with my Salisbury consultant today.  It was meant to be about being on the Donor list at Salisbury and was due after my OTD.  As this cycle dragged on so long the meeting ended up before my test date, so seems a bit negative of me.  I am just being realistic really not negative!  And anyway, have had the appt booked since August!  He is very happy about me being at the Lister for one more go with my own but is very pro Spain for DE too due to the long wait here in the UK and said he would send me to his friend in Madrid. (IVI group).  I was just so bowled over by his complete loveliness, he had to have a 5 second hug .  I feel like I have a plan B,C and D in the pipeline now.  Lukey, It is too early and too painful to think about yet but I hope that you will be able to take comfort in the fact that there is another route out there for you too. That there is light at the end of that dreadfully dark tunnel that you are in.  Please forgive me if I have spoken out of turn.  I just wish for your utter devastation to be eased by something that could still be possible.

To end on a good note, little Charlie was taken off the ventilator today and is beginning to wake.  Will go and see him on Wednesday.  Knew he was a fighter.  Thank you all for your good wishes.

Night night.  

G x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Fee - so hoping you have run the "one egg race" and won it....lots of luck for testing    

Georgie - that is great news about Charlie - I am so pleased for him and his family    . Great the consult went so well too - IVI is very good too I hear......Of course you have not stepped out of line....... I have been researching and thinking through DE for the past year and I am happy to let on that even 6 weeks ago I was almost calling The Lister to say I was not sure if the "last go" was the right thing to do as DE seemed so much more likely to succeed....but I did not and I am glad I did not as I know I always would have wondered IYSWIM.....so our DE plan (Spain or US) is already in place, we just need to get there in our heads and hearts first   

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Lukey     - well done you on coming back here so soon. I didn't think we'd hear from you for quite a while. I know you must be grieving a lot right now but I must say you do sound very together about your future. The great thing about DE is that there is no time pressure so you can take as long as you need to feel ready to go down that route     Hope these days are not too unbearable for you and DH. 

Fee - I can only imagine how agonising it is for you waiting to test.         that this proves to be the one for you       

Georgie - how are you? Any good symptoms to report?? I'm so pleased to hear about Charlie's recovery. It is amazing how little ones can have so much fight it them. It's a great relief to know he's on the mend.   Your consultant sounds lovely. IVI gets very good reports on the International board too. You can never have too many backup plans!   

Rebecca - I hope things been resolved now and you didn't need the D&C.    If you feel ready for another cycle go for it, but equally, don't feel you have to rush into it - a few months won't make much difference. Will you try a frozen cycle for your next go? 

Harris - it's so exciting about you getting started. Have you been able to arrange a London scan for Thursday?     How do the patches make you feel - any side effects?

Coco - were you able to get hold of the Lister last week? Hope you are feeling more relaxed about timings   

Vicky - how are you? Aren't you due to start again soon?  

Hello Angels - I did get spots with DHEA (face and neck) so I reduced the dosage and they went away. It might be worth getting your levels checked? 

I have no news - minor PMT symptoms (not as bad as previous cycles) and feeling pretty tired (and not very positive). Trying to decide when to start the madness of early testing. Going a bit crazy at home and DH doesn't want me to do anything much at all - he took me to Waitrose on Sunday as a special treat!! He's not usually domineering but at least it means he's still doing all the chores  

lots of love
Clucky xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clucky... what a fab DH.  If he runs out of chores BTW, please feel free to send him to Salisbury anytime.    .  I can come up with any amount of chores to keep him busy.  He sounds like he is really taking care of you.  No real symptoms with me although I have to say, I have not really been watching out for them.  There has been a lot going on this week to take my mind off things.  I always get sore nipples and then they normally stop being sore about now.  I think that is what has happened again so I am not expecting any great news.  My consolation prize though, will be DH coming home.... (and lots of     )... so I feel like I am in a win win situation.  Perhaps the acupuncture magic is really working to keep me sane.  I can't remember when you OTD is.  I think it is next Mon, same as mine.  I won't be testing early.  I hate doing that, for some reason.  I hope you can keep busy in the next few days.

Lukey.... you are amazing.  By the sound of your post, you have really got your head together already.  Either that or you are putting on a very brave face.  I am so pleased you have a next plan in the pipeline and I hope that the prospect of DH will shortly become an exciting one for you and replace the feelings of grief and loss.  Like you say, you have given your all and will never need to ask yourself that dreaded 'if only' or 'what if' question again.  I feel I will be going through that in the not too distant future.

Feee ....          

G x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Not together at all Georgie    ....but plan is in the wings so to speak.....How long to go for you?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All

Fee - wishing you the very best of luck for this afternoon.  I hope this proves the lucky one.                        

Lukey - surprised to see you back so quickly and hope you and your DH are ok?  You are a truely amazing woman - please don't forget that you gave it 'your all' and that is why it is soooooo emotional and draining and upsetting.            Take a while and let your self start to feel better.        I'm with you on having a plan - you too Georgie - maybe its an over 40s thingie, but I love having a plan...            

Georgie - sorry I missed you.  Your consultant sounds lovely and I also heard very good things about IVI.  Fingers crossed that you don't need all this though.       

Clucky - your DH sounds totally lovely...


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2...

Hi to everyone else.

I am about to self combust this morning......  My best laid plans have had a bit of a wobble...  IM don't require you to have much monitoring but they asked me have a scan on Thursday.  I thought I'd made watertight plans with 92 Harley Street, but it appears there has been a bit of a muddle with an employee who has now left    .  I've been trying to sort it out since Friday afternoon and becomming increasingly anxious.  They have just called while I was posting and they are happy and able to see me - phewie.  They can't fit me in until Friday, but I hope this is ok.  I'm sitting here feeling a bit of a prat....  I had a right go at DH this morning and took it all out on him.....  Better go over and offer the olive branch...        

Love and babydust to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh Lukey... I am so sad for you.  I know how I would feel.  You are grieving and you must allow yourself whatever feelings are thrown at you.  Go with it for now and you will suddenly wake up one day soon and realise that the hurt isn't quite as bad.  Nature is clever like that.  You just have to get through these first horrid few days.  I look forward to chatting about your future plans when the time is right.    For now, look after yourself, take some time out and go for some ridiculously long walks.... followed by some ridiculously large glasses of wine.  Time will heal. 

G xxx  

PS My OTD is Mon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

can I take the wine on the walk     

Harris - I am sure a day later will be fine - sometimes with IM you have to go back for another anyway I am told 

It's hard to explain but as sad as I feel (  ) - I draw strength from FFs who are in similar situation - it is all such a lonely business when your eggs pack up, IYKWIM....   

xxx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone..

I was wondering if i could join you... I think its important for any of us over 40 who do get the elusive second line to let others in the same boat know ..for encouragement

I am happy to report that after my ivf in october..i got my   last week..i'll be 42 this month.

I still couldnt believe it so had 2 sets of bloods done and got result yesterday which were
day 15 (post ec) = 72
day 17              = 180

I rang my epu today and a ridiculous nurse kept saying that having doubling hcg doesnt necessarily mean you have a viable preg...then i asked her if the 7 week scan will help and she said ' even if we see a heartbeat, doesnt mean the embryo will survive'..she kept on and on in a negative tone until i told her off and told her it wasnt the way to talk to an already stressed out expectant mother by spreading such doom and gloom without a reason--no one is asking for guarantees, but she shouldnt only talk in a negative vein'

God , I wish they had better training..sometimes just a good bedside manner makes all the difference.


So girls..i have my first scan 23rd Nov and I hope to post back with good news..if not..then i suppose nurse doom-n-gloom can always say 'i told you so'  

  for many   on this site
luv and luck to all
hope xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Many thanks for all your kind wishes

I will be back with personals later (when I can think straight) but just to let you know, that I finally plucked up the courage and I have a 'faint'


     
              

The line was quite faint - but I have had two litres of water today - so I am really hoping that it is that and not a chemical

I am going for a blood test tomorrow.

Fee

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG Fee - I was almost afraid to look at your post.                 

So very excited for you. Hope tomorrow's blood test confirms those levels are nice and high     

love Clucky xxx

PS Welcome Hope and Congrats to you too!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  I am so totally over excited for you!!!!!  That really is fantastic news                   Are you running around in circles.?                          I think the lines are faint if you don't test first thing in the morning.  Good luck with the blood test tomorrow!  

Hope - welcome to you.  Congratulations on your news too!              

Hi to everyone else.

Love, Harris xxxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Me again,,,

Forgot to say Lukey how much I agree with you about FF.  I sometimes feel overwhelmed and a bit lonely about all this stuff and it is incredibly comforting to have this support from others in the same / similar boats.  You are going through a really nasty shock and coming to terms with something very sad      Really look after yourself and DH.  Walks with chocolate and tea (tastes so good outside) followed by wine - splash out on some really nice wine.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fee-thats fab news, fingers crossed and heres hoping for a wacking HCG!

Hope-Congratulations to you too! You're right, we all know what the risks are without having them shuvved down our throat! I hope you get to prove her wrong!

Lukey-thinking of you, I'm the same as I'm sure many in our age group are-have to have a plan and the final plan will be DE. My fear is that I will have to stop trying with my eggs because of finances rather than being sure there is no hope left. As sad as it is, when you have come to terms with your loss, you will be safe in the knowledge that you did absolutely everything.

I went to the fertility show last weekend, there was a seminar on USA versus Spain-the main difference apart from the massive costs in the USA is that you get to find out more about the donor and choose the donor yourself. Wheras in Spain, they will match the donor to you. We spoke to a lovely lady from CREA valencia, who very informative-I even asked if they would match to physical charactersitics such as nose size-didn't get a very clear answer about that!

Georgie-Glad Charlie is making a good recovery, enjoy clearing out your wardrobe-it can be very cathartic!
Clukey-your DH sounds very sweet, maybe he can help Georgie with her wardrobe!
Harris-hope you finally manage to get your scan sorted out.

AFM-had dilapan today with out passing out which is better than last time! Scan again on Saturday which will be day 9. Natural cycle so no drugs, just need to wait for mother nature!

Love and   to everyone!
Vicky


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Fi!!!  What fantastic news, I am so happy for you!      oh, how exciting, well done little embie!  Best of luck for test tomorrow xx

Hi Vicks, how are you?  I did think about DE in USA - a trip out there would be great anyway! - but the huge cost makes it impossible for us.  It would have to be Europe, we need to look into it a little more. I know exactly what you mean about finances stopping treatment, we have only had one go and are struggling to find the finances for no 2, let alone the 'minimum' of three I initially wanted to do!

I've been thinking about you today Lukey, and hoping that maybe you feel a tiny bit better.  I think, and hope, that having a back up plan may make things feel a little more bearable in time.    I hope you and DH are taking care of each other xx

Georgie, so glad your little nephew is well on the way to recovery, what a horrible scare for your family.  How long til DH comes home now, I bet you cant wait!  It is a long time to be apart, you are doing really well with him being away for so long  

Thanks for your great message Hope 

Clucky, send your DH to mine immediately!  I have so many little jobs and things that my DH is 'too busy' to do and I am sure he'd love to have a change of scenery too!     

Harris, so glad you could get your scans sorted - what a horrible wobble to have!  Fingers crossed for a smooth tx    How is your little boy now, fully back to normal I hope x 

xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Thank you so much for your kind messages

Many apologies for not doing personals yesterday.  I couldn't concentrate on anything properly.  So, now I have calmed down a bit here goes

Coco - how are you?  what's next for you?

Vicks - interesting info you found from the seminar - these massive costs - how much are we talking??  I am wondering if actually I would rather trust the experts on matching.  If I did it myself, I would be going for a TALL (as my DH is small) blonde-haired donor with small feet (I hate my big feet) , which naturally would mean they looked nothing like me     What is dilapan? if that's not a stupid question

Harrrrrriiissssssss - I particularly liked the rainbows.  I kinda do feel like I am running around in circles - I have been awake since 3am - can't sleep.  Very reassuring to read what you were saying about faint lines.  I can't wait to hear the next update for you.

Cluckyyyyy - I hope your little embies are settling in well.  And the word perfect embies fills me with hope.  I am sending you some gorilla glue cos apparently that is one of the top sticky glues.

HOpe - welcome  .  Here's my thoughts for what it is worth.  Doubling hcg is a very good sign.  I think it basically means the embryo is growing properly.  Mind didn't double in my first pregnancy and I miscarried at 5 weeks.  AS for the scan, a good friend of mine who knows just about everything there is to know about IVF as she has been in it for 5 years told me that the scan is a good indicator of how things will go.  They can often tell at this stage if there are problems.  What we gonna do though hope - we can't sit there worrying for 12 weeks solid.  We all know the odds - dunno about you, but I certainly don't need it ramming down my neck.  All we can do is hope and pray.

Georgie - lovely to talk to you yesterday xxxx  The excitement in your voice was so nice to hear.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM - well, I am naturally panicking that this one isn't viable.  My temperature isn't up very much, my boobs aren't sore, and I have a tinsy bit of brown blood (although I have no cramping).  God. when will the worrying end.  Hopefully, the bloods will give better info when I go in today.

Take care all
     

Fee
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Feeeeeeeeeee - I KNEW it! I really did have a good feeling for you mrs - this is the best ever news! Sooooooo hope the bloods come back nice and soliid..one step at a time but so many congrats!          

Vicks - you are rght with the US v Spain thing though tbh the costs are not that different really and the US do offer a very attractive money-back programme for more cycles than Spain do so it is hard to decide what is best really   ...am going to do some reading today and......I know what you mean about the money    ....you will know what to do and when.....for me it was a no brainer really....but hold those thoughts - will you be doing anythng differently this time?

Harris - I may ask you a few questions if you are about? Did you check all was ok about the scan?

Coco - how are you feeling? did you talk to your Lister doc?  

Georgie and Clucky - really hope it's you next    

xxx


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Fee

Dont post very often - but had to say well done and fingers crossed for you.

You are an inspiration

x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All!

Fee - best of luck for your blood test.  Are you off to the Lister or somewhere else?  I'm not surprised you didn't sleep....  Just take each day as it comes.  My Mum was really sweet to me when I got my BFP with DS - after 3 m/c I was soooo worried.  She told me to take it a day at a time and view each week as another step / rung on the ladder....  

Georgie - sorry to hear about your neighbour      .  I hope all is going well apart from that and that you're keeping your feet warm as toast!    

Clucky - how are you?  Your DH really does sound lovely.....  Are you keeping sane?    

Lukey - How are you feeling today? I am around this morning and then later on.  Very glad to help if I can. I'm having my hair done this afternoon        This is my third new hairdresser in a year and I am praying that she is going to be a goodie!   

Vicks - I hadn't realised that you were so far into your natural cycle!  How are you doing?  What is the drug that your taking - I haven't heard of it before.  Do they monitor you and wait until your lining is at-the-ready?


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Fee          A nice high HCG result today please!      Don't worry about symptoms at this stage.  I read somewhere that sore boobs start at around 6 weeks. I think the temp increase is related to progesterone levels so if you're taking your cyclogest that should be ok too. We are all sending you every possible good vibe for this to work      . Thanks for the gorilla glue - I need all the help I can get!

Morning Lukey       I like your style taking the wine on the walk! You are such a strong amazing character. I know you must be feeling awful but here you are cheerful as ever with your good advice for everyone else.    

Harris - did you manage to get the scan sorted? What a nightmare. Hope it all went well in the end.  

Vicks - the natural FET sounds very relaxed! Do you just have to wait for the lining to look right and then do the transfer or is there more to it than that? Thanks for the feedback from the fertility show. That's interesting about the US v Spain seminar. 

Hope - welcome again . I was too excited about Fee yesterday to say it properly! I can't believe that nurse. What was she trying to achieve?? As Lukey says, one step a time. Your results so far are perfect.     for your scan.

Hi Coco - sorry DH is not for hire! I have a list of chores that will take him an eternity to complete and at the moment he's just about managing shopping, cooking and washing up!

Georgie - I think you should be using some of Fee's gorilla glue around now!     I think you are right to keep busy. I am going a bit crazy with all this enforced rest!

Thanks for all your nice comments about DH. To be honest, he was driving me nuts but you've all made me realise how lucky I am! I peed on a stick this morning. It was negative but I strained and squinted and held the stick at a very particular angle to the light until I could see the very faintest shadow of a second line! Then I took a photo of it and there was nothing there at all, so I think my eyes are playing tricks and seeing what I want them to see. At least it keeps the dream alive.

Lots of love and   to all

love Clucky xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2..

Coco - How are you today?  I know exactly what you mean about costs - the whole thing is eye watering....             Shady Grove do a deal where you can egg share with another two ladies which reduces the cost enormously.  The refund programme you get six goes (plus frozen embies) and if you aren't successful you get all your money back.  You can opt out at any time.   The Shared Egg / Shared Risk programme does reduce the cost significantly, but its still a big hit!!

Hi Sally and to everyone else.   

AFM - things are looking up.  I have managed to stop screeching at DH     (a new day and all that), the scan is sorted for Friday and IM were ok with that and I've made contact with an accupuncture lady who will come to the hotel pre and post transfer which sounds positively heavenly....   After my flap yesterday I made a Master List of things to do.....  It made me feel much better!  We've also decided to cut out our weekend plans as we've got too much on.  DH aunt and uncle were coming to stay and we were going out for dinner.  We've decided to keep the babysitter and have a nice meal together...   I'm looking forward to a weekend calm.

Love and hugs to everyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Clucky - what DPO are you?    If you saw a v feint line then it must be surely?! how fab if we had two on the trot!   
Harris - thnx - will PM you some sily questions   ..soooooooo when is EC likely to be then? have you booked a nice hotel in Barca and will DS be going too?    

I have decided to do herbs and acu in London full on while I "transition" - sure it will be pointless but worth a pop - should help to relax me too 

xxx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Fee – lots of congrats      hope the hcg is great   

Vicks and Harris …thanks for your thoughts re the negative nurse…I thought I was going loppy and even apologised to her by letting her know I am worried sick and it doesn’t help to have someone pre empt the worst..to which she replied by going over ALL the negatives again      .. glad to know I am not the only one who wants to remain hopeful without having people reminding me of my age and mc every step of the way. Thanks for your words..you made me feel reassured I was normal and not being unreasonable.

Vicks…glad the dilapan is suiting you better now- good luck for your scan   

Coco- how are you…thanks for liking my post…  

Clucky..thanks for your welcome…im glad you agree with me re the nurse..i will try to talk to the other nurse when I call..she is much more upbeat and less patronising. I just wanted to ask when your OTD is..if you are testing early..or even on test day then please don’t ignore the shadow of a line..please test again a couple of days later…my test line got darker in the afternoon of the same day that it was almost a shadow in the morning,,,it took til today to get properly dark..(intenet cheapies..they are not as sensitive as they claim)… try a first response test a day or two later..please don’t give up..i thought mine was a BFN until a couple of days later..i think I had late implanting as I don’t think everyones embryos grow at the same rate..please keep us posted and wishing and praying for you    

lots of luv and luck to all ..and hello to everyone else   

lots of luv

hope xxx.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Clcuky - eeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  I think that sounds incredibly exciting.         I love the thought of you taking a photo!  Have you bought the chemist out yet?  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope - so annoying when people are are so negative - I guess they see all sorts and feel it better to urge caution - not easy when you've waited so long! Being 40, you can only hope and hope   ..... and you have a good name for that!!!    ...are you not on the Lister thread anymore then?


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

My result is only 50 today      

I am so upset, I don't know what to think

Fee

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Fee HONESTLY it is not a disaster - please go for another on Friday and see what it does - if it doubles it may be fine - I know an FF who had 64 and she has twins now      REALLY - so hard not to worry but honestly if that was me I'd be cautiously hopeful - anything over 50 is preggers you know


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Fee     I can imagine how worried you are but one HCG level doesn't tell you enough. Until you get a second test you won't know what's happening so hang in there.         Didn't you test negative until a couple of days ago? If so, it could be a late implanter so levels would still be a day or two behind.  Levels escalate so quickly one or two days could make a big difference.  ARGC consider anything over 25 to be positive. If you had tested yesterday and got 25, and then got 50 today that would be fine if you see what I mean. I know you'll be beside yourself with worry though. I wish there was some way for you to know for sure to end the agonising wait.  Really praying this works out well     
love Clucky xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Awww you guys are soooo great - I wanna cry.

Am I totally over-reacting?? Or I am just mad    

It is just that there were three of us that had levels below 100 when I cycled last year and all three of us ended up with chemicals.  So I thought that anything below 100 was likely to end up as a chemical?  From what you are saying, that is not the case..

The nurse didn't ask me to go back for a blood test, just to go for a scan in two weeks.  Not sure what to do - probably think about it - maybe head in sand would work for a while??

Thank you soo much Clucky and Lukey    

I don't know what I woudl do without this support

Fee
xx

Clucky - I know you are feeling nervous about your pending result..... thinking of you xxx

Lukey - I am soooo pleased to see you posting.  How are you feeling now?


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I go away for 24 hours and look what happened....

Fee... YOU ARE PREGGERS!!!     Just keep willing that HCG higher.  You have a fighter in there.  Remember what the embryologist said. Your tummy must be doing loops right now.  Nerves and excitement all at once.  We are rooting    for you and for a doubled result on Friday.  

Clucky... love the idea of you staring hard at your lines.  If you saw that second one, no matter how faint, then it was probably there.  It is still very early so     that it gets stronger and stronger.  I would probably have my test out on the street asking all the passers-by what they think   .

Hope... lovely news from you.  Thank you.  It certainly helps to here as many good results as possible.

Coco... Really sorry, I gave you duff info.  Charlie is my Godson, the son of one of my best friends.  He has now been transfered back to his own hospital in Dorchester and is doing very well... despite the morphine addiction!!  Thank you so much for your lovely thoughts and comments.  How did your meeting at the Lister go?  Sorry, if you have already said in a previous post.  Have been a bit dippy in the last few days.

Harris... I am so sorry about cutting you off this morning.  The note was just pushed through my door as I spoke to you.  I went to see my neighbour and he just looked so peaceful.  Incredibly sad.  I have lost such a lovely friend.  But at least he isn't suffering anymore.  His poor wife will now be doing that.  How fitting that he should die on Rememberance Day.  I will ring you later Harris.

Lukey... how are you today? 

Well, I have just heard from DH's replacement.  He is flying out on Friday   which means that DH could be back by next Wed.  I am so excited.

Love to everyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Georgie - that is the best news!! How exciting for you both   
Fee - they never say to go back but I'd honestly just turn up on Friday and do another - it is soooooo best to know IYSWIM        

I am feeling a little better today - thnx so much for asking..been researching a lot     

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Not long in so just a quicky tonight...

Clucky!     what fantastic news! I don't think you need to worry how faint it is.  I have done my fair share of pg tests and no way could I get a negative one to show the faintest hint of a line - and believe me I tried! It's so exciting, you have done it!! xx

Fi - as the other ladies have said, 50 is still pregnant.  I know you are worried, and understandably so, but do go back for another hcg test in a few days - that will let you know a little more and am sending you loads of positive vibes.  Hang in there      

How are you today Lukey?  What have you been researching today?  I saw an article in Eve Standard about English couples at the IM in Spain and the fact that a large percentage of the ladies were taking their 'toy boys' with them!  There was also a piece about Jacqueline Gold (the Ann Summers owner) who has had a baby after visiting a clinic in the US - at the age of 48.  There is hope for us all!!

Georgie, you probably did say Charlie was your godson, I just have a brain like a sieve    GREAT news about DH - I can imagine all the sexy undies are clean and dried and waiting for his return?!   

Hi Harris and Hope  
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Fee - hope you are feeling better    (please redo the test on Friday )
Clucky - any new HPT news?!!!   
Hi Coco - did you sort your concerns about when to try again with the Lister?  

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All

Just a quick visit.  Wanted to say a huge congratulations to Fee - I had a low hcg when I was at the ARGC - it was just under 50 and they weren't worried.  It never actually doubled, but did go up significantly and it all worked out ok.  I would def. go back tomorrow and every second day if it makes you feel more reassured / gives you the info you want.  I do think the Lister are a little heartless with their come back in 2 weeks     Its like another 2ww all over again!

Clucky - any more tests?  I have everything crossed for you and have a good feeling......

Hope - how are you today?  

Georgie - so lovely to chat to you last night...  Not long to go now.  I am so impressed with your fortitude.


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Hi Lukey    how are you today? I know what you mean about keeping busy doing research. I think it helps to create new hope which you really need when you've been knocked for six. Hope you're starting to feel a little better   

Hi Coco - My DH is six years younger than I am. Does that make him a toy boy?   I hope you're feeling good these days and not fretting too much about your next treatment.

Fee - I would definitely do another test tomorrow if I were you only because I wouldn't be able to bear not knowing how it was all going.     

Georgie - brilliant brilliant news about DH coming home. You must be so excited.   Wouldn't it be perfect to welcome him home with good news        .  

Harris - So glad you got the scan sorted. Hope it goes well tomorrow.    So it will all happen very soon from the sound of things - will you need to stay in Barcelona for a few days? Your weekend plans sound heavenly! I think you are right to cut out anything that might over stress you. This game makes for a lot of tension - we have to let off steam to our DH's occasionally! 

Rebecca - hope you are ok   

Hi Vicks - hope the scan tomorrow is as it should be.      Which clinic are you at? I'm sure you've told us before but my pea-brain has forgotten!

Hi Hope - how are you today? Are you as relaxed as you sound? 

OK Ladies - another very very faint line this morning - and it's 13dpo today so wouldn't it be more definitive by now? I also had bad cramps last night which is not a good sign but the cat has stopped sleeping on my feet which is a good sign! I'll think I'll accost the postman with my peestick to see what he thinks!

love to all
Clucky
xxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2

Hi Coco and Vicks - how are you both today?  Vicks - have you got a scan tomorrow too?     

Lukey - I'll send you a PM later about your questions.  

AFM - not much to report here.  My hair is a success which is a great relief!        I still have a little bit of AF left on day 7, so can't imagine that my lining will be anywhere near ready when I have my scan tomorrow, but it will be good to check that there is no other activity!  I'm off to London today, but hope to check in later.

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Everything crossed Clucky    - when you say v v feint - do you mean just less then the other line or a shadow type line?  2 days early can mean lots more action between now and Sat!!   

Enjoy the day Harris - no rush on the PM....


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for all your advice.  I rang Rolf last night because I was so distraught and he basically said that one low value meant nothing, but that I should have the test just if I wanted to put my mind at rest.

To be honest, I am not sure if I can put myself though it hence the new picture .....  I get myself in such a state ... In any case, what does another value tell you except that for that moment in time it is growing.

If 50 is good enough for Harris, it's good enough for me....  Oooooo Harris, you are getting closer !!!!!!!!  What have they told you about the donor by the way.

Clucky - I am not sure which pee stick you are using but if you use first response,there is no shadow line.  Mine was very faint and still came up at 50IU in the bloods which is way over the cut off of 25IU.  Why don't you try that one?  Definitely accost the postman, even if it is just for fun!  Don't worry about the cramps by the way - I don't think that means anything....  I had what I was sure was period pain which then turned into something else

Vicks - where you gone?

Coco - do you get a free toy boy with the Spanish Clinic then?

Harris - good news on the hair- what did you have done?  I am an ex-hairdresser by the way.

Georgie - yayyyyy "the man from del monte is coming home"


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

Bookmarking, will come back later xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Special      for Clucky today    
Fee - what did you decide?


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Me too - I am really praying that the 'faint' turns good for you Clucky        

AFM - I decided that a repeat blood would only reassure me for a nano second because pregnancies do fail in the following days.  I just can not put myself through any more close monitoring - maybe I am a coward, dunno.

Anyway, I have decided that if this one fails, I am going for donor.  I have reached the limits of my emotional endurance.

Fee
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

one step at a time Fee ...you are in with a good chance and the gamble is just whether it is a good egg or not      ....I understand how you feel about the bloods - I guess you could do a digi before the scan to know more?.....     I am HOPING so much for you and Clucky     

   DH has just been accosted on his run by the mad local gamekeeper for tresapassing


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Very Funny Lukey!   I didn't know there was such a thing gamekeepers outside of Scotland these days! Your DH must have been surprised! How are you doing?

Fee - I really admire you - you have the right attitude.    You're so right - there's no way of telling if it's the one good egg by a single test.

Harris - did you have a major haircut? Hope the scan goes well today.   You're right though - day 7 would be early for a perfect lining. Do you need to send the results to IM afterwards before you will know the next steps?

Georgie - meant to say - sorry about your neighbour.   

Hi Coco, Vicks, Rebecca, Hope and Pinkflowers

Well I'm a nervous wreck. I've been using clearblue tests with the +/- results and I read yesterday that they can be unreliable. (Have you seen the website called peeonastick? I thought I was obsessed!) Anyway, I ran to Boots this morning and got the first response one (Thanks Fee!). Today's results are a faint positive on FR and faint pos on CB.   OTD is tomorrow so we'll see what that brings. 

love to all
a very nervous Clucky
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking good Clucky|! EVERYTHING crossed!!!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Cluckyyyyyyyyyyy

this is amazing .......

To get a faint the day before OTD is reallllllllly reallllly positive

my faint was 16 dpo. I am not sure if I have heard of anyone with +be on a pee stick and an under 25 blood result

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Just a quick post...

Clucky - I have everything crossed for you and really hope that tomorrow brings good news.  How many brands do you have lined up          Didn't have a major cut, but have struggled with my colour over the last year - I've been almost black (my natural..) to brassy blonde!!  Now somewhere in the middle!!          

Big hug to you too Fee.  Totally understand about the bloods.        

My scan went really well - 92 Harley Street is gorgeous and the staff were very nice and professional.  Top scanning machine projecting images onto the wall etc!!  The sonographer looked slightly shocked as I dropped my tights... they have a special curtain area and give you a paper skirt.  Its a million miles from the ARGC in terms of comfort.  Anyway - good news, my lining is 7.6 and IM have said that we're ready to go as soon as the donor is ready.  My mobile is switched on and at the ready!!!  

Back tomorrow for more chat.  Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Clukey-wishing you every ounce of good luck for tomorrow!

Fee- Totally understand your feelings about the test. Have to say at CRGH, if they were worried would have you back for a test anyway. I think there are a few threads on here about HCG levels and as I understand they can be massively different so fingers crossed for the scan and lots of  . Have you tried acupuncture? Apparently there is some evidence that its useful in very early pregnancy,. Was advised by my guy to go for some sessions if I got a BFP.

Harris-glad scan went well, so exciting! Hope that phone rings soon!

Lukey-glad your feeling better, and research is always good. You did make me laff about your DH have this vision of him being chased by an old man with a sherlock holmes at and a gun! Hope he didn't have a gun!

AFM-They do the dilapan at CRGH for the first few cycles, its a sea weed rod, that gets put through your cervix and then absorbs moisture. As it abosrbs fluid it gets wider and dilates the cervix. It makes ET easier, apparently! I'm day 8 of my natural cycle so scan tomorrow to see how things are. Its just a matter of waiting for me to ovulate and then they will pop the embryo back about 4 days later. Thats if it thaws ok-fingers crossed!

Love to everyone else, have a good weekend!
Vicky


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, such positive news on our lovely thread.  Sorry I have been elusive again.  Have been at work all day yesterday and today and the entire population of the planet has been in.  Am pretty pooped.  I am just so excited to here all the news.

Clucky... your faint line is surely a great sign at this point.  I am sooooo hoping for a stronger line for tomorrow and sending you masses of dark blue thoughts  and of course lots of   .  I reckon the postman is the perfect person to quiz about your stick tomorrow.  Either him or the local gamekeeper!!  

Fee... What a very sensible decision.  I am still very excited for you though and feel that this is your time.  Whenever you decide to go for a test again, please know that I am there for you.  In the meantime, like you said, just enjoy being pregnant.   

Harris... hooray hooray hooray.  Have you booked you flight yet.  I am soooo excited for you and it is great to hear that you are excited too.  I am intrigued to see what colour your hair is now.  It changes every time I see you!!

Coco... not sure my DH wouldn't get on the first flight back to Afghanistan if he saw me in sexy undies right now.  It is truly frightening.  Big black bruises on my tummy, thunder thighs with bruises on too (where I keep catching them on door handles at work etc) and recently shrunken-to-flea-bite sized boobies.  Needless-to-say, my symptoms have all but disappeared and I am expecting a neg result on Mon.  No... I have the flannellette PJs at the ready   .  I may endeavour to shave my legs and nether regions in his honour though.  Any other suggestions?

Vicks... All sounds terribly undignified and painful.  I hope they are gentle with you at your clinic.  Seaweed up the jacksy doesn't sound very much fun.  All in a good cause though.  Very good luck with your transfer. I hope it goes smoothly.

Lukey... DH and I got accosted by our local gamekeeper too!!!  They are a scary bunch.  Makes us sound like we live in amazingly posh estates, though, doesn't it.  Oops... maybe you do   .  So glad you are beginning to feel a wee bit better.

Well, I have the weekend off and am keeping it all to myself.  Am so looking forward to sleeping in with my pussycats in the howling wind and rain.  Unfortunately then have to get up and clear my bathroom of the plasterboard rubble that is now all over the floor.  In my keenness to show DH that I have done something while he's been away.  I have ripped out the shower in preparation for a new one.... and pulled all the plasterboard off the walls too.  Am now having to get a plasterer in PDQ to ammend things.  

Speaking of DH... his flight is on Thurs night and he lands at Brize Norton on Fri morning at 8am.  Yippee    

Finally, it seems close.  We have a wedding to go to on the sat followed sadly by my lovely neighbours funeral on the Tues.  We will eventually get time alone, I hope.  Looking forward to wine and hankypanky... assuming test is neg (oooo I hear you all shouting at me   .

Must go now.  Have babbled for long enough... Sorry.

G x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All!

*Clucky* -      How are you? Hope you've had a good result. Maybe you are consulting the postman as we speak? Will be logging in to check.     
*Vicks  * - that sounds intriguing. Seaweed !! I have never heard of that before, but it sounds brilliant and if it helps, bring it on!!    How close to ovulation do you think you are? Fingers crossed for you over the next few days...    
*Fee* - hope all is well this morning and you are beginning to feel a bit more relaxed.   
*Georgie* - so glad that you are having a calmish weekend too! Don't give up on everything yet.... You are very strong not to test early and I'm going to follow your example.    Keep those feet warm and leave the bathroom remodel until next week!! So excited that you have a return date for DH - you must be feeling soooooo excited! Talking of grooming... a friend once tried to create a heart shape in her 'lady garden' - she cut herself three times and said it looked very off putting!!   
*Lukey *  - how are you today? Have you and DH anything nice planned for this weekend? How is the plotting going?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2...

*Coco* - How are things? I told my DH about the toy boys and we had a bit of a laugh about toyboy spotting! I told him that he certainly didnot classify.  
This common ground of game keepers is very interesting.....     I love the thought of your DH being chassed Lukey! What happened to you Georgie?? 
*Hi Pink flowers!*

We were almost blown away last night and the big weather looks as if its settled in for the day. I love lying in bed listening to the rain and wind....

Babydust to all. Love, Harris xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Warning - a me post coming up!

Stupidly I didn't pee on a stick this morning so have lost my control reference! HCG result is only 35 at 15dpo so I really need to know if it's heading in the right direction or not. Another sleepless night ahead before tomorrow's blood test.....

love Clucky xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

....I would too Clucky  - though two days might be better? COME ON EMBIE!!!!

Georgie - so much luck for your result - an IUI miracle is in oder!!!    

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Clucky

This is looking very positive and it is a pregnancy

XXXXXXX

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Clucky... it is not <4 and it is not an equivical 25.  That means     it is a BFP.  Keep praying and keep those positive thoughts and vibes that it will go up and up.  I certainly am from this end.

G xxx

Tee hee hee Harris.  Heart-shaped lady garden   .  Very brave lady.  Perhaps I could take the topiary one step further and do a helicopter in DH's honour!  May well end up in my own A&E department though.  Oh God, what a nightmare thought.  Think I will stick to short front and sides.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening 

How is everyone tonight?  Vicky, seaweed  I have never heard of that to be honest, hope it works though!  I can't imagine it's the most comfortable of processes but if it works, it's worth it!  x

Georgie, don't try the heart, I have a friend who tried to do a similar thing and ended up with one side almost bald!!    I am sure he'll be sooo happy to see you despite the bruises and hairy legs!  I think you have been so good not to test, I can't help myself so I admire your self control x

Hi Harris - great news about the lining!  It all seems to be happening so fast for you at the moment, it's amazing.  I keep seeing ladies with seemingly younger partners at the Lister, so not sure if it really is a trend of whether it's just me not having a clue!

Georgie - wow, a bfp!!!     I did think that over 25 was unequivocal so you are deffo pregnant   What time is your blood test tomorrow - sending you loads of positive vibes!

Hi Lukey, how are you today, hope you are having a nice weekend?

Hi Fiona, have you had any more symptoms?  Am keeping everything crossed and sending you lots of      at this difficult time  

I am ok, I phoned the Lister and they advised me to send an email (which probably makes sense) but I have been waiting to get the results of immunes blood tests (that the NHS actually agreed to do!!).  Apparently they have all come back 'normal' but there is some problem with blood clotting...not sure what this means so I have to go back again for bloods...I might just email the Lister without the blood results, although I'll try to get the actual results on Monday to include them as it's probably better.

Hope you are all having lovely weekends xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Coco... I know you meant Clucky and her BFP.  Just letting everyone else know that, just in case they think I have gone against my own promise and tested early.    

Don't worry though... it may be a good omen   

G x


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

GAWD I thought I'd missed it then?!!    ...Hope so Georgie!!!    are you going to wait til tomorrow?   

Coco - good that they have picked something up - make sure the Lister know exactly the tests you have had though cos most NHS places don't do the full whack ones IYSWIM and it may mean you need extras? 

Clucky - everything crossed that the next few days sees that number rising   

Fee - you ok?    

So lucky to have DH - we have had a few little chats about DE this w/e and where we may go and why etc and he is being so lovely about it all - he so wants to get it all right even though I can tell he thinks it is all a little strange (which it is). I have asked him to tell me if he is ever feeling unsure about something as I am aware that I am little ahead of him with all the info etc etc  ...I really want us to feel we are in this together; at every step IYSWIM   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lukey... it is so much easier when you are both on the same wavelength.  We ladies often feel like we make all the decisions alone and it can be awfully lonely. It is great to hear that you are both talking DE in such a positive way.  If it leads to a baby at the end of it, it will be a dream come true.  That is our common goal, no matter what the journey to get there is.

Well it is a BFN for me, I'm sad to say.  I have tested early as I am off today and couldn't face an early start at work tomorrow after testing.  No shadows, faint lines or pink elephants I'm afraid. Definately one solitary lonely line.  I knew it though, as my symptoms (sore boobs) disappeared on Thursday, the same as every other time.  I am a little sad  but I have so much to look forward to this week that I am not going to let it get me down.  I am looking forward to a break and then will go full steam in the next one in Jan /Feb time.  

I have found myself a truly wonderful girl who will donate on my behalf if I go for DE in this country which means I go to the top of the list here in Salisbury, so I have lots of options to think about.

Thank you for all the support.  It has been a long 2 weeks this time and I am glad it is over.

Have a lovely day everyone.  

Fee and Clucky..... Keep those numbers rising please   

Georgie xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Georgie - do bear in mind that you have tested before your OTD.  There is still a proportion of women who won't show a positive before their OTD.  I have to say, I doubt if mine would have come up as it was still quite faint two days later.   I think you are amazing in the way that you deal with things - I know you feel the pain, but you are soooo gooood at looking forward.  None of us know the way things are going to turn out - each any every cycle is different - and it only takes that one good egg.  xxxxxx       

Clucky - I am sooooooooo hoping for good news today - you are so much braver than me - I just couldn't face it.           

Lukey - it is really nice to read that you are looking at DE - it is not the traditional approach to a family and therefore does require soul searching, but I think the wonderful thing about it is being able to grow your baby and feel it in your tummy and then give birth to it ...  you are making a good start.  My good friend from Scotland came for the weekend and she told me that she meant what she said a year ago "she will donate eggs for me" awwwwwww - I am sooooo touched.  Have you got someone who would be willing to donate for you?  I was very impressed with IM in Spain.  I telephoned them some months ago and they talked to me for ages.  It was in my plan to have a trip to Barcelona and do all the paperwork etc had this cycle turned out differently.  Their success rates were about 70% I think.  Couldn't help thinking ..my god what would it be like to have 70% odds in your favour??  Would make a nice change from Dildo Jo trying her damnedest to find more than two follicles (that is me, btw).  I know it must be really hard but are you starting to feel any better yet Lukey?      

Coco - good luck with the bloods .... what will they do about the clotting thing?

Harris - great news about  the lining.  I know what you mean about the modesty thing.  It made me laugh when they gave me a modesty skirt at embryo transfer.  I thought, well the doc took out the eggs, so he has seen everything there is to see at very close range.  The nurses shove their microphones up there when they scan you .... and now you want to give me a skirt to cover my modesty      .  Harris - what happens next, I am confused about when the donor starts cycling? PS I love listening to the wind and rain too.  

Vicks - great news....  I had my cervix widened too actually and I never knew how they did it.  Very exiting news for you.  So you could be pupo in around a week or so.  

AFM - well I am permanent knicker checking duty which does not leave a huge amount of time for anything else.  I don't have any cramping or blood, so I taking that as a good sign.  As for any other symptoms, well still a few twinges and I am really bloated - just like before you start a period, but permanently from morning till night..... the bladder pressure seems to have eased off and I keep waking up in the middle of the night sweating.  I am still hugely anxious but I am trying to forget about it.  Easier said than done.  I just keep thinking "the dream could end at any moment"  Any time now, i could go to the loo to find blood, and that would be that.  But my sister said that i should try to take comfort in the fact that the eggs deemed as a good one by the embryologist, and that is the best start I could hope for.

Lastly.  Shall we go for Friday 11th December for a meet up?  well I am free and would love to meet anyone else who is free too .  You are all such a lovely supportive bunch of people, it would be really nice to meet you face to face.

Love to all  



Fee

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh Georgie     ...it sure was a long wait for you this time..I am so sorry it was not meant to be..it is hard regardless isn't it? I did laugh at Pink Elephants but I know what you mean...and tbh I do think a straight snowy   is better than what I got twice - feint lines for a few days then nowt  - it does your head in    Take care and I'm so glad DH is coming back soon...go for the F-Up and get a plan together and give it your best shot in few months if that is what you want to do   ...Lovely that you have had some donation news - but save that for a rainy day  

Fee - of course it must be so worrying - but all you can do is sit tight I guess    ....DE has always been our next option - for a while now realy esp as right form my frist IVf I have known I'd have few and cr*p eggs   - that does not make it any easier though when the final curtain is finally drawn - but it does make us a little more prepared IYSWIM....I think we can all only continue on this journey as best as we see fit and I have done LOTS of research into the many "issues" re DE, for both us, the donor and the child and our decision re tx will fall out of that thinking IYSWIM. I may differ slightly to you in that I do not want a known donor (not because I plan to keep it all a secret as I don't  but because I think it would all be a little close to home for us......I can see the benefits on paper though for sure!) oh and I differ from you in a another way too  - you are preggers mrs so no DE talk        

I may be free on the 11th for lunch - need to check though  - any more takers?...

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon All!

Georgie - I am so, so, sorry my dear          I really hoped that you would have an iui miracle and I'm so sorry that you've got a BFN.          You are so stocial about it all and you made me laugh with your pink elephants, but you must be feeling really flat.  Look after yourself and focus on DH coming home at the end of the week.              

Clucky - Congratulations to you!!!             I am so excited for you and LOVE the internet stats that you found!  Hopefully you'll get a rise today and you can feel a bit more relaxed!        

Fee - Your sister is right and you should take heart from having such a good embie.        You are totally right about the modesty following the very blush making thoughts of egg collection!!  I think in Spain I'll go modest until told otherwise


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part Two..

Lukey - so glad that you and DH are having some good chats about ED.  As Georgie says, everything is so much easier when you are both on the same wavelength...  Glad that you are beginning to sound a bit better too...      

Coco - good luck with the bloods.  Are you going to email the Lister tomorrow?  I think I have a similar thing - I have to take Clexane injections as my blood clots too much...  They are done in the tummy and are ok.  I took them from ovulation until 36 weeks so my tummy was rather black and blue by then!!  Really good that you could get some tests done on the NHS - what a lovley doc you have!

I'm free on 11th too!  I can't wait to meet up with all you lovely people.  

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Georgie     I'm so truly sorry - I was really hoping the gods would smile on you this time.  You are so brave and positive - I really admire you for looking on the plus side and planning ahead already. I'm so glad your lovely DH is coming home this week - have they fixed a day yet? You need support going through all of this and having him back home will make it better for you    

Lukey - your DH sounds lovely. I think with DE it's hard for men to understand how it might feel for us (not having the genetic link but having the biological link) and it's really lovely that your DH is taking the time to get to grips with it - it's not easy. You sound a bit more positive - I really hope you are feeling a little better day by day   

Fee - not sure I am braver than you! Just doing what I'm told by ARGC! I am keeping lots of positive vibes winging your way      and hope that those symptoms are  the good kind   Thanks for those stats - made me feel lots better.

Harris - I've always wanted to dye my hair blonde but I am too chicken! Such good news about your lining - bet you can't wait for that call! Do you need to be ready to jump on a plane at a moment's notice or will you get a few days advance warning?

Vicks - sounds like they are being very thorough and making sure everything is just right for your ET.   

Coco - I'm glad you are having those tests done just to rule out anything that might be affecting the uterine environment. You've had a good success rate so far at getting BFPs so maybe a little help on the immunes is what's missing for you. Baby aspirin and clexane are widely used for clotting issues.

We're sitting here anxiously waiting for today's call. Like exam results only a million times worse! I worked myself into a nervous frenzy yesterday expecting the call before lunch - and insisting to DH that we had to hang around London to wait in case we had to go back. They said we should go home and eventually called us. I must say they didn't sound too upbeat about our results so we are trying to be prepared for the worst today whilst still remaining positive! Impossible!

Love and    and   to all
Clucky
xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Ohhhhh Clucky
How awful to be still waiting.....

I am sat in m&s cafe .... Been checking for news ...

I feel sick just thinking about it... God knows how you must feel about it

I have said a little prayer for you.... And am desparately hoping this comes good

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Bad news   . Levels dropped to 24 today. I think it's pretty much unheard of for falling HCG levels to have a happy ending. We're not allowed to stop meds though and have to go for another test on Tuesday which I'm sure will just confirm it's game over. In the meantime the torture continues.
Oh another thing - DH has just told me he is a having a wobble about DE.  

Hope you are all having a much better day than this!  

love Clucky
xxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Clucky

what a shxt day for you.  I am sorry to hear your news.  

They must think there's a chance if they haven't stopped the meds

as for DH, he will be fine Clucky..... It is just different for men with the donor thing.  He wil be feeling very mixed up love


thinking of you 

Xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh what a rubbish day 

Clucky...   I am so sorry to hear your news, I was really hoping it would be good news for you today    If they want you to keep taking meds though, does this mean there is still a chance, however small?     I'm so sorry that you have to go through more torture for the next couple of days, it's so unfair    I know what you mean about DH's and DE.  Mine is still in the denial stage about it at the moment, it is leading to some arguments   but, as Fi said, they aren't quite so far in their thinking about it as we are and I am sure, when you are both feeling a little better, he will come round again  

And Georgie   so sorry to read that you have also had a bfn.  I know you weren't that optimistic but I think there is still always that tiny gimmer of hope that we try to keep hidden away, just in case.  I know you have your plan in place for Jan / Feb, which you can look forward to but I know it will be hard for the next few days at least  .  And your DE news, although you won't need it!, IS FANTASTIC. X

Hi Lukey, how are you today?  I understand what you mean about having an unknown donor - I have been giving it some thought myself and I think I would agree with your decision to go for unknown. I think it would be, for me, too difficult to picture my donor in the years to come although of course, everyone is different!  First things first however, I have to persuade DH to consider donor eggs ...otherwise, anyone have a spare brother / b-i-l /male best friend that fancies trying for a baby?!   

Hi Harris    Thanks for the info on blood clotting.  I've been looking it up on the internet and didn't realise it was linked to miscarriage...doh!  I have heard of lots of ladies having to take baby asprin and clexane so I need to make another blood test appt asap...I think I've had a range of tests that were recommended by the Lister so I hope the nhs ones are comprehensive!

Hi Fi.  I hope you are feeling a little more optimistic today?  Easy to say, hard to do, I know!  However, you haven't had any bleeding and it's been several days since your test so this could all be a very good sign - I hope!   

As for meeting up on Friday 11th, is it lunch or dinner?  I might be able to do lunch, can deffo do dinner...let me know, it would be great to meet up with you all 

xxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

We seem to have a split between who can make lunch and who can make dinner.

I was wondering if a solution would be to have an early dinner - say 6- 6.30pm?  this way we would be heading home at a reasonable time (for anyone with work) and there will be plenty of trains.  Will anyone be driving?

I am happy whatever we do.

Fee

PS - Clucky -


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh Clucky    ..I am so sorry.....it is always a gamble as to what will happen but I was so hoping for you    As for the meds....you must do what they say (I guess ) but really and honestly when I had my level of 29 at The Lister and it fell to 23 they told me to stop there and then - next level was the next day and it was 8    .....so sorry.

Georgie - I know the "next day' is the hardest - waking up with that hollow feeling etc etc.....hope you are ok   

Ladies re the DE/DH thing.....I just want to tell you you are not alone.....tbh my DH was almost totally against the idea when we first discussed it 2 years ago...and I do not know of another FF whose DH was any different. The four FFs I "know" well have all had different journeys and ALL their DHs are now on board.  1 has their little baby, 2 have them on the way v soon and one is going through tx)....My DH is still dotting the is and crossing the ts but he even said last night (admittedly with 4 glasses of Pinot Noir inside him   ) that he was a little bit "excited". All I can suggest is waiting til after the pain of the BFN has subsided to start talking about it in dribs and drabs.....you can do all the research you want to in the meantime (and think things through) about what is impt to you etc etc so that you are equipped with the right info for him when he is ready to talk....I can't predict what each of your DHs will really want in the end of course but I do know that when faced with NOTHING ELSE that could work for you (my DH is v scared of adoption) - it is v likely to become a v lovely next option    . I think we also have to be ready to face the fact that we will always ie both us and our DHs, be sad about saying goodbye to our own eggs;  the pain will never go but it can be eased IYSWIM    

Re the 11th - please don't worry about doing it in the PM - I can't make it for dinner but just go ahead without me; it is fine honestly   

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

*Clcuky * - I am so sorry to read about your levels.     I really thought that you were off and you must be feeling so disappointed and distressed.    The ARGC had me taking meds for 7 days after dropping hcg levels and it was torture - pure misery.      Don't worry about DE. Your DH is probably as upset as you are and it will probably take him a while to think it all through. My DH took ages and changed his mind a couple of times  . He is now totally excited about it and even said that he wished he'd been more decisive / positive back in May and that he shouldn't have held us up. I just about fell of the sofa at this point..... Lukey is right - as soon as the only other option is adoption / doing nothing, they start thinking through the whole DE thing from a very different perspective. Take care       
*Georgie* - How are you this morning?    I tried to leave you a message yesterday and thought you'd changed your message to an automated one. This very nice sounding man called me this morning to tell me I had the wrong number which was very nice of him. I'll try you later on.  
*Lukey* -so glad that you are having some good chats and some good wine!    Your DH sounds like he is coming around.... How's your clinic research going? Have you spoken to anyone?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Fee - how are you?  I love your picture, it makes me laugh everytime I look at it.        Are you feeling a bit more optomistic?


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part Two..

Fee - how are you?  Are you feeling a bit more optomistic today?  I love your ostrich - its very amusing    

Hi Coco!  Why don't you email the Lister with the list of tests you've had and ask if they need / recommend anything else?  Good to get all this done now.      

Hi Vicks and everyone else.  Love, Harris xxxxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clucky,

I am so sorry to hear about your levels.  I will be thinking about you at your next check.  Lots and lots of love.  I was so hoping for better news from you.  All is not lost yet though.    .

I am not too bad today.  I suppose it was so anticipated that I don't feel too bad.  As soon as my symptoms disappeared, I knew that was it.  I would love for it to be different one day but as it stands I seem to do exactly the same thing every time.  

Harris, I'm glad you have met a nice man, care of my answer phone, (or not, as it turned out).  I hope you don't start fantasizing now about anonymous tall dark handsome toyboys.  Your were getting a bit excited about that.  The oestradiol patches must be good.  Looking forward to them myself now   

Lukey,  Great news about DH.  I think these men always come around to our way of thinking in the end!!  

As for the 11th.  I'm afraid I can't do pm either as I have a christmas do on.  Also I hate rushing off to get trains etc and the last train to Salisbury is something silly like 10.30pm.  Like Lukey says, please carry on if Dinner is the best for people.  If not, though, I will definately come at lunchtime.  

Right... I am now losing the will to live, as I have been stuck in a hot office all day.  I hate admin with a passion   .  Am bunking off.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi again

Clucky - just checking in to wish you all the best of luck for tomorrow.        

I can do lunch on the 11th.  I've slightly lost track about who can do what....!  

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

You are all so lovely - thanks for keeping me sane!

Georgie -     the first few days are the worst but keeping busy helps. Do you find yourself wondering about the details of why it hasn't worked this time? It would be so much easier if there were clear answers every time. You have lots of good plans and options ahead - your time will come. We will make that romantic movie of you giving your DH the good news another time xx

Harris - thanks for telling us about your DH's acceptance of DE. It's funny that he wishes he'd agreed sooner! Men!

Lukey - I'm so pleased you are making good progress with your DH. It sounds like he will be really supportive when you decide to make a start. Are you talking to a few different clinics now? We had IM (plus others in Spain), Shady Grove, Cape Fertility Clinic and CRM on our list. I also looked into recruiting our own donor but haven't made much progress on that front yet apart from joining some dodgy websites! Your PInot strategy is an excellent idea - I might borrow it!

Fee                How are you feeling?              

Coco - sounds like Harris may have  found you an eligible suitor (at least with a good telephone manner!) if your DH doesn't play ball   

Vicks - hope all is progressing well for your FET    

I was just caught off guard by my DH yesterday because we had already agreed our DE plan before commencing this cycle (I always like a back-up plan!) but since he agreed to it he's been analysing it more in his own mind (never a good idea!)  I have now planted some new positive seeds in his mind (epigenetics, it's just one cell etc) so I think he will be ok. He has said he will go ahead regardless of how he feels but I want him to be happy with it - it's too important to drag someone into it against their better judgement.

I can do any time on 11th by the way. 

lots of love 
Clucky
xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All,

Clukey-thinking of you for tomorrow-heres hoping for a little miracle!  

Georgie-can't remember whether I've posted since your BFN, if not heres lots of  . Counting down the days until DH gets home, sure he will make things better. Heres hoping that 2010 brings you new luck.

Fee-how you coping with your wait? whens the scan? thinking of you, it must be worse than the 2ww.

Lukey-hope you're feeling better and getting round to researching the clinics. I will be very interested to see what info you pick up. THeres something quite refreshing about thinking about treatment with a 60% success rate rather than a 5%!

Harris-Hows things progressing with you?

Coco-I hope you get some answers re the bloods and that there is something new they can offer you on the back of them

AFM-day 11 natural cycle, follicle 17mm, no LH surge as yet so on daily scans and pee sticks until i ovulate and then blasto-boy goes back 4 days later-just waiting!

Love to everyone-I can do the 11th eveing as far as I know and if you are fairly central will probably be able to do lunch as well, Vicky


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Clucky - how are you love?  What a gittish time this has been for you.  It is soooooo disappointing.       Sounds like your DH just needs to think through every single worry before he can happily go forward.  Is it worth asking him to verbalise his concerns.  Some of them may be easily resolved by talking.  And I reckon one of the differences between men and women is that most women like the back-up plan - I know I am 4 steps ahead.    The thing is,  the alternatives to donor, do not allow you to watch and feel your baby grow inside of you,  experience it being born (though I understand that the whole child birth thing is overated), and have it from day 1.  And I always think to myself that you would have to be a nice person to donate eggs.  I hope you find some peace over the coming days and weeks.       

Harrrisssssss - how is your little one?

Coco - how are you?  Do you think you could make it for lunch on the 11th because we would all loooooooove to meet you   

Lukey - I think you are doing incredibly well - I am sure that it is really difficult and painful but I can see you are looking forward.  Using the word exited, makes me exited... Harris is showing the way.

Georgie - been thinking about you today.... hope you are counting the days down to DH returning.  And getting your naughty undies ready.  I am afraid most of my undies are a light gray colour.  Equally as poor in style as in colour.  Good job my DH is a face man      

AFM, well I am feeling more optimistic - mainly due to Harris telling me about her levels, but also what Rolf said has sunk in - he is not the slightest bit worried.  And I think, the fact that I up three times in the night to pee, have no cramping, no blood, am bloated, constipated, with a new blue vein on my booby, has to be a good sign.  Still not having a blood test - pregnancies can fail at any stage.

Now here's something I forgot to tell you which I hope will make you laugh....

When I went for egg collection, they gave me three things - yes?  the gown thing, the slippers, and the hat.... So I gets ready when told, but didn't put my hat on because I thought I would wait.  As I am sat waiting, I looked at the 'hat' and it really looked like it had a hole in.  What a strange thing I thought.  Anyway, the porter came back to collect me and I have the 'hat' in my mits - I was just about to put it on, when he says "oooooh, you need to put the pants on"   PANTS?? ..... Oh shix! it's not a hat then.  And the holes are not for my pigtails    

Over and out

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Fi -    thank goodness that wasn't me!  I would have been sitting there with the thing on my head! Although, one question - why two holes....maybe there are aspects to ec and et I don't want to know!  .  I'm so glad you are feeling more positive, you have every reason to!  It's funny, you have also given me a bit more hope about my own tx.  I was feeling quite down and a bit negative about my next tx but you've proved it can and does happen x

Hi Georgie, how are you today?  Not long til DH comes home!  .  I hope you are ok tonight  

Hi Vicks, your tx seems to be going so quickly!  Are you at the Lister, forgive me, I've forgotten.

How are you doing Clucky?  I've been thinking about you today.  It must be such a horrid wait for you, the not knowing is the worst part.  .  I think DH having a wobble is nothing to worry about, sometimes when plan A doesn't work out and plan B is real, it takes a while to adjust to that new reality.  He sounds a sweetie though your DH, I am sure it will all be fine x

Hi Harris, any news on your donor yet, how do you know how far along they are?  I think it's incredible how they get the two cycles to work in tandem with each other, good for us ladies who need it too! xx

Hi Lukey, I hope you are well too.  How are you doing, you seem to be coping very well but I know sometimes underneath there is still a raw bit.   It will be lovely to meet you - and all the ladies - on 11th.

It looks like the 11th lunchtime is the most popular.  Are we going to do a London venue?  Or somewhere on the M4 way?  When we decide roughly a venue, we can PM the details of where we are meeting - I sometimes forget this forum can be read by the whole world, so probably best if we keep the details between us


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Will do more later as off out for the day......Call me mental    but can we PM final meeting details rather than post them? I am cool with anywhere but London best for me as I have to train it  - perhaps somewhere Sloane Sq way as we all know it? Need to still check I can come but think it will be ok


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning 

Lukeyyy - hope you have something fun planned for today     I am going for a massage   .  My alternative to accupuncture.

Coco - you have every reason to be hopeful - it is not unusual for women our age to have a a chemical and a miscarriage (unfortunately) so I think you can put this down to bad luck.  The fact that you have got pregnant twice is a really good sign.  I don't know if this helps but I am a maths person, and so I think in terms of likelihood.  At our age, 80-90% of our eggs are duff (genetically abnormal).  Therefore there is approximately a 10-20% chance of pregnancy per mature (probably fertilised) egg you produce (if IVF corrects whatever the issue is).  Unfortunately there is also the 40-50% miscarriage rate to content with.... The probability of having two miscarriages at 42 just through chance is around 25%.  The probability of having three miscarriages is 12.5% (just through bad luck) - so although it is completely possible, you would be bloomin unlucky to have another.  The proportion of genetically abnormal eggs rises further over the age of 43.  There is obviously the aspect of giving your body and mind a rest between treatments, but personally, I would try to get as many treatment cycles in before 43 without compromising the outcome by having too short gap between cycles.  Obviously I am no doctor, so don't take my advice as anything other than 'maths'.

Anyway, hope that is reassuring for you Coco.  

London is great for me - I can meet you anywhere - but Lukeys suggestion seems a good idea to me  .

Fee
xx


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

I've not posted for ages but have occasionally lurked!

Just wanted to say what a lovely bunch of girls you are. So fab and supportive to each other. 

At the moment we're in a bit of a black hole, saw the lovely Mr Trew at Harley Street who found lots of polyps but luckily no scarring from my m/c and erpc, was a natural conception.. He was vvvvvvv blunt about chances of conception with my eggs and gave me really awful stats about m/c i.e if we got pg with OE would have about 80% m/c risk due to grand old age of 43 and low AMH 1.7.

So have been trying to come to terms with DE, saw the lovely Penny at Serum in Athens, amazing woman so kind and caring, who wants me to have polyps out, one last go at natural bfp using DHEA, any one been on them? And then if not out to see her for TX.

But enough of me, just wanted to wish you all the very best and will try and keep up with all your progress.

love pinkflowers xxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon All!  The sun is shining!!     

Clucky - how are you doing?  You're probably still up in London having your bloods done...  Fingers crossed for you                          Someone said that your DH sounds fab - he really does and I'm sure he'll come aruond if thats the way you want to go.  

Fee - it sounds like you have symptoms!!      Have you booked your scan?  Just take each day as it comes, but keep your feet warm and toes crossed!  I LOVED your EC story        I don't know why they do the whole pants thing....  The second hole is for a suppositry (sp) in case they need it.  After my hysteroscopy at the ARGC I had horrible bowels etc the next day and freaked at all this white stuff!  They had given me one without telling me....  I was furious for days!!  enjoy your massage.  

Vicks - how are you feeling today?  It sounds like your cycle is going really well and shouldn't be too long before you get your surge.  I'm afraid that I don't really undertand how a natural cycle works, but am intrigued to hear more about the seaweed!  


xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2...

Lukey - I hope you're doing something nice today!  xx  

Coco - stay positive...                

Georgie - lovely to chat to you earlier.    

We've not had our call yet and I'm trying hard not to stare at the phone and check that its still working!  I should be getting on with some of my chores that I need to do before we go.....  Very happy with Sloane Square or Waterloo if most of us are training it.  Vicks - what would suit you best?  Quite agree about pm'ing the details.  

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just a real quicky as manic at work!

I wanted to send    to Clucky for tests today. Thinking about you and your DH and wishing you so much luck for a good result!

Phone, please ring for Harris!  And not one of those dodgy phone calls Georgie had please 

Hi Vicks, Pinkflowers, Fi (the pregnant lady in WGC   ), Lukey and Georgie
xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

Fee - I love the ticker! Go Girl!!     Thanks for your stats - I was just getting worried about having two chemical pregs this year but it makes prefect sense now. I laughed for the first time in days when I read about your, erm, hat! I think it is mortifying to think about what they do during EC - I try not to think about it when speaking to the lovely doctors and nurses afterwards!  By the way I am thinking of retraining to teach maths! Any tips?

Lukey - hope you are having a fab day somewhere lovely x

Georgie - how are you feeling?    Hope the excitement of DH coming back will help you to get over the horrible BFN     

Hi Harris - you must be on tenterhooks. Does it depend on how quickly the donor is responding?  

Coco - I think Fi's analysis is spot on for your situation. Your next cycle is sounding promising already!    

Vicks - not long now!    I've always wondered, what happens to your normal follicle/egg when you do a FET? Does it just quietly disappear?

Pinkflowers - I took DHEA for a while. Its supposed to help with egg quality in older women but the evidence is scant at this stage. Also, unless you are deficient in DHEA it can increase testosterone which is bad for eggs - so if you can, try to get tested every few weeks while you are taking it. It's supposed to take 3 months to have an effect. I never managed to take it for that long between cycles though. I also tried resveratrol this time. One of the SIRM doctors was doing a study on it, but again no real evidence! 

I'm off to make a Christmas Cake - that always cheers me up. (but when I say always, I have only ever done it once before!)

love to all
Clucky
xxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi,

Clukey-I assume the follicle is released as normal and then disappears! They will pop the blastocyst back 4 days after ovulation, once it is proven on ultrasound. Hope chrimbo cake works out well!

Harris-hope that phone rings soon! the natural cycle is just that, no drugs for first half until i naturally ovulate and then they pop embie back at 4days post ovulation. I work at Warren street, so Waterloo probably slightly easier to catch up.

Fi-Pants for Ec-what a luxury! no knickers or nothing at CRGH! certainly no hats!

Pink Flowers-I'm sorry you had such a distressing consultation at Harley St. Penny from serum, sounds lovely. I look forward to hearing how things progress for you if you do go the DE route.

Coco-the maths looks promissing, fingers crossed for your next cycle!

Hi to Lukey and Georgie!

AFM- not much changed, i guess we'll be looking at transfer early next week.

Vicky


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Vicks - great news -r eally hope it all goes well from now on  
Fee -        hilarious!!! bet you are not the first    ...and SO lovelt to hear that you are feeling more preggers!!!
Clucky - How do you feel today?   did they do more bloods in the end?    I guess cos I have been looking at it for so long our choices are nearly there  - I think for MANY reasons  it will be IM Barca or Shady Grove for us  (schhhhhh I have done a spreadsheet    )
Pink - welcome  - so glad you feel upbeat about Serum.....I have tried DHEA and tbh it did nothing for me (worst cycle ever really )...as Clucky says you really need testosterone monitoring to ensure it does not make things worse...and some need liver function monitoring too btw 
Harris - COME ON PHONE, RING        - thnx for all your help with my dum questions btw 
Georgie - how are you doing today? ....have they got windows and a door in that office for yours yet    
Coco - I do honestly believe that any sign of implantation is a good thing - age is against us as Fee says     

Been for acu and a lovely lunch out - feeling much more upbeat (is acu really that good   )

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello again....

Pink Flowers - I meant to say hello and welcome earlier!     This is such a lovely thread and such a nice place to hangout!      Sorry to read that you had such a depressing consult.  Its so difficult to take frank news - we want them to be honest with us, but at the same time can find it difficult to swallow....  I had a similar follow up with the ARGC in May - the timing was awful as it had to be booked 3 months in advance and ended up being on the morning of my iui procedure.  The very nice doc basically said that we were wasting our time and that we had a 5% chance using my eggs.  I was stunned and then had the worst 2ww ever.  Once the shock has worn off (and we'd given it one last chance) it is relief to know where we stand, as then we can make a sensible plan.  Penny sounds lovely and much more positive.  Did you talk to her at the Fertility Fair?  

Clucky - have you had your call yet?  I'm most impressed with your home baking skills - I think cake making must be diffficult to beat as a displacement activity!    

Vicks - thanks for the info on a natural cycle.  Fingers crossed your transfer goes smoothly


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2..

Lukey - I think accupuncture is magic.  Good to hear that you've got a shortlist and a spreadsheet        I LOVE spreadsheets and create one at any opportunity!  

Sounds like Waterloo could be the best option?  Is it not ok with anyone?  

Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

My goodness you have all been busy today.  I always feel like I am playing catch up as so much seems to be happening.  I managed to turn off my alarm clock this morning and woke at 7.30... 10 mins after I should have left the house   .  Had to grovel for forgiveness at work.  I blame the cats for not waking me when they know I have to get up at 6.45!!!  Oh well, it meant the day was 45 mins shorter and 45 mins nearer to DH's return    .  Perhaps I will try that trick again on my shift on Thursday.  

I am glad everyone is sounding upbeat and happy today.  

Clucky... I guess you didn't have another test today.  Are you OK? Yes, DH's return has definately lifted my glumness and I feel ready to take a break and just enjoy some 'us' time for a couple of months.     for your levels to turn upwards again.

Lukey... spreadsheet!  Impressed or what!!  As a nursey, I have no clue how to do stuff like that.  Perhaps you could demo if we meet up in Dec.  I would like to see your results on the Spaniards Vs the Yankie-doodles.  Keep up the good work.

Harris... oh my God, the wait must be unbearable.  Come on IM... PHONE HARRIS   . Can't wait to hear the news.

Vicks...  lots of love for your transfer.  Very exciting, and to have Blasts too. You have a really good chance.  

Coco... How are you.  What is the latest with you.  Are you going to start again or wait for a couple of months?  I think you were going to talk to the clinic and ask their advice.  I am completely happy about taking 2 months out at the moment but that feeling may well change  (as my mind does change as often as my knickers     ).

Pinkflowers..  It is so hard getting blunt stats from the experts but ultimately it is better than giving you false hope, I suppose.  They can give you the facts then your lovely FF friends can help to give you a more positive outlook.  Even with a 1% chance of success, someone has to be that 1 person out of 100.  Why not you .

Fee...  How are you doing my friend.  Still bloated and feeling pregnant.  May that feeling last and last.  You sounded so calm and together.  From the person who was single-handedly keeping First Response in business to Mrs No testing at all, this relaxed 'what will be-will be' approach suits you so well.  You sounded great on the phone.  I have a very good feeling about you.   

Well, I have tomorrow only to turn myself from a spotty, bruised tummied, yeti, into a svelt, groomed, flat tummied goddess.  Not only that, but I have a carpet fitter and a plasterer coming and have to tidy the whole house.  Oh and then I have to decide what to wear on Friday.  That could take hours and will no doubt cause chaos in my beautiful newly organised wardrobe.    The guys had better not turn up whilst I'm in the precarious position of grooming my lady garden.  How am I going to fit it all in!!!!!   No lie-in for me tomorrow.

2 days and counting.    

AF turned up yesterday.   Ordinarily this would have spiralled me into depression, as you then know that the BFN is definately not a mistake.  However, at least now it will be over and done with by Friday and my poor DH won't have to face 'sorry, not tonight darling'  after 3 months away.  I may not be posting on Friday night if that is alright with you guys .

Speak tomorrow.

Love to everyone.

G xxx

PS  Lunch on the 11th?  Somewhere near Waterloo.  Does that sound about set?


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a very quick post as DH is waiting for me. We got our final blood test result this evening. All over for now.  We will be away overnight tomorrow so I may not get to post til Thurs/Fri. 
Lots of love
Clucky xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clucky     we are with you,


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Another day has flown by...

..Clucky, am so sorry that things haven't turned out how you prayed that they would    I hope you and DH are comforting each other x

Hi all - too tired for personals, sorry  

Either Sloane Square for Waterloo for lunch on 11th then?  Shall we start pm'ing with suggestios - I have no idea what is round there (I know Sloane Square better tho) - any suggestions anyone?  PM them is best I think  

I'll try to write more tomorrow.

Thinking of you all, especially you ladies with recent losses and bfn's    
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Clucky -  so sorry    .....hope you can start planning stage 2 soon     in the meantime take care  

Georgie - ENJOY DH    

I have to come in via Kings Cross so I can do whatever suits everyone - though I do have to say I am only 50% sure I can come atm....so please go ahead and plan without me and I will come if I can 

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

It wouldn't be right without you lukey.....you've got to come .  

No pressure... of course


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just in case you were concerned, the topiary is finished and no visits to hospital were required.   Sadly though,no helicopters either... or even hearts.  How very boring. Sorry to disappoint.  Am off for a manicure after the carpet fitter has finished.  Could jump the carpet fitter before he goes... he is certainly a toy boy and is pretty ok looking.  There again, I think I would frighten him off... he may be tooooo young.  Will wait to see what the plasterer is like   

G x


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Mornin All

Georgie - what are you like?? objectifying these poor men       

Lukey - how are you doing?  How is your DH?  Have you got anything planned for the next couple of months?  holiday?

Clucky - I am so sorry love.     I was sooo hopeful for you..... It is truly gutting to get soooo close.  Have you slept properly since it all happened?  How is the DH??  Is he taking care of you. xxx  Clucky - was it you who mentioned the maths thing - I can't seem to find it on the thread now... I understand that they are desperately short of teachers and pay reasonable money.  What age group are you thinking of?  For me, I always just loved teaching - didn't matter what the subject was - it gives me a kick when I can help people understand difficult concepts.  I used to teach hairdressing in a previous life.

Vicks - glad things are moving along.  No hat and no knickers at your clinic?     I bet the gown doesn't co-ordinate with the slippers either.  I have to say the ARGC is very different to the Lister.  At embryo transfer at Lister, I just took my jeans off and hopped on the dentist chair (oh and enjoyed the view of my dishy doctor at my feet (well, not quite at my feet, in fact a very strange vision from where I was laying    ) .  It was all so much more casual.  I loved watching the tube go in me too.  Do you want to choose a venue (obviously not posted on website) if you know the waterloo area?  nice lunch place?

Coco - What's happening with you now?  

Harris - what will the phone call tell you?  Will it just be an update on how the stimming is going?  or hasn't it started yet?

Pink Flowers - I think the most important thing is that if and when you choose DE, you can close the door on your own eggs and never look back and wonder.  I think this is different for everyone.  For me, it was always about the stats.  

AFM - well nothing new to report really - just still panicking all day every day (on constant knicker checking duty still) although I have banned myself from any more miscarriage literature searches.  Unfortunately, this is where understanding the stats goes against you. 

Hope you are all well.  It is fantastic to have all this support - you lot keep me sane.
     

Wishing you a desert full of babydust.

Fi
xx
Ps My DH is next door snoring like an overweight worthog - god knows where i would be without ear plugs


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening All!

Clucky - I am so sorrry that it didn't work out.            It must be devastating to get so close ...  I am really sorry for you and your DH and hope you have gone somewhere nice to hibernate and console each other.              Sometimes I get angry and wish this wasn't as tough as it is.      

Georgie - Good luck for tomorrow. Not that you need luck, but I just hope that DH is back on schedule and that you have a really wonderful time together over the next few days.

Hi to everyone else    I'm really excited about our meet up and am looking forward to it already.  We're so lucky to have such a good band of online buddies.          

AFM - no phone call yet.....  I'm on day 14 and just need to patient, but sadly I'm not very good at that !  I keep making plans and then unmaking them and then worrying about everything with the donor.  DH keeps telling me calm down...        and I know he's right but my brain won't stop!!!  

Love to all , Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All,

Harris-its so difficult when you really can't do anything but wait , I hope that call come soon!

Clukey-Sorry its all over-hope you and DH are taking time to get over it and had a good night away. How was the baking?

Goergie-Glad you are now nicely clipped without losing a limb or anything else! What shape did you go for?!!

Fee-how the symptoms coming along?

Hi to Lukey,Coco and Pink,

AFM-Have ovulated so ET on Monday afternoon, unfortunatley DH has to sign on and so won't be there, still never mind-will need to get the acupuncture arranged.

Vicky


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Harris - here's a little phone dance for you! 
                

Georgie - big welcome home for your DH. Hope you have a lovely weekend together  . He's bound to be impressed by your recent gardening!

Vicks - great news on having a date fixed for ET. It's a shame your DH can't be there too. Where do you go for your Acu?

Hi Lukey - You made me laugh! (I have a spreadsheet too!)   Sounds like you have a good shortlist - they both seem like excellent clinics.

Fee - you sound very positive which is great.  Do you have a date for your scan yet?   

Hi Coco and Pinkflowers - hope you are well  

Thanks for all your support - we're slowly coming to terms with things. Brighton was good - huge waves crashing onto the beach - kind of matched our mood. 

love to all
clucky
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Take your time Clucky - I am all over the place  -  up and down IYSWIM ...but it will get easier   ...how is DH and his thinking?

Vicks - that is great news! Hope all is good for Monday!   

Harris - really hoping they call!!!

Georgie/Fee/Coco - waiting on something re the 11th but am hoping 

xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning All

Lukey - how are things? I hope it is starting to feel a bit less painful now      How is DH doing?

Clucky - glad to see the phone dance, you do know that your AF dance was the one that finally worked for me don't you   .  The Sea is amazing I always think - I feel a strange type of peace hearing the waves crashing down... very similar feelings to those I get when I go home to yorkshire and I sit on a bench at the top our village looking across the valley.  I hope things are getting a little bit easier day by day   

Vicks - good luck with embryo transfer.  I am    for a great embryo to be transferred.  Blastos have the advantage that you don't have to wait so long for OTD.

Harris - oh goodness, you must be on pins.... I am guessing the phone call will be to tell you the number of eggs the donor has produced?  I still think it is amazing that there are women who are willing to do this for people like us.  Having said that, if I had know when I was 30 what I know now, I would have donated.   It must be difficult with the planning thing - have you told many people Harris?

Georgie - hope you are having a great time with DH back.  Bloomin typical that the flight was delayed.  I am not expecting to see you on here for a few days as I am sure you will be busy catching up with your hubby. 

AFM - well am in Bristol visiting my friend and god son who is 7 tomorrow.  It has been really good to get away.  The days seem to drag because I am obviously counting down to 12 weeks.  Symptoms still mild - a few twinges, bit bloated and constant peeing.   I am still on knicker checking duty.  I have not booked a scan - still got head in sand - gonna see how I feel next week... if Lister can't see me I will pay to go somewhere else.  I just don't want the dream to be shattered.   

Coco, pink flowers anyone else lurking.  HOpe you are all okay.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Fi
xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All!

Clucky - thank you so much for your phone dance - it was perfect!  I hope you're starting to feel a bit better.  I can think of no better place to go than the sea side and I'm sure the sea and weather matched your mood exactly....  Lots of love and hugs to you and your DH.        

Vicks - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your transfer tomorrow.                       I really hope that everything goes smoothly...  

Hi Fee - enjoy having your friend to stay.  Hi to Lukey, Coco and Georgie. 

We haven't had any news yet!  Its most frustrating, but I checked on Friday and they said that everything was ok.  We haven't really told anyone Fee,  just my parents and younger sister.  Everyone else thinks we're having another ivf cycle and a couple of friends were asking yesterday why it was so long!!!  The web we weave......

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Just a very quick message to wish Vicks all the best for ET tomorrow     . Hope it all goes smoothly.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

love Clucky
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

All the best Vicks!   

Clucky - how are you?   ....any thoughts as to what you may do?   

Harris - Sooooooooooooo hope they call soon   

Fee - I think you have to have a scan to confirm the pregnancy at 6-7 weeks and to ensure no ectopic IYSWIM? - I am sure it is v scarey but please give them a call - we all want to know you and bubs are ok   

Georgie - can you walk      ..hope DH got back safely and you have been having fun  

Hi Coco - how are you doing? - did you decide which month to start the Pill on 

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay got the call; re the w/e of the 12th that I was waiting for - we have an annual uni friends Xmas bash and it was being decided where....venue is now sorted and it's going to mean I won't be bale to make it into London and out on the Friday to go there for the w/e so will have to say no to the meet up  - sorry but please remember me for next time   

xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi All!,

Lukey, Sounds like a fab weekend with friends lined up. It would be a shame if you couldn't make it. Shall we look at other dates?
Harris- you must be going spare! I was doing my nut yesterday just waiting for the embryologist to call and that waas only a couple of hours!

Clukey-thanks for the good luck!

Fee-Hope you had fun in Bristol. I know what you mean about having your dreams shattered. I think I would have the scan sooner rather than later, it might actually reassure you and make the next 6 weeks more bearable.

Georgie-hope you're having a fab time with DH.

AFM-had blasto transferred yesterday, wne t smoothly enough. Day 6 blasto, grade BB, already hatching. Fingers crossed! Taking it easy today but back at work tomorrow.
Vicky


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi  everyone

Woohoo! well done Vicky - I imagine it was nerve-wracking waiting to hear if your precious frostie survived the thaw. I'm so very pleased for you - it sounds like a good one! Do you feel more relaxed than when you did the fresh cycle? Sending lots of sticky vibes your way          

Aw Lukey - yes it will be a shame if you can't make it (but your weekend will be fab I'm sure!) Happy to try another day too, if you like. 

Georgie - glad we haven't heard from you for a few days! I'm sure it means you're having a fabulous time with DH!!  

Fee - hope you had a lovely time in Bristol. There's no reason for the dream not to become reality! You must be close to 7 weeks now?         

Harris - is your donor on marathon stimms? Hope you don't have to wait much longer now.    Do you mind me asking how your family reacted to the notion of DE? (I hope that's not too personal - trying to anticipate other people's reactions is one part of our stumbling block)

Hi Coco and Pinkflowers

AFM I should borrow Fee's ostrich picture really! We are totally avoiding any decision making. Last time we discussed what to do next DH was all in favour of another try using my eggs but I suggested waiting for our follow-up which i haven't even arranged yet. I just don't feel able to make any decisions at the moment. Instead, I'm keeping very busy so that I don't have time to think about it at all!

love clucky xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening All!

Well done Vicky!           I can't imagine what it must be like waiting to see if your frostie was ok.  It must have been agonising...  So pleased that everything went well.  I'm afraid I don't understand the grading, but it sounds good!  Keep your feet warm.  What's your OTD?                 

Clucky - don't worry about being an ostrich!  You don't need to make any decisions yet and sometimes its good to let the dust settle a bit.        How are you feeling?  I was really worried about talking to my parents, especially as we have DS and I have a DSS too!  I know that our family is becomming far more complicated than I ever thought possible      I don't know why I worried - they were and are totally supportive and keep saying how marvellous it is.  There was a write up in the Telegraph which helped too     My Mum was a little worried about our baby resembling her enormous Spanish cleaner but we've moved on from that...    My Dad is quite analytical and asked what the risks were and approached it that way.  He's really behind it too.  My younger sis is brilliant too.  I haven't told my other sister as she thinks I'm too old to have another baby and should count my blessings    .  

Fee - hope you had a brilliant time in Bristol.  Any more signs or symptoms?  Your ostrich photo still makes me laugh!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2...

Lukey - how are you getting on?  Have you managed to speak to any of the clinics and DH?  I think we should try for another date as we can't meet up with Captain Lukey!    

Georgie - hope you and DH are having a brilliant time and thoroughly enjoying yourself.  I think it was your neighbours funeral today      We're looking forward to hearing all your natter!  

AFM.  Stop Press!  At long last the phone rang at lunch time and it was IM.  Yesterday I officially started to pop, so I was very relieved when they called.  It must have been the longest stimms know to man, or I wonder if they had to go to the backup donor??  Anyway, ET is on Saturday morning.  We had a bit of panic about flights / hotel as REal (?) Madrid are playing Barcelona and it was tricky and expensive to get sorted out, but its all done now.  The call is into Dr Thum to arrange my ivig and I am feeling incredibly happy and excited.  The clinic have sent my instructions and the only weird thing is that ET is on 28th Nov but my OTD is 14th Dec.  I thought it would have been sooner than this....  


Hi to Coco and everyone else.  Love Harris xxxxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

WooHoo! Harris-way to go! Fab news. 
Vicky


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Evening all 

Harris, great news!  How exciting - the whole trip is booked, your donor is confirmed and you know your ec and et dates, so it is all really happening now    I imagine you are excited and scared too, but with the percentage rate of success suddenly into double figures now you are doing donor DE it's it must seem even more real   Really hoping everything goes well  

Congrats Vicks on what sounds like a fab fet.  When is your test date - early days I know, I am just keen  

Hi Lukey, how are things with you honey?    I'm sorry you can't make 11th - am happy to do another date too, if it fits in with everyone else?  It would be lovely to meet you x

Hi Clucky, I know what you mean about avoiding decision making.  I think that's what I did a little bit when I stopped the pill on this tx, I couldn't face making the decision to go on at that time.  It is really difficult to keep going sometimes and I think avoiding making a decision is almost your heart saying 'I need a bit of time!'.  Maybe you could make the follow up appt and forget about it until you get there, to give yourself a bit of space.  Are you thinking of going straight to DE instead?

Hi Fi - hope everything is ok with you?

Hi Georgie, I have no doubt you and DH have been 'catching up' for the last few days!  

AFM, I have my extra blood tests tomorrow, for clotting.  I think the results should be available at the end of the week so I should be able to email the Lister - at last! - and find out if it's ok to take the pill for 5 or  6 weeks over Christmas until they open again in the New Year.

Hope you are all well
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Woooooooohoooooooooooo! Harris brilliant news!! - so much luck and glad you got it all arranged in the end  (will you be going to the game too    )

Vicks - WOW that embie sounds FABULARSE DAAAARLING  ......feet up and lots of luck to you too    

Clucky - there def is not rush...it is SOOOOOOOOOOOO hard to give up on OEs but I guess for me it was about chances and wanting a family (oh about 7 years ago really......)..if it helps I am already getting excited about the prospect of DE ACTUALLY working      

Fee - where are you? hope all is ok   

Georgie - same for you ...hope you are enjoying DH 

Coco - great news on the start date - how brilliant to be starting in the New Year   

You are all so sweet re the meet up but please just go ahead without me ,it has been so difficult to sort and you have a date  - I will look forward to hearing all about it afterwards   ..we can always do another next year if we still have our little group?

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

It's gone very quiet on this thread...  

I just wanted to say hi to all and ask if you are all ok.

Lukey, how are you my dear? I hope you are feeling a bit better now    It takes a while tho doesn't it?

Vicks, how are you feeling, hope you are doing ok.  Sending lots of   for your little embies

Georgie, you and DH must still be busy!  

Hi Fi, have been thinking about you and hoping you are ok?   

Harris, how are you, still feeling really excited I bet, not long to go 

Clucky, hi there  

I am ok, went to get the repeat blood tests for clotting at the GP's, as they requested, only to be told that they can't do it at the GP's and I have to go to the hospital...    more delays...anyway, don't know where af has disappeared to, have no symptoms and am sure it's due round about now  

love to all
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Thank you far all your good wishes.  Yes I can still walk   .  Christened the stairs after he came back... Not done that before   Otherwise, the novelty of nooky has warn off already.  Aren't I a sad so-and so.

Sorry it has been ages since I have posted.  Out of sight but definately not out of mind.  I have been thinking about you all everyday but have not had a moment to even turn on the computer.  It has been lovely having DH back and hearing all his stories.  For some strange reason though, I have been a bit ratty and teary with him and I don't really know why.  I guess it has been such an emotional time that I just want to offload to him but am determined not to (wanted to be smiley happy Georgie,   not miserable depressed Georgie  )so it has all built up and I have taken things out on him a bit.  All well now though.  Hearing about all the sad stories he has told me does help to put things into perspective.  Anyway, we get to try for babbies the good old fashioned way for a couple of months now and I have to say, I am looking forward to the break.

Well there is certainly some great things happening on hear.  

Harris,  Sooooooo excited your time has actually come.  Can't wait to hear about your embies.  You are probably flying as we speak.  Good luck with everything    

Vicks,  what fantastic and strong sounding embies.  Please relax now and keep those feet warm.  

Lukey,  You sound so much brighter and more positive.  DE is exciting as it gives us a whole new chance.  I hope you can get started ASAP.  Sorry we will miss you on the 11th

Fi,  I will ring you later but sending you lots of    .  I hope you feel strong enough to scan soon.  

Clucky,  Lots of love to you.  I am in the same boat.  Still awaiting F/U appt but not really wanting to talk about it right now.  I am definately going for one last OE try.  Hopefully things will be more clear after your appt and will come out with a plan.  Always have a plan, that is my motto of the day 

I'm afraid I have to go offline again.  Going to see the mother-in -law in deepest darkest Wales where computers are not yet invented.  So will catch up as soon as I am back in the 21st century.  

In the meantime,  lots of love to everyone and     for Harris and Vicks for the next 2 weeks.

Georgie xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

How are you all?

Georgie - glad you had a surprise homecoming    and glad you are enjoying having DH back.  YOu know may be the teary and ratty is just a delayed response.   YOu have had to cope with alot on your own Georgie - not sure I would have had the strength...  And he's a big boy love - he can take a little 'ratty' - its all part of marriage..you will probably find that 'ratty Georgie' will soon disappear.

Coco - hope you are okay ...are you looking forward to starting again?

Lukey - hope you are starting to feel better    Have you had any more thoughts on DE?

Vicks - any weardy feelings yet?

Clucky - I am not surprised you don't want to make any decisions.  I think we all need time to reflect after each cycle and re-assess what we should do next.  I do think it would be good to wait until follow up - the ARGC will tell you whether it is worth another try.  How does DH stand on the DE situation now? have you broached it?  How are you feeling now? is it starting to get a bit easier?   

Harrrrriiisssss - is it today you are going for your transfer? I think so. HOw exiting    I can't wait to hear all about it.
OTD does seem rather a long time after transfer - maybe that is because some women may not show positive 14 days after 'ovulation'.  I am not sure if mine would have been positive on OTD.

AFM - well, as you can see, I am up with the larks - been awake since 4am.  Woke up for the loo (again!) and now DH is doing his best impression of a warthog which totally woke me up.  My sleep has been erratic.  I am not sure whether it is the peeing thing, or whether I am just unable to relax properly.  They called me from the clinic and persuaded me to book a scan for next week which I now regret.  I may cancel it, I dunno.  I am already anxious and it is only saturday.  Logically, I can't see an advantage.  There is still no guarantees even if everything looks normal - and if it is not normal I get to think about a miscarriage before it happens.  I was hoping for a bit of sickness for reassurance, but nothing yet.

Anyway gonna sign off now.  Love to all 

Fee
xx


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Fi

I know how you feel re scan - i have thought about what I would do if I was ever pg again as I saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks and all fine and then nothing at 9 weeks. 

The thing is its a very good sign to have got a HB at all and if I had waited until 9 weeks I would never have seen that so I wouldnt have known if it had ever looked ok?? 

I have to say it did make it harder though when I didnt see a HB at 9 weeks and I have thought like you  - I would just wait till 12 weeks if ever pg again, but I think what you see may tell you something that might be useful in the future even if pg not going to continue.

I would try and be really philosophical and realise that its a miracle to get this far and you just have to let nature do what it does best and dont think of it as a baby at all.

Hope that helps a bit

Good luck
x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Sorry I have been AWOL - a combination of working all week and then succumbing to food poisoning!

Harris - I expect it's all done now and you must be PUPO! I was so excited to read aboutyour trip and can't wait to hear all about it. I truly hope you managed to get some good strong embies and will be sending you sticky vibes for the next couple of weeks.         . Thanks so much for the story about telling your family. They sound really supportive  

hello other PUPO lady Vicky! How are you feeling? Are you managing to take it easy or do you just get on with life? Hope your little embie is safely snuggled in in its new home     

Coco - what a pain about your blood tests. It's so frustrating when you can't make progress because of it.   I hope you get it sorted soon - so your plan is to start the pill now and then start your cycle after Christmas - is that right?  

Hi Lukey - i so know what you mean about being up and down. It is hard to think about it all and not feel sad, but then you have to think about it to be able to move on. How are your plans coming along? Have you reached any decisions yet?   

Georgie - glad you are still standing!   Being a bit emotional with your DH is entirely natural -you had so much to bear on your own while he was away. It's always better to let it all out! Bottling things up is just storing up trouble! A couple of months' break sounds just right! I think it's quite nice that there are still places in the UK where you can get away from all mod cons! Hope Wales is fun.

Oh Fee - I really feel for you worrying about the scan.    It's a very personal decision - I know I would have to know even if only for that moment. Have you sorted things out with your GP re pre-natal care? I am keeping everything crossed for you that all is well       

Hi Sally and welcome. So sorry to read about your miscarriage.   

AFM - finally booked our follow-up in a couple of weeks. We'll see what they say. I think DH hadn't really committed to this last cycle being the last try with my eggs and had more of a vague 'another couple of goes' in mind! I don't think he gets how badly I need to know exactly what is going to happen and when! Re the whole DE thing, we agreed we could each discuss it with one of our close friends - trouble is we both chose bleedin' intellectuals so now we're bogged down in questions of ethics which have bugger all to do with loving a child. 

lots of love to everyone
Clucky
xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola!

Just a quick update from Spain as on the hotel´s computer and there are lots of footie fans behind me eager to use the internet...

We arrived on Friday and all went very well yesterday...  My transfer doctor was gorgeous - in fact he was so dishy in that late 40s, heartthrob kind of way that I was too embarrassed to look at him as he did the transfer!!  We´re pleased with our match and have two embies on board.  One is grade 10/10 one 8/10.  The accupuncutre was really great too.  

Will be back tomorrow to catch up on the chat!

Love and babydust to everyone xxxx

PS - Clucky.  DH and I have had lots of lovely chats while being here.  He feels now that the decision was very simple and that he made it complicated.  He thinks it would have been good for him to talk to Jane at ZW when I did as he would have heard it straight from a third party expert, rather from me, who wanted us to do it.  I hope this ramble makes sense.  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a quickie as I'm exhausted!   

Well done Harris - that is great news!!! -2 good ones too!! I am so keen to know more!

Clucky -great you have the FUp bookd - so hope it helps you to know what is best.......every day gets easier with DE btw even though I never expect to forget IYSWIM   

Fee -     so sorry you are so worried - you must of course do what you want to but I hope you don't mnd me saying that it really is in your interest to get the scan done - so impt to exclude an ectopic or any problems as they are not always solved natually IYSWIM . I am sure all will be fine     .....it would be so scarey to go to a scan I am sure but hopefully it will be the best day ever!    Plans coming along thnx but no decisions made yet 

Georgie   ....don't apologise for being away - special time with DH is most impt!   

Hi Coco/Vicks - how's things?  

xxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening All!    

Coco - How are you getting on with your blood tests?  I hope you can get them sorted out soon.  It is so frustrating and annoying when there are lots of hold ups...    

Vicky - how's the 2ww going?  Are you managing to stay sane? I always think that the second week is so much more difficult..    I hope you're keeping your feet warm and up on that sofa      

Fee - I hope you're feeling a bit better about the scan.          Have you talked to Rolf or one of the nurses?        It is such a personal thing and difficult to know what to do.    

Lukey - how are you feeling about everything?  I know what you mean about being up and down - I'm the same and then I realise that I've started to have more ups than downs.  I know its corny, but time really does help.  Are you still doing lots of walking?          


xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Part 2...

Georgie - I know you're in deepest, darkest Wales, but hope you will see this when you get back.  Please don't feel bad about being a bit ratty - as someone said, its all part of marriage and you have had an awful lot to cope with over the last couple of months.  I'm sure part of it is relief that DH is home...          It sounds like you've got a great plan for the next couple of months and Christmas and then a holiday to look forward to.      Thanks so much for your text.      

Clucky -  how are you?  I'm sorry to read about your food poisioning - I dont' think there is anything more horrid...              Does the weather still match your mood?      Its good to have a f/u in the diary as you'll get some good advice and they might suggest a plan or way forward that you can then mull over...  

Hi Sally - welcome to the most lovely board.  I'm sorry to read about your miscarriage..        

AFM - we're really pleased to be home and feeling positive and quite upbeat.  I hope this feeling lasts as long as possible - I'm normally a quivering wreck by the end of the 2ww.  

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Harris-How exciting! You're right, the second week is always worse. I'm ok at the moment, not many symptoms to speak of. WOndering when to test. OTD 10th Dec because CRGH make you wait 16days post transfer. But as this was a 6day blast i think i can probably test before then. However, next weekend is my nephews christening and DHs birthday so don't want to ruin it with BFN. So not figureed out when am going to test yet!

Hi georgie, hope you're enjoying Wales and some time, with DH.

Fee-hope you're able to decide soon what to do about the scan. I have to say i'm with Lukey. The other thing is when my sister was seen by a specialist for recurrent miscarriages, the specialist said there is some evidence that there is a better pregnaancy outcome for those people who have scans at 6 weeks. It can only be because of the reassurance i think, can't think of a medical reason, but was told something similar by my acupuncturist.

Clukey, sorry about the food poisoning and work! Sorry your firends have confused things a little, I think you have to go with your heart in the end.

Lukey-hope all is well with you,

Hi sally and welcome!

AFM-7days post 6 day transfer, nothing much, few slight cramps which i think must be cyclogest, back at work and loads going on so am hoping that things will go quickly.

Vicky


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for welcoming messages and good luck to all
x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

Vicky - you are sounding very calm! It's quite common not to have symptoms (and just as common to have some!!). At ARGC they ask you to test 10 days after a 5 day transfer - 10th December does seem awfully far away - that said you won't really miss out on anything if you wait.        

Harris - well done you! Those embies sound marvellous - you've been given a very late test date too - I wonder why they do that? It sounds like it all went so well for you on transfer day - I am not surprised you are feeling upbeat - your chances are so much improved now. Sending lots and lots of sticky vibes your way          

Hi Lukey - I read a good quote from one of the American clinics - the doc said he never met a woman who was happy about moving on to donor eggs, but he's also never met a woman who wasn't very happywhen she heard she was pregnant using donor eggs. I believe that is really true!  

Coco -how are things with you. Did you manage to get those blood tests sorted? It makes me mad sometimes - the individuals who work in the NHS are fantastic but the system somehow always seems to conspire against you!  

Hi Georgie - hope you've enjoyed the break in Wales - is it a nice part of Wales that you go to? Some of the scenery there is spectacular.  

Fee - how are you honey? I wish we could just magic up some reassurance for you.    I have still got everything crossed for you (i can keep everything crossed until week 12 if you decide not to have the scan now!). I expect the waking up thing is partly caused by anxiety - this is a very tense time for you   .

No news here. Fully recovered from my food poisoning (didn't lose any weight though!) 

Hope you all have a good day

love Clucky
xxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello everyone    

HOpe you are all well

Clucky -you sound good - I know it must hurt inside... but your quote is fantastic .... and I hope one that gives comfort  .  Sorry to hear about the food poisening - what a bummer not losing any weight!  

Sally - welcome to the thread - I am really sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Thankou for sharing your story -  you have help me made up my mind about what to do.

Vicks - I am sending you some super stick uhu vibes. Really praying for you.  Stats are good for blastocysts.   

Harris - oooooo - sooo exiting.  Tell us about the clinic - how does it compare to the lister?

Lukey - how's things?

Georgie - hope things are settling down to normal now.  Seems strange, but you said maybe try again in the new year - do you realise it is only a month away?  I do think it will be easier with DH around - even if it is only for a cuddle.  I know you also have DE in mind in the nearish future so hopefully Clucky's quote will bring some comfort to you too    if you do choose this route at some point.

AFM - well whinging whilamena (alias moi) has been sent to the broom cupboard.  I have decided not to go for a scan and mention it no more.  I am gonna just hope and pray to myself that everything will be okay.  I am hoping for a little morning sickness for reassurance (something I may live to regret).

I am up for the 11th and am gonna be there - just hope I won't be Billy no-mates     

Love to all and more babydust to all...


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

It is 4.30 am and I cannot sleep  so here I am catching up on all the news.  

Harris - I am soooo excited for you both and cannot wait for good news.  I feel such positive vibes    .  Dishy transfer doctor eh... that may just sway my decision to go to Spain vs stay in UK   .  I have so many good sticky gluey wishes coming your way and cannot wait to hear more about your experience.

Fee - I know exactly where you are coming from.  The thought of a scan must be intolerably nerve-wracking and you have to do what feels right.  I just feel that one day in the future (if it came to it) you may want to have had that information, for all the reasons that the others said.  I will shut up now though, 'cos there is nothing worse than people nagging you after you have made your decision.     We just care about you.  I hope and pray that you are sick as a dog sooonest   . Meant in the nicest possible way, of course.

Vicks -     for your next few days.  At least you are keeping busy.  It certainly helped me get through my 2ww.  Keep those feet warm.  

Lukey - hi there.  I am so glad you are having more ups than downs.  I cannot believe how quickly it can swing.  Lots of love to you. I think a few of us may be making the DE decision together soon.  I hope you are more comforted by the idea of DE now.  We just need a pos result from Harris to really help us on our way.  Hearing her good experience over in Spain is good enough for me, I think.

Clucky - Thank you, Wales was lovely and I even my mother-in-law was lovely .  It is sometimes fraught going there... shall we put it that way!!  Sorry to hear about your dose of the up-chucks.  It is rotten at the time but sometimes useful just before the gluttony of christmas.  Unfortunate though if you don't reap the rewards of losing weight at the end of it though.  That is just so totally unfair  .  Thank you so much for the quote about DE.  It is only the transition that is hard to make, isn't it.  Anyway, good luck with your next road.  We may yet be cycle buddies in Jan/Feb time.  I would like that.

Sally -  Welcome welcome welcome.  We are all very soft and fluffy on here (hard as nails on the outside of course ).  I wonder what your next step is.

AFM - nothing much to report except that for some strange reason I feel more down since DH came back.  Have been crying a lot and not sleeping.  (hence, writing at silly o'clock in the morning).  I hate that as I wanted so badly to just forget the baby thing for a while.  It just won't go away and I have become a miserable sod.  I suppose we just need an adjustment period, but he seems to have adjusted just fine, despite what he has been through.  I must get a grip, cheer up and stop being such a self-thinking moaning minny.

I am still on for the 11th.  How many of us are up for it still, or is it just me and Fee  (I promise not to be ratty 

Georgie xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Just a very quick post, but wanted to say hello to everyone and welcome back to Georgie.  I hope the blues don't linger.  I had trouble sleeping recently and its horrid and so unbalancing - you're probably feeling exhausted which makes you feel blue...        

I am so excited about next Friday.  Have childcare booked and am really looking forward to meeting you all!

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!  

Harris - I hope you are still feeling very positive and upbeat!      Are you getting any time to put your feet up or is the little one keeping you very busy? I imagine it is impossible to explain the notion of the 2ww to a one year old!! Anyway - i do hope you are enjoying some nice warm feet time in the evenings at least!  

Welcome back Georgie! It might be a cop out but I now blame IVF induced wayward hormones when I have strange mood swings! If your head is telling you you should be happy but your heart and mind feel otherwise then I think you just have to go with it for a while. It's good that your lovely DH is around to support you now - it's quite possible that your last cycle didn't affect him as badly because he was away - i think i recall you saying he just viewed it as an extra go, so maybe he didn't have any expectations and therefore recovered more quickly. Look after yourself well and in time you'll be a happy cheerful Georgie again!  

Vicks           Have you decided when to test? I am really praying for good news for you. Hope your weekend celebrations go well   

Fee -  As Georgie says - wishing you lots of good symptoms to help put your mind at rest    

Hi Lukey  - hope you are well  

Coco - any news? hope we will see you next Friday   

Hi Sally  

I am definitely still on for next Friday! Have we chosen a venue yet or do we need to come up with some suggestions?
We're off to remote corners of Ireland for a very long weekend (for my favourite Uncle's birthday party!) so I won't be back online until late next week. Hope you all have great weekends and wishing our lovely PUPO ladies, Harris and Vicky, lots of      and sticky vibes and     . I'll be thinking of you.

love Clucky
xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

Sorry for the lack of personals today but it looks like bad news for me.

I started spotting on thursday evening - only a tiny bit of brown blood which then seemed to go away until the following evening.  Started spotting again - was a quite worried but given that there was no pain, I thought I was still in with a chance.   Anyway AF type pains followed by red blood (similar to light period).

I am pretty sure I have miscarried as I felt the lower back pain described by miscarriage symptoms, the colour and amount of the blood and that I had AF pain but I will go for a scan today to make sure.

I was quite worried by the lack of sickness as I can yak for England, and I dunno, I just thought I would be sick as a dog.  Also the pressure on my bladder seemed to ease over the last four or five days.  But then I searched on internet, and it did say that it will ease as the pregnancy progresses to 12 weeks when uterus rises up or something. 

I feel so sad........ I feel like this was my last chance ... my response to the drugs reduced to one egg, and my age are now so against me.  There are so many hoops to go through - will i respond, will they collect an egg, will it fertilise - and then will it stick - I dunno - what are the chances of getting even as far as pregnancy, let alone will i escape miscarriage.

I am going to have a long hard think now about whether or not to go straight for DE.  

Hope you are all okay

Fee
xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Fee 

I am so, so sorry that you've had some bleeding....  You must be worried sick.  I really hope that you can get a scan today and find out a bit more.             It might be ok though...  I had very similar bleeding with DS and thought it was all over as I'd lost 3 previously.  I had ivig and it was all ok.  When you aren't travelling to the clinic please, please, please go to bed for 24 hours. IM in Spain told me to have 24 hours bedrest following any pains or bleeding.  I really hope that all is well and that its going to be ok.                          

Hi to everyone else.  Re lunch on Friday, Vicks needs to be back at work by 2pm for a meeting.  I wonder if we should have lunch around Warren Street to save travel time?

Love, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Me again,....

Vicks - meant to wish you so much luck with your test.  Not sure when you are doing it, but thought it might be this weekend.           

Love, Harris xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Harris - thanks for your reply - I really hope that I am like you with your DS.  The bleeding virtually stopped last night and then started again.  It is now similar to a normal period but I have no AF pain.  I managed to get hold of a nurse at the Lister who said that it isn't inevitable that I am miscarrying - dunno, got the impression she was saying 50:50,  and I booked for Tuesday morning.  I guess I am now so worried sick that I might as well go as the worry is probably worse than the knowing.

I have to say, it is really hard to imagine that it is anything other than a miscarriage although Georgie said that I would likely bleed clots rather than just blood which I haven't so far.  Harris - how long did you bleed for with your DS?

How are you doing Harris - any twinges?  btw - were you told the age of your donor?

Georgie - thanks for the advice re your experience in A and E - I am hanging on to that like you wouldn't believe.  I hope you start to feel better soon - IVF is the most incredibly difficult thing to bear emotionally - I think we forget that... and so be kind to yourself ...... and remember we are all here for you.. 

Clucky - hope you have a great time in Ireland - looking forward to meeting you.

Vicks - again, not sure if you are testing this weekend but     for you

Anyway, I will sign off for now.  Hope everything is well with all of you

Fee
xx


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Fee

Good luck with your scan, fingers crossed that all is well. From reading zillions of posts you really dont know till you have a scan. So try and relax if you can and look after yourself as you may well have a little fighter in there that needs you to be calm. (easier said than done I know). 

Whatever happens do take comfort that you have got this far

xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been awol - I have been soooo busy, i have hardly had time to eat (haven't lost any weight though) 

Fi, I just wanted to send you a massive hug honey, I am so sorry you are going through this at the moment.    I am still hoping that things will turn out well for you, it is so hard at our age, it is heartbreaking    sending you lots of luck   

Hi Harris, was great to read about your adventures and well done on those embies!  How long do you wait til you do your test?!  Exciting  

Hi Vicks - best of luck for testing this weekend, I hope and   for a positive outcome x

Hi Georgie, I think the crying and sadness is because you have had such a lot of stress with the tx and the fact your DH was away in such a dangerous place.  Don't be too hard on yourself, you have been through a lot   

Hi Clucky, hope you are well.  Hi Sally!  

I can meet anywhere and at whatever time is best for everyone!
xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone...

Just a very quick post.  I had some bleeding yesterday and IM have asked me to bedrest for 48 hours and then to rest as much as possible.      It has stopped now which is a big relief, but I am worried....  I think it must be too late for an implantation bleed, but I don't think we're really know.  I am afraid that I'm not going to come on Friday...  I'm so sorry as I was really looking forward to it, but think I should use time with the childminder here to put my feet up and rest.  I can't wait to hear all the chat though        Hopefully it will be a great success and we can do another in the new year.  

Fee - I think that your scan is today.  I've been thinking about you lots and have everything crossed for some good news for you.              

Vicks - have you tested?  Are you ok or in shock         

Hi to everyone else.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love, Harris xxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

I just wanted to send lots of     and   to Fi, who I think is having a scan today.  Best of luck hon, I really hope things turn out well for you x

Harris, am so sorry that you have had some bleeding.  I have read about so many ladies who had bleeding from the get-go and went on to have a lovely healthy baby.  I am hoping this is the same for you.  Please don't worry about the lunch, you need to rest and are doing the best thing  

Hi Lukey, hope you are ok?  And Clucky, Georgie and Sally  

Vicks, I am hoping you got a good result this weekend hon  

I am going to have to be a party pooper about Friday - I feel doubly bad as it was my idea!    I am having to come in to work, they have been really flexible about my working hours and situation so I can't really say no in this instance.  I am really sorry, I did want to meet up with you lovely ladies.  I hope whoever meets up has a lovely time xx

xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all

just to let you know that it was confirmed today that I will miscarry.

The embryo died at 5 1/2 weeks

Fiona


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Fiona....

I am so, so sorry    How terribly heartbreaking for you.  I was so hoping everything would be ok and I am so sorry that you have to go through this.    

I wish I could give you a huge hug, I do so know what you are doing through    It is so unfair.  Please try and take care of yourself and get through it as best you can    I hope you and DH can comfort each other a little, what a horrible time for you both.

Am thinking about you, am here if you need a shoulder...    
xxxx


----------



## Krispichick (Nov 27, 2008)

Fiona,

I am so sorry to read your news - I was really praying that this would be the one. Just so very very sad for you.    

Krisp
xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fee, I'm so sorry-how very miserable, and such a bad time of year as well. take good care of yourself and let nature take its course. Thinking of you both.

harris-I'm sorry to here about the bleeding you must be petrified, but it can be quite common and implantation is an ongoing process, so it could be that. Sory you won't be able to make it on Friday. Our numbers do seem to be dwindling, and i wonder again if we should pick another date.
AFM-yes i am in shock, tested yesterday and it was a BFP! have kept the stcik and taken photos! it was a digital one so the display keeps saying preg 2-3weeks for a while, so keeping it for posterity! I'm petrified now, it is just the beginning of a giant rollercoaster ride, as you all know. Anyway had my beta this morning anf am waiting for some results,. hopefully they will give me a vague idea of whats going on.

Love to everyone i haven't mentioned, am supposed to be sorting out my appraisal stuff for Thursday but can't help but visit my FFs

Vickyx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Vicks,  just a quick note to say Congratulations!!    I took a photo of mine too!  What lovely news, ending you lots of     for a happy, healthy pregnancy.

I also just wanted to send Fi another   .  Have been thinking about you all afternoon xx


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Fi, so very very sorry, sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello

I have snuck over here very quickly to see if there was any news.  Feeeee - I am so, so sorry hun.  I really did hope that you had an onging pregnancy there and I send you lots of love to you and your DH.  This really is the worst feeling / day and however much you worried, I'm sure its a horrid, cold shock.                        I'm so sad for you both.  

Vicks - congratulations!  That is fantastic news              I'm so pleased that you took some photos as its a lovely, fabbie feeling.  I hope you get a good test figure - which clinic are you with.

Hi to everyone else - and a special welcome to Krispichick.  Thanks for the comforting words.  I have deceided (     ) that it was an implantation bleed and a pma has been restored!

Will post more tom.  Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just wanted to stop by with lots of      for Fi, I'm so sorry to read your news xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Fee - I so wish I could take the pain away for you.  You must be feeling heartbroken.  I know how strong you are though and I know that you will keep fighting because you will get there in the end, by whatever means.  I admire your guts and determination so much.  Take heart, you did get pregnant and you will again.  I am always there for you, so just ring any time.   

G x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Harris... I was just excited when I heard your news of bleeding.  I just assumed it was an implantation bleed .  Sorry, I feel like such a bad friend for not ringing when you needed advice.  I was stuck in work and got your message too late to ring you.  I am glad the PMA has returned and hope to goodness that it was an implantation bleed  and that it has all stopped now and little Juan or Juanita is settling in nicely now.  You don't have long to wait now.  Keep calm and warm and don't worry at all about Friday.  I think there is so much going on that we should pick another day after Christmas anyway.  

Vicks -                  So very excited for you.  What great news.  May you be blessed with morning sickness galore and a beautiful bambino at the end of it.  Well done.  

There seem to be less and less of us on Friday.  I think, for very good reason, we should consider another day.  Does everyone agree?
We must do it though.  I am so looking forward to meeting everyone.

Hello to everyone else.

G xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Fee - so very sorry...I am so very sad for you   ......I really hope the m/c is a natural as pos  but do check with them that this is the case to ensure you are not in danger etc. Is it worth having some tests done?    So v unfair.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Have been away for a few days to Barcelona    ...but will prob dip in and out of FF for a bit as I found it helped to be away from all things IF for a bit IYSWIM.....

.....but don't forget me   

Harris - I too am a bit excited for you!! Soooooo hope all is good?        
Georgie -     sorry you have had some ups and downs - it is all so emotional isn't it?  
Coco - hi.....you are working too hard!!  

and

VICKS!!!!! - YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! WOW "2-3 weeks" means big numbers too!!!! OMG it could be idents         ...so many congrats; what lovely news 

I too though IM was rather fab but we will continue with the research and go from there.....  

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening All!

Fee - how are you doing this evening?  I really hope that you and DH can give each other some comfort.            I've been thinking about you loads and it is such a tough thing to go through.    

Georgie - you are a lovely friend!  How's your week going?  Is DH climbing mountains in the rain??    

Lukey - very interested to hear that you've been to Barcelona.  Will send you a pm.  I know what you mean about a break and change of focus.      

Vicks - how are you?  Are you still doing dances around the loo?  I'm really excited for you and delighted that we have some good news on here.

AFM - I've had some more clotting, so aren't feeling too hopeful about things.  My Mum has been helping with DS since Monday and its all been a bit hectic.  I've been told to put the pregesterone up my bum, but means that my bottom keeps exploding, literally...     I am in total moodswing mode and  DH is totally fed up and doesn't want to do an more treatment....  I'm still fingers crossed that we don't need it.  

Love to everyone else, Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Harris      so hope all will be ok  ...even with bleeding it can still be and that is the mad annoying thing about all of this           - not long to go though right?    Thnx for the PM


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, harris-what a rollercoaster ride! Don't give up home, you never know whats going on in there. its too early for AF, so could still be implantation. I hate the cyclogest via the backdoor, it causees my guts no end of grief! fingers crossed for you!

Georgie, I agree, another date would be best!

Fee-hope you guys are baring up! x
AFM-happy but very anxious! It doesn't help, knowing how much can go wrong at this stage, knicker checking madly. Boobs a little tender but nothing to write home about. trying to decide when to have 6 week scan around christmas plans because we're away that week before xmas, might have it done in manchester! 
Love to everyone else, Vicky


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh Fee - how really terrible for you. I am so so sorry.       I'm sure you are feeling devastated right now. It is so hard to keep getting knocked back, but you are strong and brave and you will make your dreams happen one day soon. Sending lots of love and cyber hugs to you and your DH     

Harris - It sounds like you are having a very traumatic time.    There are lots of stories about bleeding during the 2ww with a positive outcome. It's not over yet. I will keep everything crossed for you and will be praying like crazy for good news on your test day.       Sorry your DH is finding it tough too  

Vicky - some good news to cheer us all up! Congratulations on your BFP   . It's really good news. Did you do a blood test in the end? 

There's some commotion going on here with the cat so must go - will come back later to catch up properly.
love Clucky xxx


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Clukey, my beta was 4000, 16days post transfer, so they were happy with that-lets hope it keeps going up, not as we'll know until 6 week scan though, fingers crossed!
Vicky


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies -------------------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220103.0


----------

